# Favourite War Movies



## D-n-A

what;s you fav war movies that you‘ve seen?

here‘s my choices(what I could think of/remember when I made this thread)

Pre 1900‘s:
Sharp series

WW1:
All Quiet on the Western Front
*german point of view on the western front*

WW2:
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
*even with it‘s errors, it is still enertaining*
Stalingrad
*german point of view, battle for Stalingrad*
A Bridge to Far
*Operation Market Garden, different POVs*
Patton

Korea:
I havent seen any good ones

Vietnam:
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
The Boys of Company C
Hamburger Hill
Causlties of War
We Were Soldiers
Flight of the Intruder
Born on the 4th of July
*not a vietnam war movie, but a good movie on the effects war can have on people when they return*
A Bright Shining Lie
Garden of Stone

Afghanistan(Russian one)
The Beast
*Russian an Mudjaheden? point of view*

Modern War/Armed Conflict
Peacekeepers
*Canadian soldiers in Croatia*
Black Hawk Down
Tears of the Sun
Clear and Present Danger


----------



## Genesis

Here are mine (not based on which war but ordered by my preference)

Band of Brothers
Platoon (skip the part where they kill villagers)
Saving Private Ryan
We Were Soldiers
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket(first 45 minutes)
Any war documentary(currently watching the World at War series)


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Some favourite war movies:

BoB
SPR
BHD
WWS
A bridge too far
Platoon
Glory

-peacekeepers was an interesting movie, because of its authentic canadian weaponry, meaning the movie probably had     gov‘t support.


----------



## Thaedes

Many of you guys have mentioned some of my favs. One I had not seen listed but thought was a really great movie was; A Thin Red Line.  What a cast of actors it had to, to list a few;

Sean Penn, John Trovolta, Nick Nolte, George Clooney, etc.

Its about the World War II battle of Guadalcanal.  Interesting anyways, and well worth the watch.


----------



## Noid

Of movies that others haven‘t mentioned, "Zulu" is an outstanding war flick. "Guns of Navarone" is another classic. "The Great Escape" is very entertaining, but you‘ve got to deal with a high concentration of pretty-boy actors of the day, and the fact that Hollywood turned many of the characters in the film into Americans, when the real people involved were all Brits and Canadians.

"Band of Brothers" is best war movie ever, bar none. Someone in another thread badmouthed it for showing "heroic bulletproof Americans slaughtering Germans with hip shots"... I don‘t know what the mouthbreather in question was watching, but it wasn‘t BoB, where the familiar characters died with depressing regularity.

NB: I picked up "Zulu" on DVD for five bucks at Wal-Mart; for that price, you might as well buy instead of rent.


----------



## WINDWOLF

Noid,Zulu was a required watch on my 6A
course. Probably the best movie about
command & control i saw,also showed
how men under extreme conditions may
react to combat.  :warstory:


----------



## Spanky

Pork Chop Hill
Patton
Bridge Too Far
Longest Day
The Devil‘s Brigade


----------



## Korus

Stripes.

*ducks*
Sorry, I just had to say it..   

Seriously...

Apocalypse Now
Longest Day
Johnny got his gun
Platoon
Tears of the Sun (Except for the F/A-18s firing AIMs as a ground attack weapon, and the resulting Napalm explosions...)
BHD
WWS
The Devils Brigade

THere‘s others, but I don‘t remember them all...


----------



## rolandstrong

Saving private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Bridge Too Far (personal fav)
Cross of Iron
The Beast
Gallipoli
Zulu


----------



## Infanteer

I know it is a little off topic, but did anyone ever see that documentary "Battle Stripes" on TLC?  Watching that Brit Para Colour Sergeant deal out the jackings was amazing.


----------



## Evan

I usta whatch "Stripes" before I moved to the states.

I like most of the movies mentioned , but i was disipointed in Black Hawk Down (i liked the book alot more , but thats ussaly the case.)

I didnt like Tears Of The Sun that much (baisicly because of the "bullet proof Americans" even though they eventualy did start getting killed/wounded , i also thought Bruce Willes was too old to be a LT.. but their could be many  reasons.)


----------



## Fader

> "Band of Brothers" is best war movie ever, bar none. Someone in another thread badmouthed it for showing "heroic bulletproof Americans slaughtering Germans with hip shots"... I don‘t know what the mouthbreather in question was watching, but it wasn‘t BoB, where the familiar characters died with depressing regularity.


lol; that was me.  I own the series, and I just finished watching... I forgot which episode.  But It really pissed me off when the guys just threw a .30 cal over the side of a window and mowed down 20 Germans.

It also pissed me off how they showed the guys from EZ slaughtering that company of Polish conscripts (the episode before Cpt. Winters "fired his last shots").  Yet an episode later, they didn‘t show the Americans getting slaughtered in the initial phase of the battle of the bulge (just a few army soldiers saying "they came out of nowwhere" and "they slaughtered us").

That aside; BoB is ok.  It‘s much, MUCH better than Saving Private Ryan (which I think is a terible war movie).  The Thin Red Line, I consider to be both the best war movie of all time and the best WWII movie.  Stalingrad is pretty good too.  Das Boot was also a very good one.

I think one quality that war movie MUST posses is that it leaves the audience thinking that war is an absolutly horrific, terrible, undesirable experience that no human being should go through.  That the line defining good and bad all but dissappear constant sight of pain, fear, misery, and anguish.  Noone should leave a war movie thinking "Wow, war is so cool, I want to go fight in one." for whatever reason.


----------



## Troopasaurus

Well my favs are 
- B.O.B.
- We were Soldiers
- Black Hawk Down 
- Bridge to far
- Longest Day (book was much better however)
- Platoon
- SPR
- FMJ just for the drill SGT

Tears of the sun is ok but there are many errors such as the helicopters used were ASW helos and not transports, standing up and shooting from the hip advancing as a squad and several other small events.


----------



## Korus

The helos used in Tears of the Sun were SH-60 Seahawks which are primarily used for ASW, but have secondary roles as well (such as transport). The main characters in ToS were Navy Seals, so it makes perfect sense that they‘d be transported in SH-60s.


----------



## RuthlessRandy

Umm, there‘s this series that plays on A&E about navy seals I like those alot, also Saving Private Ryan(WW2), The Dirty Dozen(WW2), Band of Brothers(WW2), Black Hawk Down(Modern Conflict), and The War In Iraq(CNN)    

cheers


----------



## Joel85

1- Black Hawk Down
2- Full Metal Jacket
3- Siege For Firebase Gloria
4- Canadian Peacekeepers
5- The Lost Battalion


----------



## Troopasaurus

> The helos used in Tears of the Sun were SH-60 Seahawks which are primarily used for ASW, but have secondary roles as well (such as transport). The main characters in ToS were Navy Seals, so it makes perfect sense that they‘d be transported in SH-60s.


I stand corrected, thx korus.  :blotto:


----------



## sgtdixon

Favorite War Movies?
in no specific order

1- Thin Red Line
2- Platoon
3- Apocalypse Now
4- King of Krajnia (was on CBC once, watched it, loved it, cannot for the life of me find it)
5- Blackhawk Down


----------



## WINDWOLF

1- Purple Heart
2-We were soldiers
3-Zulu
4-B of B
5-Hamburger hill
6-Blackhawk down
7-Sniper
8-The lost battalion

Most of the older ones & some of the newer ones.
Have a hard time with most,to much crap to choke
down.


----------



## D-n-A

I forgot about Sniper and The Lost battalion, both great movies, evem though Sniper wasnt the most realistic movie(least I think), it‘s enertainment value was good


the BBC show, battle stripes as great, the final part of it, where the Brit‘s had to attack a a town held by Ghurka‘s was quite "cool"


also, in the BoB episode, "crossroads" where they killed most of a company? of SS men, hard to believe it actually happened like that, but the american‘s did catch them offguard, most of the SS were sleeping an just chatting

I dont think they were Polish conscripts, I havent heard anything about pole‘s being conscripted into the Waffen-SS. Other eastern-european‘s were conscripted or they volunteered for service in the W-SS, such as the Latvians, Estonians, Ukranians and even Russians, etc(lot‘s of foriegn volunteers and conscripts from different countries served in the Waffen-SS, by 1944, I think either over half of the W-SS or just half of it was made up of non-germans


----------



## greeves

My all-time favourites:

1. Breaker Morant (Boer War)
2. Gallipoli (WW1)
3. The Lighthorsemen(WW1)
4. Zulu (Colonial wars)
5. Das Boot (WW2)
6. The Longest Day (WW2)
7. Lawrence of Arabia (WW1)
8. Apocalypse Now (Vietnam)
9. A Bridge Too Far (WW2)
10. The Blue Max (WW1)
11. Kelly‘s Heroes (WW2)
12. Full Metal Jacket (Vietnam)
13. Glory (US Civil War)
14. Battle of the Bulge (WW2)
15. King Rat (WW2 POW)
16. The Bridge on the River Kwai (WW2 POW)
17. The Great Escape (WW2 POW)


----------



## Cycophant

> Originally posted by Noid:
> [qb]"The Great Escape" is very entertaining, but you‘ve got to deal with a high concentration of pretty-boy actors of the day, and the fact that Hollywood turned many of the characters in the film into Americans, when the real people involved were all Brits and Canadians.[/qb]


Hmm...I just watched this again (for the 5th time or so) a few days ago, and from what I can remember, there were only 2 Americans in the movie.  There was probably more American _actors_, but it seemed a fair majority of the characters were Brits.

Anyway, my favorite list (I haven‘t seen many of the "classics", so bear with me):

-Band of Brothers
-We Were Soldiers
-Black Hawk Down
-The Great Escape
-Kelly‘s Heroes
-FMJ


----------



## deathwing5

Band of Brothers #1 - loved it, really sad. I like the speech that the German Officer made in ep. 10 "points"

Saving Private Ryan - Watched it about 9 times, sad too. Hate Umpham.

Lost Battalion - cool movie
Full metal jacket- that drill sarge is the best. good movie.

Tears of the sun - anybody else notice that after the girl got blown up she looked sexier for some reason. But it was ok.

I have yet to see Lawrence of Arabia, especially since i‘m Turkish i‘d like to see it.  :cam:


----------



## Albertan

Why do you think Saving private ryan is horrible Lui?

My favs are 
-Saving PR
-Enemy at the gates
-black hawk down
-peacekeeper
-Dieppe was good too.. a bit too dramatic though.
I only watched a little bit of ‘band of brothers‘ and I too found that the americans were portrayed as bulletproof heros shooting from the hip.

Dixon, I think king of kajnia movie is also known as ‘peacekeeper‘..??

You guys have given me lots of movies to look up for the next time I go rent a movie, I haven‘t seen the majority of the ones mentioned


----------



## Evan

if you think BAND OF BROTHERS is like that wait till you see Tears Of The Sun


----------



## Thaedes

Didn‘t see anything wrong with the portrayal of the men of Easy Company in Band of Brothers.

The movie was pretty well an accurate depiction of the events, with artistic license thrown in.  Lets not forget that Easy Company, of the 101st Airborne suffered a 150% fatality rate in WW2.  

Did they do some unlikely things in the movie?  Such as mentioned previously the annihilation of an entire company of SS in the episode, "crossroads".  But it happened.

I‘m sure if they were to make a WW2 movie from the Germans perspective there would be plenty of simliar stories to tell.  **** , how about Operation Market Garden.  The Allies amassed a huge force to break the Germans in a massive offense.  They failed, sustaining severe casualties.

How many times in BoB did some poor ******* get it when he least expected it?  Recall the episode "Bastogne" where Perconte is showing the replacements around, and explaining that almost every one of them have been hit by something, at least once, and only 2 or 3 of them have never been hit.

course thats just my opinion.


----------



## deathwing5

Man Lt. Spiers was so cool, 
What an amazing soldier.


----------



## PilotGal

>>One I had not seen listed but thought was a really great movie was; A Thin Red Line.

Yes, a great movie indeed. One of my all-time favourites. 

Saving Private Ryan is another good one, although it was too "Hollywood"-ish. 

I‘d say my fav‘s in order are:

1. Full Metal Jacket
2. The Thin Red Line
3. Saving Private Ryan

Danielle


----------



## deathwing5

i must‘ve watched saving private ryan 9 times.


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Band of Brothers
-We Were Soldiers
-Black Hawk Down
-The Great Escape
-Saving Private Ryan
-Thin Red Line
-Full Metal Jacket
-Band of Brothers series


oh and for tv shows...
-Tour of Duty 
-Combat(really old school)


----------



## deathwing5

i remember combat, i only watched 1 episode though, it was pretty good.


----------



## Evan

I usto watch Combat and Tour of Duty, but no one has mentioned the one and only Rat Patrol.


----------



## Ruthless4Life

Das Boot (I can‘t believe on one mentioned this yet)
Band of Brothers
Platoon
Apocalyse Now
Schindler‘s List
Patton
A Bridge Too Far
The Bridge on the River Kwai
Lawrence of Arabia
The Great Escape
The Deer Hunter
All Quiet on the Western Front
The Longest Day
Empire of the Sun
The Killing Fields


----------



## deathwing5

Schindler‘s list was a crazy movie, very good and very sad.


----------



## GrahamD

Band of Brothers is definately a great movie/series.  Anyone who thinks differently has an obscure taste for war films in my opinion.  

Platoon was my all time favorite until BoB came out, and is still in the top 2. 

Saving Private Ryan was really cool I thought.  The opening beach landing sequence was awesome.  The casting was great, and I think that the sequence where the medic is wounded and dying after trying to take an mg42 position is heart wrenching.  One of the most realistic scenes involving a death I have ever seen.

Blackhawk Down was awesome.  I felt like it was a mostly candid look at the tragedy that occured that day in Somalia.  The film was effective at taking me psychologically into an extremely hostile environment, and showing me the emotions I might have felt if I had been any one of those soldiers.  My favorite part is when the 2 Delta snipers volunteer to secure the perimeter around crash site 2.  Thats the kind of sacrifice (and they really did do that) that makes me feel like I wish I could start basic training today.

Tears of the sun, was basically todays equivalent of Navy Seals.  Very very low on realism, very high on the gung-ho lets get 50, 000 more kids to sign up this year than last year at the local recruitment center.  In terms of good war films, its just fodder. Same with Behind Enemy Lines, I loved the cinematography, the action was crazy, but I just don‘t believe any of it for a second.

There is a pretty sizable list of my "other" favorite war movies, ranging from pretty good
to obvious propoganda.  Some of the ones off the top of my head in no particular order.  Thin Red Line, Glory, Ghettysburg, Gods and Generals, Deer Hunter, The Longest Day, Top Gun(lol), Full Metal Jacket, The HALO skydive scene in Navy Seals, The 4 Feathers was OK, and lots more I can‘t seem to come up with right now.

I didnt forget about That Mel Gibbson train wreck of a Vietnam movie, but I‘m trying to.


----------



## deathwing5

Was it behind enemy lines where the pilot runs for hours with bullets and bombs missing him. I heard funny things about that movie. I really got to see it.  Apparently a sniper misses him like 5 times while he‘s sitting down? lol.


----------



## GrahamD

That‘s the one.  The movie is full of horrible inconsistencies like that.  For example, the main character realising that a few of the mines have detonated on the perimeter of the trip wire mine field he is smack in the middle of, decides to just run out of there.  He makes a mad dash and somehow manages to stay one step ahead of all the mines he is triping.  It doesnt seem very realistic to me, but at least it looks cool. 
Especially at the begining of the sequence, when there is a slow motion effect capturing one of the mines detonating beside one of the "bad guys".  The shockwave nearly folds him in half and flings him off his feet, pretty wild stuff.

Beyond that there is a number of other scenes where he comes under considerable direct fire and just runs through it.  Like at the start of the evade and survive segment of the movie, he runs up a hillside under intense fire from at least 20 small arms, and one huge mounted gun (dont know what it is, but it looked deadly) the scene looks cool of course, but it appeared to me that the bullets were still snapping at his heels even after he crested the hill and was running downward.  A strange development since at last check the enemy was stationary at the bottom of the hill on the other side.  Maybe they were just shooting directly through the hill, I dont know, most likely they were using those Hollywood bullets that can track people around a corner yet somehow miss by an inch , and never strike anywhere more vital than the shoulder.

But far and away the best part of that movie is when they get shot down, that part looked awesome.  I can‘t speak to its realism, I don‘t know thing one about missiles or jets, but it looked pretty intense, a situation I wouldnt want to have to be in.  And the way they did a slow-mo on the components of the ejection seat in action, WOW, it really makes you think about that guy who soldered the microchips and such, and how his quality of work is the last ditch hope for an otherwise doomed man.  It gave me a new respect for the people who work is the less glamorous positions in the Armed Forces, and private sector, who‘s combined efforts can make the difference between life and death for those people on the front line.


----------



## Nester

Band of Brothers #7 "The Breaking Point" 


The whole series is excellent but #7 left me shaken up. Compton‘s breakdown was quite emotional.


----------



## deathwing5

Well anyway It seems that enemy soldiers aim for your feet, it makes things look cooler. I saw that slow motion part where the enemy gets thrown by the exploding mine, in a preview, that looks pretty wild.

I liked that episode of band of brothers, especialy lt. spiers running through the lines, behind the german arty.


----------



## muskrat89

A friend recommended "Four Feathers" to me - anyone seen it?


----------



## GrahamD

Ya Lt.Spears is my hero, that was an awesome scene. "the amazing part was that after he made contact with first platoon.....he came back"  or something to that effect, whatever the guy said made it seem even cooler.

Four Feathers was a pretty decent movie I thought.  But I am a total sucker for good cinematography, beautiful locations, and elaborate costumes.  The story may or may not please you, but I don‘t think there was really anything to dislike about that movie.


----------



## Danjanou

Muskrat, which version? It‘s been filmed about three times. The first in the 1930‘s again in the 1970‘s and then the one a couple of years ago.

Just kidding I know you probaly meant the last one. Funny though even without CGI the original is actually the best. Hordes of extras must have cost less back then.


----------



## Recce41

I would like to see, a Canadian Mini Ser. Dieppe was go, but a movie on the 1st Can Para, a Multi unit one on Ortona, Normandy, etc. I wouldn‘t mined being in the first one, as a reenactor.HAHA. In BoB, they hired reenactors for many of the parts. There would be many volunteers for that.


----------



## MG34

Cross of Iron
The Beast
The Bridge
Stalingrad
The Hill (not really about combat but a good story anyways)
Breaker Morant (Rule .303!!!!)
Coup D‘Etat
Odd Angry Shot
No Man‘s Land


----------



## onecat

I think a movie about Canadians in Korea would be very interesting.  And it would come out at just right time as focus is shifting from WW2 to Korea as the number of WW2 vets decreases.  And lets face it Korean war vets, have pretty much been forgotten.  I don‘t think the funds are there for a mini-series, but a good two hour movie about one battle or one from one person‘s point of view would work well.


----------



## Danjanou

Finally,
Thanks MG I was wondering when someone would mention The Odd Angry Shot, and Breaker Morant. Both must sees, as are The Hill and The Bridge. Nice to see someone else checks somewhere besides the new release shelf at Blockbuster.


----------



## max flinch

One show I‘m surprised hasn‘t been mentioned is "84 Charlie MoPic". During the Vietnam war, a ‘Lessons Learned‘ film crew heads out into the boonies following a four man LRRP. All shot through the eye of the camera man, and exceptionally well done with regards to tactics, fieldcraft, and patrolling procedure.

Battle Stripes was without question one of my favourite series - one of those rare shows that stops me from cancelling my cable! Loved some of  the jackings - I felt like I was in trouble just watching! If only we could force senior brass and some of the PC weenies to watch that while shouting "THIS IS WHAT HELPS MAKE COMPETENT EFFECTIVE SOLDIERS!!" at them repeatedly. We could also point out that although some people had their feelings hurt, no fatalities resulted from it.


----------



## MG34

I have to disagree 84 C-Mopic wasn‘t all that good of a movie so many errors on so many levels,and bad acting as well.

Battle Stripes was an excellent series,I wish my own 6B was like that,with reference to the live fire exercises I mean ,everything else was pretty much about the same... belt fed rooster is the same world around.


----------



## muskrat89

If someone else listed it - I missed it. I liked "Gallipoli"


----------



## Danjanou

Yeah Muskrat, another good one. What is it about the Australians that they continually turn out good military movies and TV series?

Mini Series:
ANZACS The War Down Under
1915 (Gallipoli)

Movies:
Gallipoli
The Odd Angry Shot
The Light Horsemen
Breaker Morant

It probably goes hand in hand with the society‘s overall respect for the military heritage in that country, compare with say another similar sized commonwealth country which shall remain nameless.


----------



## Skullboy

My favorite War/Military Movies.

In no particular order:
-Blackhawk Down
-Saving Private Ryan
-The Wild Geese
-The Dogs of War
-The Guns Of Navarone
-Apocolypse Now
-Platoon
-The Siege of Fire Base Gloria
-Patton
-PT-109
-Rough Riders
-Peacekeepers
-Heartbreak Ridge

  Favorite War/Military TV Shows:
-Rat Patrol
-Tour of Duty (the older shows)
-Soldier of Fortune Inc. (the original series)
-Combat

   SKBY.


----------



## deathwing5

Although it wasn‘t a war movie like saving private ryan style, I like

"Dr. Strangelove: or how i learned to stop worrying and love the bomb"

Good movie, the fighting scenes looked pretty nice too.


----------



## gate_guard

"When Trumpets Fade" (1998), haven‘t seen this one mentioned yet, I can‘t be the only one here who has seen it. It‘s about Hurtigen Forest, a collective Allied nightmare. If you haven‘t seen it, watch it. It came out before Band of Brothers but it seems to show the same type of endless grind of WW2. I looked it up and it was made as an HBO tv movie just before Saving Private Ryan came out. Watch for the "platoonless" Lt. You‘ll know what I mean when you see him. Some WW2 buffs may question the historical accuracy of it or the acting, but at the very least you have to respect the type of mood that the directors created.


----------



## casing

A few excellent films that I haven‘t seen mentioned yet, in no particular order:

Harrison‘s Flowers
The Big Red One
Savior
Braveheart
The Last of the Mohicans (the one with Daniel Day-Lewis)


----------



## deathwing5

i saw when trumpets fade, i just dont remember it well.


----------



## Alex252

I'd just like to know everyones 3 favourite war movies mine are 
1)Band Of Brothers 
2)Platoon 
3)Victory From Above


----------



## Big T

Just wondering what movies you all like the best, old or new I guess!?

Mine would have to be "Black Hawk Down" from what i have seen...


----------



## Big T

I know I can't Spell!!  ???


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

I watched Thin Red Line the other day, definatly a nice contrast to the "raw raw battle action" movies out there...


----------



## patrick666

A thin red line was a great movie, IMHO. I'm a fan of the older war movies like A Bridge Too Far, The Iron Cross, Apocolypse Now, etc... the new movies focused too much on propaganda and bloodshed. 

Chers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> A thin red line was a great movie, IMHO. I'm a fan of the older war movies like A Bridge Too Far, The Iron Cross, Apocolypse Now, etc... the new movies focused too much on propaganda and bloodshed.
> 
> Chers



A Bridge Too Far was that olie on Arnhem? Predominantly British Forces, if so...very good movie. Apocalypse Now is Phenominal.


----------



## patrick666

Yeah, I think it was the one with Gene Hackman. 

Remember Casualties of War, or Platoon... some classic Vietnam movies..


----------



## infamous_p

Tears of the Sun = unbelievable. i could watch it over and over.

Crimson Tide is up there too.


----------



## armyrules

We Were Soldiers was a great movie.
Tears of The Sun was fantastic
I also agree with someone else I also like the older movies A Bridge Too Far etc.


----------



## patrick666

We Were Soldiers was okay... I think it was a bit melodramatic. They also cut off a major part of the battle, after the main fight they were ambushed again while on patrol in the jungle with heavy casualties. But... who'd want to show their own country getting their ass served to them?  :


----------



## infamous_p

armyrules said:
			
		

> We Were Soldiers was a great movie.
> Tears of The Sun was fantastic
> I also agree with someone else I also like the older movies A Bridge Too Far etc.



how could i forget We Were Soldiers? haha.... my uncle gave me the DVD as a gift and I've watched it like.. four times. Mel Gibson was great in that movie.


----------



## kincanucks

The Longest Day, A Bridge too Far and The Bridge on the River Kwai.


----------



## dutchie

Saving Private Ryan, Blackhawk Down, A Bridge Too Far, Band of Brothers (not a movie, but really well done), The Hill, and that one wiht Colin Farrel before he was super famous. It was kinda different. Was it Tigerland?


----------



## Pieman

All you war movie fans should add "Tae Guk Gui" to your list.

I recently watched and and made a post about it here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28258.0.html

I watched almost all the movies mentioned here, and I suspect you guys will love this movie.


----------



## kincanucks

Pieman said:
			
		

> All you war movie fans should add "Tae Guk Gui" to your list.
> 
> I recently watched and and made a post about it here:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28258.0.html
> 
> I watched almost all the movies mentioned here, and I suspect you guys will love this movie.



I saw a trailer the other day and it is definitely on my list.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Yup Tigerland it was. The first DVD I ever purchased was Platoon. I have the Band of Brothers boxset DVD's. I liked Saving Private Ryan, A Bridge Too Far, All Quite On The Western Front, The Guns Of Navarone, The Dirty Dozen, The Thin Red Line and The Great Escape. Of Note, "All Quite On the Western Front" is about the futility of war but is very powerfull, may knock the I'm going to be a war hero bit out of some people, just well done.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The Beast


----------



## patrick666

How can we forget The Dirty Dozen?! LOL, That is a great movie.

Enemy at the Gates was half-decent, though always with the love stories.  :boring:

I thought the All Quiet on the Western Front novel was one of the most moving stories of war I've ever read.


----------



## -rb

*Zulu* - Definitley an older one but still great starring Michael Caine 

"On the January 22nd 1879 the British Army suffers one of it's worst defeats when Zulu forces massacre 1,500 of its troops. A short time after the main battle a Zulu force numbering in excess of 4000 warriors advances on a British supply dump guarded by 139 Welsh infantrymen. The film concentrates on this bloody 12 hour battle."


----------



## PViddy

Band of Brothers, Flight Of The Intruder, Saving Private Ryan, Hamburger Hill, Gettysburg (ok not modern day, but a great movie!)

cheers

PV


----------



## dutchie

Re: All Quiet. Yeah, almost forgot about that one. Excellent movie and an even better book (By Erich Maria Remarque for those that are interested). Very moving. 

Re: The Beast. Awesome movie.

I watched Zulu for the first time in Wainwright on my basic in that crappy theatre. It was like a friggin sauna in there, but still a good movie.

Porkchop Hill is another good one.


----------



## Shec

Caesar said:
			
		

> I watched Zulu for the first time in Wainwright on my basic in that crappy theatre. It was like a friggin sauna in there, but still a good movie.



If its the same crappy theatre, and it probably is, I remember watching the Summer of '42 there during the summer of  '74.    Not such a great movie but what makes it memorable was the very vocal advice and encouragement Hermy, the movie's hero, received from an audience  composed of entirely of Canadian soldiers,  as he experienced his sexual awakening.   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Joe_McSweeney

Tae Guk Gui is a really good movie, not many movies are done like that, especially about the Korean war.

One of the best films I've seen is Stalingrad. It is entirely in German with subtitles and obviously enough cover the whole of the battle from two buddies in the thick of it. Very brutal for when it was made, not for the violence, which there is lots, but just for the amount of detail put into it. In my opinion it rivals Saving Private Ryan.

Full Metal Jacket, Band of Brothers, Black Hawk Down, Gettysburg/Gods and Generals, Tigerland, Zulu, the Stanley Kubrick with Kirk Douglas in WW1 France... all great movies.

BTW, I think the action where the Zulu's surrounded the medical/supply depo was called Rourke's Drift, but not 100% sure.

Joe.


----------



## -rb

On the subject of German war movies, another great one was Das Boot...why limit ourselves to just the army right?   

"The Boat" is the story of the crew of one of the thousands of U-boats deployed by the Germans in World War II. Subject to countless hours of claustrophobic confinement and unending assault by enemy ships, the crew struggles for survival.



			
				Joe_McSweeney said:
			
		

> BTW, I think the action where the Zulu's surrounded the medical/supply depo was called Rourke's Drift, but not 100% sure.
> 
> Joe.


Not sure if this is what you meant but the actual location was called Rourke's Drift, the action/tactic they used against the brits was something along the lines of a pincer movement described as the horns of a buffalo, can't remember exactly the terminology used though.

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## Baloo

Joe_McSweeney said:
			
		

> ... the Stanley Kubrick with Kirk Douglas in WW1 France... all great movies...



*Paths of Glory.*

Excellent movie. The ending was especially moving, and very powerful. I highly recommend it to everyone.

Couple other fantastic modern war movies no-one has mentioned...

*The Great Escape*

*No Man's Land*


----------



## badpup

Not one mention of the Classic  "The Devil's Brigade"  :crybaby:
Guess I am the only   on this Board


----------



## Duke

Hamburger Hill and Cross of Iron!

Duke


----------



## mdh

IIRC there are two different movies that deal with the Zulu uprising - Zulu (1964) which stars Michael Caine, and Jack Hawkins
and Zulu Dawn (1979) which stars Peter O'Toole, Bob Hoskins and Burt Lancaster (believe it or not).

Zulu deals with the actual defence of Rorke's Drift, and Zulu Dawn the destruction of the British Army at Isandlwana.

The Michael Caine Zulu version was a staple of Saturday afternoon TV movies - like the original Flight of Phoenix.

One of my favourites is Battle of Britain - (complete with the gory scene of the German Heinkel gunner getting his goggles shot out by a Spit)

cheers, mdh


----------



## jasper

There are alot of fine movies mentioned. Tears of the Sun was good. I also enjoyed We were Soldiers. All of you people who enjoyed We were Soldiers would probably really enjoy another that has yet to be mentioned. It is a 1989 movie called The Siege of Firebase Gloria. It starred R Lee Ermey. Most everyone will know who he is when I tell you he was the DI in Full Metal Jacket. He's just as good in Firebase Gloria.  Any Vietnam movie buffs should take a look at this one...cheers


----------



## x-grunt

Here's one not mentioned I really like (edit - Jasper mentioned this one while I was posting - seems we think alike about this)

*Siege of Firebase Gloria* Kick-A$$ 'nam flick, one of those great "lot's of action but little plot" movies. 
Another really good one from Israel is *Kippur* about a medical team in the Yom Kippur war.

Special mention for *Full Metal Jacket * - the intro speech to the recruits by Gunnery Sergeant Hartman in Full Metal Jacket is what makes this movie for me. 
The best lines of any war flick. Here's a link to a wav of his first speech http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/full_metal_jacket/drillinstructor.wav 
(By the way, this movie is based on a book called the Short-timers that is a really good read.)

Far too many good films out there to mention them all. Das Boot, Stalingrad, The Beast, Black Hawk Down, Platoon, No Man's Land, All Quiet on the Western Front, etc. Almost everything already mentioned.


----------



## Old Sweat

An oldie but a goodie is The Sands of Iwo Jima circa 1947-1948 starring John Wayne with cameos from a couple of wartime USMC battalion commanders. It followed a squad of marines through rebuilding after a spell of operations, the landing at Tarawa and the battle for Iwo Jima. The Duke, who was the squad leader, was killed just after the troops saw the raising of the flag, and a corporal took over. There was a bit of selling the corps (or propaganda) involved as President Truman had gone on record that the marine corps should be disbanded as the navy did not need its own army. 

The special effects are very realistic in that grenades and mortars did not resemble low yield nukes. 

Another entertaining flick is San Juan Hill, which follows Teddy Roosevelt and the First US Volunteer Cavalry in the Spanish-American War. The equipment and tactics (except for the artillery) of the time are represented very well, and while there is considerable artistic licence, it follows the train of events.


----------



## Alex252

Ive noticed a lot of people talk about "The Thin Red Line" and personally I hate it. Just my opinion and I wouldnt mind hearing why everyone loves it? Anyways I saw the movie "When Trumpets Fade" and it was suprsingly good. Here is my list of good war films. 
1)Band of Brothers 
2)Platoon 
3)Victory From Above 
4) The Great Escape 
5)The Longest Day 
6) A Bridge too Far 
7) Full Metal Jacket(The 1st Half)


----------



## Island Ryhno

Heartbreak Ridge, Clint Eastwood!


----------



## patrick666

Does anybody remember the A&E tv movie, The Lost Battalion, by any chance? That was a very well-done movie with excellent attention to detail.


----------



## Dark_Soldier

Is that the one with Canadian Troops in a forest with Major(I think) who wore glasses, during WWII?


----------



## mdh

Ah here's one that I almost forgot - Kelly's Heroes - you gotta love Donald Sutherland as Odd Ball and Telly Savalas as the gritty Sarge Joe.


And speaking of Clint how about Where Eagles Dare? One of the truly great war movies, and since we are on the topic of 60s classics, there is also Raid on Rommel with Richard Burton who also appears in Where Eagles Dare.

 cheers, all, mdh


----------



## patrick666

On October 2nd, 1918, units of the 77th "Liberty" Division from New York advanced into the dense terrain of the Argonne Forest in France. History was made over the next 6 days as this unit, the "Lost Battalion", refused to surrender even though they were completely surrounded, constantly attacked, low on ammunition and supplies, had no food, shelter and limited access to water. Of the over 600 men first trapped in the "pocket", only around 200 walked out. They received 3 Congressional Medal of Honors (CMO), many Distinguished Service Crosses (DSC), and many other awards. Their leader, Major Whittlesey, was declared one of the three most important members of the American Expeditionary Force (AEF) by General Pershing, Commander of the AEF. Two airmen received CMO's for their involvement in the event, the first attempted air resupply drop in military history. Others trying to releive the battalion also received the DSC. A carrier pigeon, Cher Ami, received international acclaim for heroically delivering a message. A movie of the event was made in 1919, and scores of books on the subject make it one of the most analyzed military actions in history. If that was not enough, Major Whittlesey committed suicide in 1921, and controversy has swirled around the event for over 80 years.

"The Lost Battalion" taken from the website, http://www.homestead.com/prosites-johnrcotter/lost_battalion.html


----------



## tmapplepeel

Isn't "takgucki" or something spelled close to that Korean? Its pretty good though, but I found it weird how the North Koreans had a Vickers Vinnie in the Korean War. Maybe just me but that was weird. Also the brother took like 10 shots at the end and then died. The plot is pretty good actually. If you can get your hands on it, watch it. But its in Korean, so I just read the subtitles.

My Favs are:
-BoB-i think the book was better but people may disagree
-takgucki-its a nice korean war movie

I don't have many because I find many of them inaccurate


----------



## patrick666

I was just about to watch Tae Guk Gi and that post just totally ruined the end. Damn.


----------



## Jonny Boy

devils brigade, bridge to far, lost battalion, wow there are so many great movies. my favorite ones are about he Canadians though ;D


----------



## jerrythunder

Black hawk down, Patton, Band of Brothers, Saving Private ryan, Tears of the sun


----------



## TCBF

"Thin Red Line":How about the original,  the one with Keir Dullea (the 2001: A Space Odysee, guy) in it. 1965?

"Von Ryan's Express":  with Frank Sinatra. If you like trains and MP-40s. 1965?

"A Hill In Korea":  Possibly Micheal Caine's first movie (?).  Bren guns vs the PLA.

"The Bofors Gun"  Brit National Service story.  Short, Brutal, and Nasty. 1950s?

"The Guns At Batasi"  Mia Farrow in an otherwise good Brit movie. 1966?

"The Virgin Soldiers"  more national service in Malaya. 1960s?

"War Kill" Jungle war in the Pacific(?).  1960s?

"She Wore A yellow Ribbon" classic, part of the cavalry trilogy, John Wayne, et al.  Early 50s?

"March or Die" sand, Hackman, sand, Deneuve, more sand, Lewis guns..sand..  Early 80s.

"Castle Keep" Burt Lancaster, a VW bug, a countess, Peter Falk, a Browning .50 cal with an endless supply of ammunition, "pop-ups" and "movers".  Late 60s, I think.

"The Battleship Potemkin" Never saw it. Eisenstein, I think. 1920s?

"Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence"  listed here only because it is a POW story. 1985?

"The Boys in Company C"  Worth seeing ONCE only so you can say how bad it was.  1977?

"The Memphis Belle" if you like airplanes. Try to ignore the people in them.  Mere caricatures. See the original first. Docu 1943, Feature mid 80s.

"Fail Safe" Walter Mathau slaps his date around before NYC gets incinerated. Early 60s.

"The Wild Bunch" might as well be a War movie. 1968?

"The Sand Pebbles" good movie , largely unknown, Steve McQueen as a China Station sailor on a gunboat.
Possibly Candace Bergen's first movie.  Steve is a good BAR man.  Handy with an axe, too.  About 1967

"The Wind and the Lion" sand, US Marines, sand... a Navy band, sand... Germans...sand... Arab tribesmen.
sand.. artillery duel..sand..Sean Connery:  see it.

Movie Canadians SHOULD make: "Generals Die in Bed" If you are in the Royal Montreal Regiment - READ THIS BOOK.

Tom


----------



## Joe_McSweeney

The Fighting Seabees...John Wayne, Classic....


----------



## Loadmaster

Full Metal Jacket
Saving pte Ryan
Blackhawk Down


----------



## Korus

In the Army Now.


----------



## Jonny Boy

i love that movie, i can still remember the first day i saw it. wow that was when i was a little kid no older than 8 or 9 (makes one that is not old seem old lol)


----------



## Aislinn

I can't remember everybodies list, but has anyone mentioned Bravo Two Zero or Enemy at the Gates, yet?

Cheers.


----------



## Island Ryhno

The Hill, with Sean Connery, it's about a SM Hero type who gets sent to a prison in North Africa during WWII I believe, of course Connery was excellent.


----------



## jmacleod

Some commendble lists of war movies. "Porkchop Hill" which featured Gregory Peck as an Infantry
Officer was a notable Korean War film - based on the real battle. Saw "Guns at Batasi" again the
other day. British actor/director Richard Attenborough played a Brit RSM serving with other professional
British army types, training the army of a newly emerging African country. A great role for Attenborough
(who produced "A Bridge Too Far") as the RSM - he based his character on a real RSM, Roland Brittain
Training Depot RSM for the Brigade of Guards, UK. Brittain himself actually appeared in a British film of
the late 'forties, "They Were Not Divided", story of recruits in the Welsh Guards, at depot, complete
with drill and pacesticks, on to Guards Armoured in France after D-Day and beyond. Great military
film. "The Great Escape" is a big disappointment. Close friend, the late F/O W.R. "Bill" Gibson from
Halifax NS was in the real Stalag Luft III, and though the film a waste and pointless. A British film
of the fifties "The Wooden Horse" is a much better and realistic film of the "Stalags". Regards, MacLeod


----------



## Danjanou

Lot of good ones on here and fortunately many are now showing up on DVD.

Some Aussie ones worth a look ( beat you to it Wes)

_The Odd Angry Shot_, (SAS in Vietnam)

_The Light Horseman_ (Aussies in the Middle East in WW1)

_ANZACs the War Down Under_ (actually a mini series for TV IIRC, with Paul Hogan)

_Breaker Morant_ (Boer War)

Another interesting but hard to find film is _A Game For Vultures_ kind of hokey in a1970's way with Joan Collins Richard Roundtree (Shaft) and Richard Harris it's set in Rhodesia and the firefight sequences are well done


----------



## white

I just scanned through some of peoples top choices and notice no one put down enemy at the gates which I just saw this weekened if you haven't seen it I recommend you do. It goes from the Russian perspective and is about a soldier from WWII who was one of the top snipers for the Russians, good movie especially the beginning.


----------



## dutchie

Yeah, except for the fruity love story. Same goes for Pearl Harbour. Why do movie producers insist on ruining a perfectly good war movie with a love story? Don't get me wrong, Kate Beckinsale (sp?) is a babe, as is Rachel Weiss, but I like my war movies without the smootchy-smootchy, thank-you very much.


----------



## Alex252

Excellent Point


----------



## cgyflames01

http://www.allposters.com/gallery.asp?aid=493616&item=826764 nuff said


----------



## civvy3840

Bravo Two Zero
The one that got away
Tears of the sun

Not a movie but I like Truth, Duty, Valour


----------



## Korus

> Yeah, except for the fruity love story. Same goes for Pearl Harbour. Why do movie producers insist on ruining a perfectly good war movie with a love story? Don't get me wrong, Kate Beckinsale (sp?) is a babe, as is Rachel Weiss, but I like my war movies without the smootchy-smootchy, thank-you very much.




They're dong you a favour.. Without the "smoochy-smoochy" most women would either A) not agree to see the movie with you, or B) Agree to see the movie with you, but complain about it to you for months on end.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Just watched Tae Guk Gi.  The first battle scene brings new meaning to the term FPF.


----------



## tmapplepeel

So are you guys Korean or is there another version of Taegucki? Anyways, its a pretty good story like I said before. But I still don't understand why the North Koreans had a Vickers Vinnie.


----------



## hugh19

I think the best Naval war film done is The Cruel sea.


----------



## Korus

I never saw the movie, but the book was very good. (re: The Cruel Sea)


----------



## kincanucks

sledge said:
			
		

> I think the best Naval war film done is The Cruel sea.



I will definitely second that.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass

Favourite war Movies

*-Black Hawk Down-*
*-We Were Soldiers-*
*-Saving Private Ryan-*
*-Armageddon-*  (if you count that as a war movie??)
and last but certainly not least...
*-FULL METAL JACKET-* (up until Pyle kills himself then it gets kinda boring then the part where they are all singing at the end!!)

xox - amanda - xox


----------



## jerrythunder

did anyone put: Devils Brigade?


----------



## foxtwo

My Favs are

Black Hawk Down
Platoon

Another good one was that made for TV movie where the Americans saved that P.O.W. chick...

Anyone know what i'm talking about...


----------



## Baloo

Ah, yes. Jessica Lynch. 

Won the hearts and minds of people all over America through lies and deceit...


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass

You know whats a good war show?

*MASH*

lmao!! i love it!!

xox-amanda-xox


----------



## B.McTeer

Band Of Brothers,
Gettysburg,
A Bridge Too Far,
Black Hawk Down,
Saving Private Ryan,
The Battle Of Britian,
Zulu,
Full Metal Jacket,
Sharp,
Sands Of Iwo Jima.


----------



## baboon6

Band of Brothers was excellent. 
Cross of Iron is one of my favourites and I think has some of the best dialogue of any war movie.
I can't believe how many people on this site liked Tears of the Sun- I thought it was really bad.
other films- Full Metal Jacket, MASH (the movie), Men in War (Korean war, late 50s, with Robert Ryan, Aldo Ray and very young Vic Morrow), Stalingrad, Gardens of Stone (no fighting but very good), A Bridge Too Far, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Lawrence of Arabia, Catch 22," heck is for Heroes" (IMHO Steve Mcqueen's best role), The Thin Red Line.

Talking about Australian mini-series, has anyone else ever seen The Heroes and the sequel Heroes 2: The Return? They were made around the mid-80s and are the story of the two raids on Singapore (Ops Jaywick and Rimau) by British and Australian small boat men in 1943 and 1944. I also remember seeing an aussie series called Z Force or something like that as a kid, the main characters were an Australian commando and his Dutch sidekick. Someone else mentioned the series Anzacs- that was on Tv here about 20 years ago, as a kid I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## seoulja

There's a new movie out called "Tae Guk Gi -the brotherhood of war." It's an amazing movie but it might annoying trying to read the subtitles.


----------



## Redeye

Tae Guk Gi blew my mind - it was an incredible piece, and I personally didn't mind the subtitles at all... the story was worth it.  Just as interesting was the historical perspective on the Special Features DVD.  This movie isn't Hollywood - you end up hating the "good guys" as much as the bad guys by the end of it, that was what the director was aiming for.  It's a very intense film, definetely not a date movie, and probably not a good one to watch on a full stomach even...  It's the only movie except for Saving Private Ryan I've walked away from feeling really moved...


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

In no specific order:

Stalingrad
Where Eagles Dare
A Bridge to Far
Bridge over the River Kwai
Band of Brothers
Platoon
The Great Escape
Das Boot (and for the love of god it's pronounced close to 'boat', not 'boot')
Sharp'

I am sure more will come to mind


----------



## Danjanou

(SiC)CADET said:
			
		

> I WOULD SAY BLACK HAWK DOWN, TEARS OF THE SUN AND TOUR OF DUTY(SHOW ON HISTORY)



Stop shouting. 

 Some of us here are old and it scares us.  8)


----------



## Jonny Boy

(SiC)CADET said:
			
		

> TOUR OF DUTY(SHOW ON HISTORY)



that would be an old show on history. i haven't seen it for a little while. jag took over


----------



## purple peguin

Tour of duty was a really great show on history , the song in the intro " paint it black" - the rolling stones was my favorite for a while.

      other war movies in nor order :
       black hawk down     das boot
       a bridge to far         enemy at the gates
       saving private Ryan   thin red line
       full metal jacket        tears of the sun
        tigerland                 Apocalypse now  navy seals  seals 2
        we were soldiers       etc etc i no the movie store doesn't have any i haven't seen.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

enemy at the gates? 

Good story ruined by that silly love triangle.


----------



## canadianblue

> enemy at the gates?
> 
> Good story ruined by that silly love triangle.



They always do, don't get me wrong I was more then happy to see Rachel Weizes ass, but the rest of it sucked. I guess they need something to get the chicks to go to the movies, if their going to do that then they should do what Starship Troopers did ;D

Tae Guk Ai was a good movie, I think I spelled it correctly. The scene with the flags unit coming in to do battle was amazing.


----------



## sguido

"The Tuskegee Airmen", the story of African-American pilots during WW2, from initial training in Tuskegee to combat in Africa and Europe.  Excellent acting by Lawrence Fishburne and Cuba Gooding Jr.

"The Hunt for Red October".  Ok, it's *cold* war, but not bad at all.

"The Final Countdown".  Turn off your brain for the story, which find the USS Nimitz sucked through a temporal wormhole back to the days before Pearl Harbor.  Watch for the excellent dogfights between a Tomcat and a "Zero".

"Tora Tora Tora".  Don't watch "Pearl Harbor"...watch this instead.

TV - "SAS - Are You Tough Enough".  Showing on the History Channel, this reality show takes a bunch of Brits and throws them into the jungle (1rst season) or desert (2nd season) for realistic training...including getting slapped around during SERE.  No 'luxury rewards' here, no big prize at the end.  Just a handshake from the DS saying you're tough enough.


----------



## Jonny Boy

there is also that new show on history (i think) were there are pilots competing to see who will win the chance to fly one of the only remaining spitfires from the 2nd world war. it looks pretty neat. i think it is a spin off of the SAS show.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> there is also that new show on history (i think) were there are pilots competing to see who will win the chance to fly one of the only remaining spitfires from the 2nd world war. it looks pretty neat. i think it is a spin off of the SAS show.


Flying a spitfire in and of it self can be acomplished by anyone with enough disposable income and a pilots license. What is special about this one is that unlike most, it has not been scrapped and rebuilt, or built new. It is the WWII 'real deal' so to speak.


----------



## sguido

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Flying a spitfire in and of it self can be acomplished by anyone with enough disposable income and a pilots license. What is special about this one is that unlike most, it has not been scrapped and rebuilt, or built new. It is the WWII 'real deal' so to speak.



Actually, you can buy a ride in a twin stick Spitfire, flying out of Colorado, for ~$900 USD.  Granted...you don't do much of the flying, but you don't need a licence either.  Mustang flights are cheaper at $750 USD out of Florida...and you do more of the flying and get a better view.  (The back of the twin Spit is a *very* crowded place.  Um...even more crowded than the front office.)

As for the show...which, if you've got a name, please provide!...I shudder to think of it.  I hope that the producers have the brains to ensure the contestants have many, many hours on high performance single engine a/c.  And they better show that they can *properly* operate the Spit's unique control column.  (Trivia time...the 'joystick' on a Spitfire doesn't swivel just at the bottom; it controls pitch {nose up & down} from a pivot point at the bottom, but roll {rocking wings up & down} from a second pivot roughly halfway up.  The handle is this wierd semi circle thingy, complete with the world's most awkwardly placed trigger.)

Now, if they did a show where they took those with basic flying experience, and placed them through 'wartime training' on replica Spits & Hurricanes, dogfighting veterans as a final reward...that would be nice to watch.

But putting an original at risk?

The loss of an original warbird is a horrible thing.  Seeing it on the ground...or worse, on a post somewhere...is bad...but a mishap?  For a TV show?  Not worth it.

Yes, mishaps happen, even to highly experienced pilots.  The loss of Jeff "Fighter Writer" Ethell was tragic, and shows that the air can be an unforgiving place to the most experienced warbird pilots.  (Jeff was a very highly respected writer, and frequent contributer to aviation magazines and documentaries, and was an authority on warbirds, racking up many hours in various types.  He was one of the first western pilots permitted to fly former Soviet jets.  He died while flying a P-38, his favourite aircraft...the type his father flew in WW2.)


----------



## Kat Stevens

What the producers are hoping to replicate is the actual Spitfire jockey training.  Some of these guys found themselves behind the stick with as little as 9 hours training at the height of the Battle of Britain.  This one and SAS Tough Enough do an excellent job of showing that not everyone, no matter how badass, have the mind set to be a successful soldier/sailor/airman.  Also History Channel showed one last year of recruits undergoing Roman Legionnaire training... brutal, man.
  Oh, also catch "Battlefield Britain" on history... Very cool..

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Baloo

Battlefield Britain is an awesome show, I caught the first night on Monday about Queen Boudicca (sp?) and her struggles against the Romans, and after that, the Battle of Hastings. Excellent historical overviews of the battles, 3D renderings of the battles / tactics and good re-enactments from the actors. I would highly recommend watching it. 8:00 and 9:00 PM EST on History until Friday.


----------



## sguido

sguido said:
			
		

> *snip*
> As for the show...which, if you've got a name, please provide!...
> *snip*



Answering my own question, for anybody interested...

"Spitfire Ace" starts Thursday 19th May @ 2000 on the History Channel.


----------



## Danjanou

FYI

HMV has a deal on now 3 selected DVDs for $20.00 some of the titles available include some classic war movies:

Battle of Britain
Platoon
Zulu
The Magnificent Seven ( Western not War, but still must see â Å“guy movieâ ?)
The Great Escape


----------



## winchable

> Oh, also catch "Battlefield Britain" on history... Very cool



I've been following this and it's great, taping the whole series (what's a..VCR?)

My personal faves are:

The Great Escape, How can you not like steve mcqueen, put him in a war movie and you've got instant classic.

Zulu, Great example of a SNCO doing their job..despite its historical inaccuracies.

Tae Guk Gi, see my review in that thread, brill.

Full Metal Jacket, it's really like watching 2 seperate movies and you can watch either half and be entertained and think a bit.

Apocolypse now, entertaining but also interesting, worth reading the heart of darkness by joseph conrad too which as far as I can see the movie is based on.


----------



## mcpl_spunky

full metall jacket and Black Hawk Down


----------



## medicineman

I'd have to say (in no particualr order) The Wild Geese, The Odd Angry Shot, Full Metal Jacket, Platoon, A Bridge Too Far, The Battle of Britain, Saving Private Ryan, Blackhawk Down, Kelly's Heroes (have to have a slightly funny one), The Great Escape.

MM


----------



## mcpl_spunky

god the movie platoon is soo old but it was good my fav. part was when all the vietnamese for lack of a better name, :soldier: :soldier:  were climbing up the hill to the patrol towerand scared the living s***  out of the soldiers in the tower.:soldier:


----------



## spiro

Don't Forget Heartbreak ridge


----------



## medicineman

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> god the movie platoon is soo old but it was good my fav. part was when all the vietnamese for lack of a better name, :soldier: :soldier:   were climbing up the hill to the patrol towerand scared the living s***   out of the soldiers in the tower.:soldier:



I know I'm getting old and so is the movie, but I really don't recall that part.

MM


----------



## mcpl_spunky

It was closer to the end of the movie . ther were a few soldiers in the tower and then they saw all of the people trying to advance to the top of the tower and take it overlost of little mortar presents involved in that one.


----------



## Danjanou

MM, we're not getting old, that scene isn't in there.

Someone seems to be getting his movies mixed up. 8)


----------



## mcpl_spunky

I'm a female thank you :soldier:


----------



## canadianblue

I love war movies, if I had to choose any one of those movie "genres" I like best it would be that. I loved Band of Brothers, as well as Saving Private Ryan, the Thin Red Line, Tae Guk Gi, Platoon, etc.

Too many to name all at once


----------



## Danjanou

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> I'm a female thank you :soldier:



Sorry, still wrong movie there troop 8)


----------



## Kat Stevens

Are you maybe thinking of Uncommon Valour, when Sailor pulls the pin on his grenade and jumps from the tower?

Kat


----------



## Marty

Anyone ever seen Sgt York, its black and white and really old but very well done


----------



## medicineman

Glad to know I'm not going senile - yet  ;D

MM


----------



## Danjanou

Marty said:
			
		

> Anyone ever seen Sgt York, its black and white and really old but very well done



Marty I agree it's a classic. Gary Cooper won the Best Actor Oscar in 1941 for his portrayal of Alvin York.

It was also nominated for Best Picture ( Lost to How Green Was My Valley) , Walter Brennan for Best Supporting Actor, and Howard Hawkes  for Best Director.

(Slow Day at work and demonstratring my depth of worthless trivia and fast googling skills)


----------



## kincanucks

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> It was closer to the end of the movie . ther were a few soldiers in the tower and then they saw all of the people trying to advance to the top of the tower and take it overlost of little mortar presents involved in that one.



Isn't that Firebase Gloria?


----------



## Marty

Gobble gobble gobble .....................BOOM 

Great Movie !


----------



## Danjanou

Thankyou M/Cpl Spunky. I will now spend my evening driving the domestic niner nuts as I fast forward through my extensive collection of Vietnam ( and other war ) movies on VHS and DVD trying to determine just which one you're talking about.   :

ANy other bets on which one it is before we close the polls on this?

I'm going for _The Green Berets_ as it's the only one that comes to mind with a tower being overrun in it that comes to mind and giving odds of 4 to 5.   ;D


----------



## medicineman

Fire Base Gloria or Green Berets sound most likely to me too.

MM


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

I'm 99% positive it's good ole J.W. in the Green Berets.


----------



## baboon6

Che said:
			
		

> I've been following this and it's great, taping the whole series (what's a..VCR?)
> 
> My personal faves are:
> 
> The Great Escape, How can you not like steve mcqueen, put him in a war movie and you've got instant classic.
> 
> Zulu, Great example of a SNCO doing their job..despite its historical inaccuracies.
> 
> Tae Guk Gi, see my review in that thread, brill.
> 
> Full Metal Jacket, it's really like watching 2 seperate movies and you can watch either half and be entertained and think a bit.
> 
> Apocolypse now, entertaining but also interesting, worth reading the heart of darkness by joseph conrad too which as far as I can see the movie is based on.



Steve McQueen- Hell Is For Heros- 
IMHO his best role, as Pte (former Master Sgt) John Reese


----------



## perry

A Bright Shining Lie staring Bill Paxton would be my favorite.


----------



## Gunner

> Fire Base Gloria



Siege at Fire Base Gloria with R. Lee Ermey?  Classic movie...


----------



## GENOMS Soilder

Black Hawk Down
Tears of the Sun

I'm much more into the Modern Warfare movies

Behind Enemy Lines was pretty good


----------



## canadianblue

I really enjoy war movies based on world war 2. Not sure if this counts as a war movie, but I loved Gladiator. It's unfortunate that they can't make more movies somewhat like that, hopefully they will. 

I watched Tears of the Sun and I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Jonny Boy

has everyone oticed how there is a lot of midevel and before type movies coming out now? they should spread them out more.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

How can we forget Pauly Shore's brilliant performance in "In the Army Now"


----------



## Jonny Boy

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> How can we forget Pauly Shore's brilliant performance in "In the Army Now"



ha that was an amazing movie. i remember the first time i saw that movie. oh the memories


----------



## Jaxson

my all time top 10 favourite war time movies (although some of them may not actually show a whole hell of alot of killing and violence) 

1: Braveheart (although i dislike mel gibson, i liked this movie for the tactics employed by the scots and the reason in which they fight)
2: We were soldiers 
3: Full metal jacket 
4: Tigerland 
5: saving private ryan 
6: the thin red line
7:the patriot
8earl harbour
9:enemy at the gates
10: Bridge on the River Kwai/ all dirty dozens


----------



## Kat Stevens

Top 5:
 1) A Bridge Too Far
 2) Bridge on the River Kwai
 3) The Hill
 4) Zulu
 5) The Longest Day

Kat


----------



## Jaxson

damn i gotta add one more, i completly forgot of it when making my list and is definetly up there around 1/2 and it is : Hamburger Hill.


----------



## Sivad

ok now we should add up all the movies and show the top 10 of the group.

I personally liked the older ones mentioned, but we should see the top 10 if a moderator could do a poll that would be intresting.


----------



## CdnPhoenix

One movie I haven't seen on here is Rain. A movie about a dog, "Rain", serving in the Vietnam war. Basically the movie just follows the dog and his handler around for an hour or so with one ambush in the movie because the platoon leader wants to make a point on how he distrusts dogs and leads his men across an opening in the forest when the dog says there's bad guys in both directions. I found this movie great, although judging from what I've found on the internet, from the people who have seen it, not many love it as much as I do. This was playing on one of the movie channels on Bell ExpressVu, but for some reason they've decided it would be fun to show The Matrix over, and over, and over, and over, need I say more?

 Oh I just had to add this, this movie is not very realistic in some departments. Like when the handler of the dog get's his dog stolen by the vietnamese guide and he takes his nurse girlfriend out with him to shoot the people who have his dog up before they can sell him to the VC. It would have been okay if the dumb broad did what he told her to do, but instead she gets the bright idea to run down there and fumble with the lock for the time it takes her to get knocked out. :


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

I have seen many  of the movies here listed. lots of great hours here to watch.

I enjoyed a lot the mivoes the US Army  and the Brits did during WW 2, they are a blast to watch, you know the good guys are going to win but still had to get people to pay  for war bonds.


" when we were soldiers" great movie, read the book it is based on, even better explains some of the stuff you do not see or have explained in the movie. The wife of the CO, she started to get the telegraphs sent to her house instead of the taxi driver handing them out. The US army had no system in place to deal with that  yet.  Hate to have my  family get the letter by  cab driver. Love the line by  sgt major, how do you know it ***** good morning or not

Devils Brig good story  a little far from the truth but good movie.

John Wayne movies well they are just that, too many  to list and too many  to laugh and enjoy. He wanted to go on Patrol with SF in Nam and the CO told him no way,  do not think JW could do JW for real if the shit hit the fan and could you imagine being the CO explaining tot he world that  JW was killed or wounded?

Saving private ryan
thin red line hated it
longest day 
raid on toyko
u571 great story  but it is full of holes

lots of great movies
will ahve to check out other movies here listed


----------



## 45506445210414924

Heres some movies I thought were pretty good (no particular order)

1) We were soldiers
2) Platoon
3) Saving Private Ryan 
4) The Patriot
5) U-571
6) Harts War
7) The Thin Red Line
8 ) Black Hawk Down 
9) Enemy at the Gates
10) Behind Enemy Lines

Pearl Harbor was O.K. a little one too many soft parts though. 
Still, I have never seen Full Metal Jacket

That new movie The Great Raid coming soon looks pretty decent


----------



## FastEddy

Here's one "THE AFFAIR".

A true storey, during WWII the first of a all Black American Battalion are Camped outside a small English Village. The principle charactor falls in Love with the wife of a Lt.Commander who's at sea. I won;t give away what ensues or how it ends.

I was very surprised (considering the title), its worth watching


----------



## Pearson

The Big Red One
Cross of Iron
Tons of others listed here.

Impressed with 
 Black Hawk Down
 Platoon
 Bunch of us went to "Hamburger Hill" in Wainwright. We just finished defensive week during basic,we were bagged. Had a beer at the ranks, went "down town", sat in the theater, popcorn, pop, ...... watched the opening credits, next thing I know, I'm seeing credits again, ... start waking up the others, then we headed to the Wainwright Hotel.. many beers later... lights out....
Those were the days

Guns of Navarone
Force Ten from Navarone
Battle of the Bulge


----------



## coors

My favorite: Probably "The Odd Angry Shot" it is about the Australian Special Air Service in Vietnam, but focuses on the troops more than the combat. Reccomend it to anyone who can find it.


----------



## silverbach

Full metal jacket
NAVY S.E.A.L.
G.I. Jane
Top Gun
First blood
...

Not my favorites, but worth mentioning


----------



## karl28

One more war movie that I really enjoyed watching was about a German U-boat crew in world war2  its called "Das boot". I highly recommend it  ;D


----------



## silverbach

yep...great movie


----------



## silentbutdeadly

The Great Raid wasn't that bad of the movie. Never know that event happened. I really liked  it.


----------



## c.jacob

I thought Heartbreak Ridge was pretty good


----------



## Conquistador

My fav's are:

Full Metal Jacket
Black Hawk Down
The Patriot
Braveheart
Platoon
Saving Private Ryan

The usuals  ;D


----------



## gnplummer421

I didn't check all the replies, but I saw a movie called "The odd angry shot" about Australian SAS in Vietnam. I enjoyed it because some of the troops were using FN's and the firefight scenes were pretty realistic. Can't find it anywhere now...

Gnplummer421


----------



## ZipperHead

I'm surprised that "The Odd Angry Shot" only showed up on a few people's lists (I didn't slog through the middle 8 pages ..... wading through some of the choices made me realize that too many people watch bad war movies. Read that as: bad Hollywood war movies).

This was a memorable one for me: "84Charlie MoPic". It was a movie filmed like a documentary about a 84C MoPic - the US Army designation for a combat-cameraman (film). It was a looonnnnnnggggg time ago that I watched it, but I still remember it as being very good.

"The Wild Geese" was a classic (mercenaries in Rhodesia). "Wild Geese2", not so much.

My favourite "Hollywood" war movie would have to be BoB, but to be fair to a lot of the other movies, BoB had so many episodes to help flesh out the characters, and the average movie only has 90-120 minutes to do the same.

One I liked about the Balkans conflicts was "The Savior". It was somewhat hokey, but had some good scenes.

Al


----------



## Swagger

Alright, this is KILLING me.

Both me and my roomate remember seeing a film that takes place during WW2.  It was about a section of British Paras on a mission behind german lines.  At one point they capture a German, at another point one of the guys in the section clears a house.  

The thing that sets this film apart is that throughout the movie we hear the character's thoughts.  Like when the one troop clears the house, he's remembering his drills.  His thoughts sound something like: "Open the door...  stay out of the light...  prime the grenade...  throw it... 1... 2... 3..."

Nobody anywhere has heard of this movie, but i know it exists.  Anybody heard of it?


----------



## The Gues-|-

1) Band of Brothers
2) We Were Soldiers
3) Tigerland

Forest Gump for honorable mention


----------



## armyvern

Without a doubt..my favourite is "The Longest Day."


----------



## Genetk44

Hi Guys
I've just gone through this whole thread....and actually it's kind of hard to list my favorite war movies...there are so many
The Beast
Bridge Too Far
Longest Day
Stalingrad
Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Zulu
Zulu Dawn ;D don't think anybodys mentioned that one yet
Waterloo         """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
Enemy at the Gates
Das Boot
now  somebody mentioned "No Mans Land"  is that the movie about the 2 or 3 guys trapped in a trench between the lines in the former Yugoslavia? cuz that was a good flick
and how about the Korean War flick about some US infantry that hook-up with a British tank(Centurion?)...the only scene I can remember was when the tank crushed a truck with a Chicom in it who was trying to escape.....saw that one about 40 years ago so the details and title are gone in the mists of time :-\


----------



## trucker00

Black Hawk Down
We were Soldiers
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Behind Enemy Lines
Enemy at the gates
Das Boots

I haven't seen Jarhead yet, I'm hoping it will be a good one


----------



## trucker00

I almost forgot "Stripes". A Classic.


----------



## ChopperHead

my favourites are:

Stripes
Private Ryan
Apocalypse now
The Dirty Dozen (1967)
Enemy at the Gates
U-571
Wind Talkers


----------



## Zee

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it but a relatively new film that was released to dvd is "Lord of War" with Nicholas Cage. About a Ukranian illegal arms dealer. A very dark comedy and a very good film.


----------



## ChopperHead

that was an Execellent movie. fantastic. I didn't include it as it's not really a war movie more like a smuggling movie but still very good.


----------



## Jantor

Howdy

I think this may be what you're looking for

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063237/

A long days dying 

Buz


----------



## Hunter

Is that the one where one of the para's keeps saying "But I am a pacifist!"?


----------



## Jantor

It's been a long time since I've seen the movie but yeah, I think that's the one.

Buz


----------



## Danjanou

Jantor/Buz is right it's a *A Long Day's Dying* based on the novel by Alan White who it looks like did the screenplay. I've only seen it once but seemed like a good adaptation of the novel. White did several novels with some of the same characters. The movie was done in 1968 and seems to have a bit of an anti war stance (Vietnam era) but so do the novels.

They weren't Paras IIRC but Army Commandos although the German was a FJ.


----------



## cadettrooper

By any chance was the movie called "The Wild Geese"?  starring Richard Burton and Roger Moore?


----------



## cadettrooper

one of my favorites that anyone has yet to mention is a Vietnam era film called "Siege on Firebase Gloria" (B movie)


----------



## Slim

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> By any chance was the movie called "The Wild Geese"?  starring Richard Burton and Roger Moore?



WTF...?! No, there's no chance. have youeven seen the "Wild Geese" or are you just jumping in cause you feel that you have to post someplace and can't think of anyware better.

Keep it shut unless you know what you're talking about.

Staff


----------



## Genetk44

Ok...another one that I don't think has been mentioned...."Play Dirty" with Micheal Caine and Nigel Davenport....a SAS/LRDG  type movie in North Africa dureing the second world war...anybody besides me remember it?
Cheers
Gene


----------



## Danjanou

Genetk44 said:
			
		

> Ok...another one that I don't think has been mentioned...."Play Dirty" with Micheal Caine and Nigel Davenport....a SAS/LRDG  type movie in North Africa dureing the second world war...anybody besides me remember it?
> Cheers
> Gene



I do, a classic.


----------



## armchair

1 Go Tell the Spartans
2 Odd Angry Shot
3 Eye of the Needle
4 A Bright Shining Lie
5 Big Red One
6 Cross of Iron


----------



## Gunner

I'm surprised that no one came up with George C Scott as Patton.  Another classic.


----------



## RangerRay

They showed Cross of Iron on our QL3 Infantry course.  Excellent flick.

Edit: There were movies made based on Bravo Two Zero and The One That Got Away?


----------



## Long in the tooth

Breaker Morant has to make this list - Australians in the Boer War, based on Scapegoats of the Empire.  (When Kithencer's memoirs were released 75 years after his death it was revealed he did issue the 'shoot Khaki' order.)

Soldier isn't bad, although a bit questionable.

The 'Cross of Iron' DVD I have is truly crappy as it was released on the Hen's Tooth label out of Japan... any better copies?

I can't stand 'Battle of the Bulge'; poor effects and Robert Shaw as Joachim Peipper just doesn't cut it.

If anyone gets a chance to see 'Attack and retreat' do so.  It's about the Italians in Russia and a rare view of what Germany's allies went through.


----------



## Bobert

Top Five favourite War movies set after 1900 (I'm making it easier for myself. Also would you consider Gladiator a war movie? It did have a war at the beginning!)

1. Patton
2. Black Hawk Down
3. Saving Private Ryan
4. Platoon
5. (Tie) Lawrence of Arabia or Enemy at the Gates (It was really hard for me to decide when I got to five)


----------



## Hunter

Worn Out Grunt said:
			
		

> I can't stand 'Battle of the Bulge'; poor effects and Robert Shaw as Joachim Peipper just doesn't cut it.



Yeah it got a bit ridiculous after a while watching the americans fling their arms in the air when they got shot and doing cartwheels when they got blown up.

I think my favourite would have to be Stalingrad.  Those winter battle scenes look brutal.


----------



## time expired

A couple of real oldies which will reflect my age
 Cockle Shell Heroes- Royal Marine Cdo. raid into France during WW 2 Using kiyacs True story, exellent
 film
 A Walk In The Sun-Story of a US army infantry section patrol WW2 in Italy,Richard Conti played starring
role, a very lowkey movie very non Holliwood could have been made by the Brits.

Pork Chop Hill-For me the only decent film about the Korean war,a company commander tries get his
 poorly trained ,UNmotivated men to take a hill to satisfy the ego of his battalion commander.
 In addition I would like to say how much I disliked A Bridge Too Far the only good part was the jump
 itself,the book was written by Cornilius Ryan who disliked the Brits. in general and Gen.Montgomery
 in particular and made every effort to make the British look stupid and arrogant,and of course his
American countrymen look like the heroes of the piece,this attitude set the tone of the film.Another
good part of the film is that the world premeir was at the homes of the British,US,and Can.airborne
 so I got to see this turkey for free ,being in Edmonton at the time.


----------



## The Gues-|-

Suprisingly, there's a lot I didn't see now that I go through the posts.


----------



## Glorified Ape

time expired said:
			
		

> A Walk In The Sun-Story of a US army infantry section patrol WW2 in Italy,Richard Conti played starring
> role, a very lowkey movie very non Holliwood could have been made by the Brits.



Excellent movie - I watched it numerous times as a kid. It really focused on the psychological aspects of the war more than most movies of its era.


----------



## q_1966

Another good one, I saw on the history channel is Desert Rats (1953)(No, Its not about SAS) But about the 7th Armoured Div. 

Plot:
Rommel has the British in retreat on his way to the Suez Canal. All that stands in his way is Tobruk, held by a vastly out numbered force of Australian troops. Richard Burton leads these troops on daring raids against Rommel, keeping him off balance as they earn the nickname 'The Desert Rats'.


----------



## RangerRay

I noticed some people here mentioned _Four Feathers_.  Which version: 1939, 1978 or 2003?

Thanks.


----------



## William Webb Ellis

Odd Angry Shot (totally forgot about that until I saw it mentioned)
All Quite on the Western Front
Three Kings
Saving Private Ryan (except the ending)
Eagle Has Landed


----------



## PViddy

The Chronicles of Narnia.......ok jokes

PV


----------



## ccdec

Zulu (1964) (mentioned)
Zulu Dawn (1979) (mentioned)
but
have you seen Shaka Zulu (1987) A must see if you enjoyed the other two. The true story of the life and rise to power of Shaka, the greatest Zulu leader in history. Starting from his birth, this film takes us through his difficult childhood, his taking by force the leaderhsip of the Zulu nation, and then to his dramatic fall, due mostly to the influences of the British colonialists.

Loved all three.


----------



## Centurian1985

I just zipped through these and cannot believe nobody mentioned 

'Kelly's Heroes" with Clint Eastwood, Telly Savalas and others; several US NCOs plot to steal Nazi gold in Germany, or 

"The Devils Brigade" with William Holden, and a host of other famous actors; about the forming of the Canada/US SSF of WW II, many references to PPCLI legends!!.


----------



## judge

Hi,

First and only season of OVER THERE was good.
Didn't like JARHEAD.

Favorite movies right now are TEARS OF THE SUN and BLACK HAWK DOWN.


----------



## Shec

time expired said:
			
		

> A couple of real oldies which will reflect my age
> Cockle Shell Heroes- Royal Marine Cdo. raid into France during WW 2 Using kiyacs True story, exellent
> film
> A Walk In The Sun-Story of a US army infantry section patrol WW2 in Italy,Richard Conti played starring
> role, a very lowkey movie very non Holliwood could have been made by the Brits.
> 
> Pork Chop Hill-For me the only decent film about the Korean war,a company commander tries get his
> poorly trained ,UNmotivated men to take a hill to satisfy the ego of his battalion commander.



Oh yes, oh yes.  As one almost senior citizen to another I like your choices,   A particularly favorite black & white of mine is _From Here to Eternity._   A classic tale of garrison life in the peacetime regular army on the eve of Pearl Harbour.


----------



## TCBF

"Oh yes, oh yes.  As one almost senior citizen to another I like your choices,   A particularly favorite black & white of mine is From Here to Eternity.   A classic tale of garrison life in the peacetime regular army on the eve of Pearl Harbour."

- A classic. Frank Sinatra, no less.  And speaking of Sinatra:

'Von Ryan's Express'  if you like trains AND MP 40s!

- For .50 cal and Volkswagen lovers, I recommend 'Castle Keep' with Burt Lancaster and Peter Falk.

What about the original 'The Thin Red Line' with Kier Dullea (of '2001' fame) released about 1968?


----------



## Danjanou

Shec TCBF, now those are classics.

I love the fact that some on here seem to think that Saving Private Ryan or Black Hawk Down are classics. They may be someday but movies like cars take time tio become classics.

Other Oldies but goodies 

Guns at Batasi (1964)

The Last Grenade (1970) A bit hokey but interesting location

A Hill in Korea (1956)

Edit: Ok I just read the whole 15 page thread and I have repeated myself here, but so have others and the thread has been going on for three years now. Amazing how the same movies keep coming up again and again. Especially Band of Brothers, Platoon, The Odd Angry Shot, and Zulu. No mention of Tunes of Glory though.

Play Dirty (1968)  

Ice Cold in Alex (1958)

The Seventh Dawn (1964)

and As far as I know surprisingly not mentioned yet 

Tunes of Glory (1960)


----------



## Shec

Ach, we are indeed " wee mean men" for overlooking Tunes of Glory over 3 years.    Danjanou's remembrance of  Ice Cold in Alex brought Humphrey Bogart in Sahara to mind.  Which in turn stimulated the memory of some other desert flics: 

Cast a Giant Shadow
The Desert Rats
The Desert Fox
The Lighthorsemen
Tobruk
Khartoum


----------



## Kendrick

Savior with Dennis Quaid.  Very harsh hard true story of the Ex-Yugo conflict.


----------



## Danjanou

Sahara a classic wartime movie, full of cliches but still a classic. It in turn leads to other Bogey wartime dramas

Across the Pacific

Passage to Marseille

To Have and Have Not 

Key Largo ( post war but still should be in here)

and of course 

Casablanca


----------



## IrishCanuck

Hmm.. so many to choose from:

A Bridge Too Far
Guns of Navarone
Saving Private Ryan
The Thin Red Line


----------



## Shec

Was Passage to Marseille the one where Bogey was a B-17 air-gunner?

And if we are going to remember Bogey i guess we are duty-bound to remember the Duke, even if they were pretty simple:

Back to Bataan
fighting seabees
flying tigers
sands of iwo jima
they were expendable
the green berets

And while I'm thinking of the Pacific War - GRegory Peck as MacArthur.


----------



## Danjanou

Yup shec that's the one. They're prisoners who escape from Devils island to join the Free French. The whole movie is told in flashback while waiting for the bombers to return from a mission.

The Duke it would take another three years to list his movies here.


----------



## Shec

Thanks and Point taken on the Duke. Enough said about him.    BTW there was a Brit war movie from teh early 60's on late night CBC this week - The Long and The Short and the tall.   A Great cure for insomnia. :boring:


----------



## Roy Harding

_The Bridge Over The River Kwai._

Used to be shown during CLC courses - as a study in what leadership is.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I'll offer "Henry V" (Kenneth Branaugh).  Its even better when you skip the lame dialogue involving the women etc.

I'll also throw in "The Longest Day."  Great ensemble cast on both sides of the battle.  The German fighter pilot is still one of my favourite characters.

"Bridge at Remagan" is also another good one.  War stripped down.

Finally, "Megaforce."  I think this movie inspired the whole Army Transformation thing. Wink Wink.  

Cheers,

2B

p.s. Did I make you google?


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Boy, so many  movies to choose from. Previous posters have covered many of the best movies filmed. Listed below are some of my favourite movies with some additional comments:

* The Great Escape. This film would have been better if the motorcycle race hadn't been included. But apparently, Steve McQueen thought the film needed more action and being the top star - he got what he wanted. One thing that I've always found interesting about this film is the presence of Donald Pleasance. Pleasance had served with the RAF in WWII, was shot down and _actually served time in a POW camp_! At least two of his co-starts also served in the military; Steve McQueen had served in the USMC, but never in combat, and James Garner had served in the Army and was wounded during the Korean War. Its amazing how many older movie stars had actually served in the military, often in combat. Unfortunately, it’s very rare these days. Another story for another day.

* Saving Private Ryan. The first thirty minutes of the film are outstanding and the special effects throughout the movie are very good. The rest of the movie is very good, except for some Hollywoodisms (walking across an open field in broad daylight). When the movie was over everyone just sat in silence and do one moved. The only time I've seen that happen in a movie. 

* Go tell the Spartans. A good movie starring Burt Lancaster about the early American involvement in Vietnam. 

* Cross of Iron. A rare movie in that it’s taken from the German point of view. The movie was directed by Sam Peckinpah who was known for his use of violent, slow-motion scenes of killings and you get it spades in this movie. One of my all-time favourites.  Filmed in Yugoslavia which meant the use of lots of authentic equipment (T-34s, MP-40s, MG-42s, etc.).

* Bridges at Toko-Ri. A good film about USAF pilots ordered to destroy a set of bridges during the Korean War. Stars William Holden, Grace Kelly and Mickey Rooney.

* To Hell and Back. Autobiographic film of Audie Murphy's service in WWII. Audie Murphy, besides being a popular film star in the 50s and 60s, was also the most decorated U.S. soldier during WWII. He managed to win pretty well every decoration the Americans had including the Medal of Honor. And survivied!!

* The Quiet American. Also, starring Audie Murphy. Again, about the early U.S. involvement in Vietnam. Remade a couple of years ago with Michael Caine.

* Apocalypse Now Redux. A classic. The original version was damn good and the movie has got better with the issue of the directors cut version which includes 49 minutes of additional photography which helps flesh out the story. The movie also has a couple of the best quotations ever spoken in a movie. 

* Lawrence of Arabia. The American Film Institute has rated this as one of the greatest movies every filmed. If you every get the chance to see it in the theatre - take it! The small screen does not do justice to the films vast, sweeping desert scenes. Don't drink or eat before the movie as its three and a-half hours long!

* Conspiracy. No shooting, no killing, just a bunch of guys (military and civilian) sitting around a conference table in Wannsee (suburb of Berlin) deciding on how the Final Solution would be implemented. The movie is based on the only surviving record of the conference. Chilling in how cold-blooded the attendees were in making the decisions that resulted in the deaths of millions. Also, amazing is how many of the participants survived the war and ended up dying in bed instead of at the end of a rope. Stars Kenneth Branagh.

Well, I could probably go on forever, but time to stop. Taken up too much space already. Hope I didn’t bore anyone.


----------



## Jack O.

As we speak I'm watching The Longest Day.


----------



## TMM

Even though I love war movies, I don't like loud noises and blood so I tend to miss a lot of war movies, nonetheless...



			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> * Apocalypse Now Redux. A classic. The original version was damn good and the movie has got better with the issue of the directors cut version which includes 49 minutes of additional photography which helps flesh out the story. The movie also has a couple of the best quotations ever spoken in a movie.



I still maintain Brando's shadow has more acting ability than most modern Hollywood  hunks put together.



			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> * Lawrence of Arabia. The American Film Institute has rated this as one of the greatest movies every filmed. If you every get the chance to see it in the theatre - take it! The small screen does not do justice to the films vast, sweeping desert scenes. Don't drink or eat before the movie as its three and a-half hours long!



Excellent advice. I'm a sucker for cinematography and this one is magic on the big screen. Festival Cinemas in Toronto screens it now and again. I think there was an intermission when I saw it.




			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> * Conspiracy. No shooting, no killing



Which somehow makes it all the more terrifying and chilling to me. I found myself thinking this can't be happening then realising it has.




			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Hope I didn’t bore anyone.



Bore? Heck no! You've brought back some great cinematic memories and reminded me of my brother.


----------



## gaspasser

IMHO,
Saving Private Ryan, the initial landing scene (albeit CGI) was fanominal! Gut renching realism.  Speilburg's usual.
Jarhead, gets into the head of a Marine waiting for combat.  The oil field scene almost brought my lunch up...again.  BTST.
Braveheart, great battle scenes and a great answer to the "why" we sometimes go to war when diplomacy fails (in todays age)  
All the oldies; The Longest Day, Bridge Over the River Kwai, etc...for the cinematics and grandness of casts. Someone posted that "Bridge" was used as a training aid for leadership.  Hmm, typical British?  Or normal leadership?  
And who can forget in BoB, the young star Lt's comments; "we're Airborne, we're supposed to be surrounded." 
 for this, we fight.


----------



## hugh19

my fave is still "the cruel sea"


----------



## aesop081

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> * Bridges at Toko-Ri. A good film about USAF pilots ordered to destroy a set of bridges during the Korean War. Stars William Holden, Grace Kelly and Mickey Rooney.



That would be US Navy pilots........


----------



## orange.paint

the saviour


----------



## ReadyandWilling

Top Gun, and Braveheart. i have seen braveheart on hear many a time, but how could you guys have forgotten topgun, albeit it did have that fruity Tom Cruise, but come on.


----------



## Red 6

Sands of Iwo Jima
The Story of GI Joe
Battleground
12 o'clock High
Halls of Montezuma


----------



## time expired

I am pleased to see someone finally got around to mentioning From Here To Eternity,not really a war movie
although it does culminate in very realistic depiction of the attack on Scholfield Bks.on the 7 Dec. 1941.
Its depiction of army life was very realistic,lots of single guys living in barracks,the paynight poker games,
most of the guys being broke about 2 days after payday .Reminded me of my first Germany tour in 63.
Burt Lancasters role as Coy. first sgt. was a classic, for me his best, even the love story between the 
First sgt. and the Coy. commanders wife added to the story.An absolute great scene was as the Japs
were strafing the barracks the quartermaster sgt was bleating about not being able to issue ammo without an officers signature, if that isnt typical army I dont know what is.
An interesting footnote to those who have read the book,is that the USarmy refused to let the film company shoot in Schofield Bks. unless they took most of the stockade scenes out of the film.


----------



## tingbudong

I'm not going to blast through all 17 pages...but...

Russia has been pounding out some decent and well polished (both plot and SFX wise) war movies recently, most dealing with events in and around Chechnya and the Soviet involvement in Afghanistan. 

I recommend checking out " War" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0309047/ .  Revolves around kidnappings in Chechnya.
Also "The 9th Company" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417397/ about a group of Soviet Airbourne soldiers in the the last stages of Soviet involvement in AFG.  It's been described as the Russian "Full Metal Jacket/Platoon".  

Korea has a number as well including:

Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo (The Brotherhood) Polished up Private Ryan style. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386064/
Silmido - S. Korean commandos trained to take out Kim in the north. (True Story) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387596/

Not sure about how easy they are to find in North America, but counterfiets can be found with ease throughout Asia.


----------



## medicineman

Forgot "The Boys in Company C".

MM


----------



## Red 6

Totally concur with Tae Guk Gi. It's an amazing and poignant film. Another sleeper is The Odd Angry Shot, about a group of Australian soldiers in Vietnam.


----------



## Trooper Hale

The odd angry shot is a great one, especially seeing as Graham Kennedy is in it. I'm a big fan of his. I'm Australian and more then a little bit biased but...
1) Zulu (i know the dialogue I've watched it so much, got to love those Welsh accents!)
2) Gallipoli
3) Odd Angry Shot
4) The LightHorsemen
5) Casualties of War

Theres almost to many good ones to name! Of course no list is complete without "A Bridge too Far", "the Bridge on the River Kwai" and "Battle Of Britain". I don't think you can really put numbers to any of those, especially Battle Of Britain. Brilliant movies.


----------



## Koenigsegg

One I just saw recently   -  "American Soldiers"

A movie on the war in Iraq, based in April 2004.  Good job showing the random, sparatic attacks.  One of the first films of any type that actually demonstrates how fanatical the insurgents are.


----------



## chaos75

My favs, war and military movies.

1. Platoon (hands down best war movie ever imo)
2. FMJ
3. Heartbreak Ridge (just for the acting and lines alone)
4. SPR (simply for the reality of conflict, not necessarily the story)
5. The Beast (guess its the ex-tanker in me)
6. Legends of the Fall (cause I was in it, well extra anyways)
7. Glimpse of Hell (crap movie, but again because I was an extra)
8. No Way Out (good military/spy movie)
9. Apocalypse Now (never get out of the ******* boat)
10. Hamburger Hill (gritty, good visuals)

Ten will do, many others of course.


----------



## andpro

Band of Brothers (without a doubt #1) 
Horatio Hornblower series (cheesy special effects but still fun to watch) 
Sharpe series  
Master an Commander (I know its extremly hollywood but I still like it)


----------



## infuntry_boi

I love pretty much any war movie i can get my heads on  ;D

One movie i saw once was "Jarhead", if you can handle the language and morality, an excellent story.


----------



## Red 6

Jarhead had some good parts. The way the Marines in the STA platoon interacted with each other was depicted effectively. There were a couple of parts that just ruined it for me though. Plus, the  scenes in the desert were pretty damned close to real life.

The o-course scene where the Marines were crawling through the barbed wire and the 60 was firing free gun about 10 yards from them—remember that scene? It was just complete fiction. The Marine Corps (and the Army for that matter) have strict safety rules for firing over the heads of troops in training. Plus, infiltration courses are equipped with 8 foot stands with locking cradles for machine guns to rest in.

The other scene was the movie where it cuts to a scene of a Marine's wife getting double balled and she looks into the camera and says she wants a divorce. This really bugged me in the book "Jarhead" because Swofford represented it as happening to his buddy. That was just total BS. This was one of the Desert Storm urban myths and. I was hundreds of miles from his unit and we heard the exact same one.


----------



## gaspasser

I think the scene with the Marine's wife on video was put there as part "what's going at home" worries that every soldier goes thru.  Mind you, that type of thing does happen when soldiers go away, but very few "significant others" actually video tape the encounter just to put a zap on thier "others" heads. We had those same rumours going around our Canadian Camp further north. The desert scenes with the "raining oil" and darkened skies really did a job on my head and brought back many sickening memories of my "road trip" to Kuwait city to replenish the Canadian Embassy there.  

Cheers, my two cents worth


----------



## Trooper Hale

Bugger! How could i forget Hornblower? Its not really a movie but then neither is Band Of Brothers. Cheesy? NEVER! haha, i reckon its a really brilliant series, ok its cheesy at times, but i read the books when i was a little 'un and they stayed very true to them. Good watch that, really good watch.


----------



## andpro

Hale said:
			
		

> Bugger! How could i forget Hornblower? Its not really a movie but then neither is Band Of Brothers. Cheesy? NEVER! haha, i reckon its a really brilliant series, ok its cheesy at times, but i read the books when i was a little 'un and they stayed very true to them. Good watch that, really good watch.


The books are my next endeavor after I finish the Sharpe series. The movies are great, I saw the box set at Music World the other day and was so close to buying it. I still don't know why I didn't.


----------



## Infantree

We were soldiers
saving private Ryan
Black hawk down
Full metal jacket
the thin red line
Platoon
Peacekeepers
windtalkers
behind enemy lines
American soldier
For king and empire
For king and country
enemy at the gates
Jarhead
the great raid
Devils brigade
And any documentary video


Watched peacekeepers today. Wonderful film.


----------



## navymich

Hale said:
			
		

> Bugger! How could i forget Hornblower? Its not really a movie but then neither is Band Of Brothers. Cheesy? NEVER! haha, i reckon its a really brilliant series, ok its cheesy at times, but i read the books when i was a little 'un and they stayed very true to them. Good watch that, really good watch.



I haven't read the books, I'll have to give them a try.  Just watched the series for the first time earlier this year.  We went through the set in the mess instead of movies each night when we sailed in the spring.  Great show for sure!


----------



## Shec

I'm thinking of themes, specifically the French Foreign Legion theme:

Beau Geste (I think it was made 3 times)
The Last Remake of Beau Geste  (OK so its a comedy but if you can't take a joke you shouldn't have joined,)
Legionnaire
March or Die
Day of the Jackal (original one)


----------



## CanadaPhil

These are flicks in my own collection. Noted in no particular order.

Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
A Bridge Too Far
Apocalypse Now
Battle of Britain
U571
The Longest Day
Zulu
Gallipoli
Waterloo 
Lawrence of Arabia
The Alamo (1960)
Sahara (1941) 		(Great wartime flick with Bogart in an M3 Tank)
Sands of Iwo Jima 
Twelve O’clock High
Memphis Belle
Glory
Gettysburg 		  (at least the Little Round Top scenes)
The 300 Spartans 	                    (need at least one old sandal epic)
March or Die       (best Foreign Legion flick ever)
Gladiator 	                                (Hey..the opening scenes count as a battle right?...I cant help it… I love this movie)

Honourable Mentions for most “Over the Top” NONSENSE:

Pearl Harbour
The Patriot
Braveheart

And if we were to include future sci-fi type wars:

Aliens   ;D


----------



## TMM

I just watched two "non-war" war movies if you will:

Random Harvest
Mrs. Miniver

They might be a bit sappy but I can't help crying at the end!


----------



## rmacqueen

*Gallipoli* - This will date me but first saw it while sipping American beer in a barracks in Grayling, Michigan back when the SSM showed films for the guys using a projector

*Kelly's Heroes* - see why I joined the Armoured Corps (always with the negative waves Moriarty)

*Devils Brigade* - according to some of the actual members it is a relatively good _composite_ depiction of the guys

*Enemy at the Gates* - war doesn't get much messier than this one

*Tears of the Sun* - although it may be little too much of a super soldier type movie it is an excellent depiction of the brutality of some of the factional fighting that occurs in third world countries

*All Quiet on the Western Front* - for a different point of view

*Black Hawk Down* - good depiction of events but was disappointed that it left out so much of the political machinations that led to it

I also have a soft spot for *Tour of Duty* because it gave my daughter a sense of what I was doing for a living without all the whohaw flag waving


----------



## Kat Stevens

Lion of the Desert-   the historicaly accurate story about the Libyan resistance leader, Omar Mukhtar, who led the Libyan resistance against the Italian opressors from 1911-1931. The movie takes place during the reign of Mussolini. Anthony Quinn does an excellent job.


----------



## ProPatria031

Oh my god where do i start. I tried to get them in order of the war they where filmed in.
Movies
- Troy (Trojan War)
- Braveheart (Scottish Indepence war)
- Master and Commander (100 year war)
- B.O.B. (WWII)
- SPR (WWII
- The Thin Red Line (WWII)
- Stalag 17 (WWII POW)
- Enemy At the Gates (WWII)
- Patton (WWII)
- Devils Brigade (WWII)
- A bridge to far (WWII)
- Memphis Bell (WWII Bomber movie)
- Wind Talkers (WWII)
- Harts War (WWII POW)
- U571 (WWII)
- Pearl Harbor (WWII) *some bits weren't half bad*
- Dirty Dozen (WWII)
- Kelly's Hero's (WWII)
- FMJ (Vietnam)
- Green Berets (Vietnam) *book was far better though*
- Platoon (Vietnam)
- Apocalypse Now REDUX (Vietnam)
- Rambo II (Vietnam) *Not sure if it counts but its in Vietnam*
- We Were Soldiers (Vietnam)
- The Beast (Afghan war 1980s) *Russian POV tank movie*
- Jar Head (Gulf War) *when folks ask me why i want to join the military i tell them to watch this*
- Three Kings (Post gulf war) *very different*
- Black Hawk Down (Somalia Conflict)
- Tears of the sun (modern conflict)
- Sniper (modern conflict i guess) *first one was the best but the other 2 were OK to*
TV Series
- Tour of Duty (Vietnam)
- OVER THERE (current war in Iraq) *Best war series ever made*

And any other descent war movie i forgot about or haven't seen yet.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## FightingIrish

an oldie but goodie is called The Big Red One..got Mark Hammel in it..its about the american 1st infantry division in ww2


----------



## Genetk44

Wannabe....pretty big list.....but ya forgot the....Korean War


----------



## Genetk44

another one....I believe its called " The Enemy Below" with Kurt jurgens as a U-boat commander and Robert Mitchum as the destroyer capitain hunting him
cheers
Gene


----------



## newrecruit

I think the best war movie is "Platoon"
  The worse movie I've seeing is "Jarhead". Especially in the end when they fire their rifles in air. What if the bad guys came? And also when they shot that guy in the head in training.  Some people think so as well. Here's what they have to say on this web site.
 http://froggyruminations.blogspot.com/2005/11/welcome-to-suck.html


----------



## vonGarvin

Genetk44 said:
			
		

> another one....I believe its called " The Enemy Below" with Kurt jurgens as a U-boat commander and Robert Mitchum as the destroyer capitain hunting him
> cheers
> Gene


There was a Star Trek (The Original Generation) episode based on that.  It was the one where the Romulans first had their cloaking device (they were the Germans, I guess) and the Enterprise tried to blindly fire at it (depth charges) and Kirk was being obsessed with its destruction.

Anyway, my fave movie (war type) of all time is Cross of Iron.  
As for Korean war movie and book, I thoroughly enjoyed The Bridges at Toko Ri.


----------



## 1feral1

What about Pork Chop Hill (B&W 1950s Gregory Peck) and Von Ryan's Express (Colour 1960s Frank Sinatra). A couple of oldies, but goodies.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1

newrecruit said:
			
		

> I think the best war movie is "Platoon"
> The worse movie I've seeing is "Jarhead". Especially in the end when they fire their rifles in air. What if the bad guys came? And also when they shot that guy in the head in training.  Some people think so as well. Here's what they have to say on this web site.
> http://froggyruminations.blogspot.com/2005/11/welcome-to-suck.html



And what movie played tonight for the Lads? Yes, Jarhead. I seen this in Darwin in March. I did watch it again, and I still give it a 2/10 if that. As for the firing into the air, its the lack of discipline there which got me, but after all, its Hollywood, adn a movie, a story, not the real thing. I am sure any Marine would have been disgusted or turned off by this movie overall.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## GAP

Wesley "Over There" (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> I am sure any Marine would have been disgusted or turned off by this movie overall.
> Cheers
> Wes


yes


----------



## foerestedwarrior

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Anyway, my fave movie (war type) of all time is Cross of Iron.



A great movie.


----------



## future medic

I still Have Band of Brothers in my DVD player. 

Not to go off topic but has anyone seen SAS Survival Secrets on the History network, great show!

-Scott


----------



## tonykeene

My fave has to be "Sink the Bismarck".  Dana Wynter, who plays the cool Brit beauty, was actually a German girl who was raised in South Africa.  I saw it as a kid when it came out, and have it on VHS.

"Zulu Dawn", already mentioned by others, is really technically rich and accurate.  When it comes time to save the Colours, you hear, but don't see, the RSM draw his sword.  Also part of my collection.

"Go Tell the Spartans" with Burt Lancaster (also stars in Zulu Dawn) is a fascinating look at America's early involvement in Vietnam.

The original version of "The Four Feathers" (black and white) has a fabulous sequence showing just how effective the British Army's volley fire was prior to 1914.  The troops stand erect behind a zareba, or thorn barrier, and just blaze away at the charging Dervishes.

By the way, that great destroyer-submarine movie, "The Enemy Below", with Robert Mitchum and Kurt Juergens, started out as a British novel, about a Royal Navy destroyer.  Hollywood made it American (natch) and Star Trek, as mnetioned earlier, took the story into space.  I'm glad someone else besides me has made that connection.

Great movies!


----------



## Danjanou

I never caught the Star trek Connection with Enemy Below until now :-[. 

Incidentally there were two endings of that movie filmed IRRC, the alternate one in which the U-Boat escapes. Although nothing in the IMBD re this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050356/

I didn’t realise it won an Academy Award (Best Special Effects 1957) until now either.  :-[ :-[


----------



## paracowboy

for sheer realism:

Missing In Action (any of the trilogy)
First Blood (any of the trilogy)
Private Benjamin
Stripes
G.I. Jane
Commando
Sergeant Bilko


----------



## Shec

Couple of well-made flics about mercenaries in Africa:

Dark of The Sun -  circa 1969  with Rod Taylor & Jim Brown as mercenaries in the Congo

The Dogs of War. circa 1979/80 with Christopher Walken - based on Frederick Forsyth's excellant novel of the same  name.

and the less (IMHO) rivetting:

The Wild Geese - an amalgam of the plots above with Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Roger Moore.


----------



## medicineman

Weird - of the three, I thought the Wild Geese was the best movie.

MM


----------



## tonykeene

Another really good naval movie is "Battle of the River Plate" about the hunt for and destruction of the pocket battleship Graf Spee.

An interesting point is that the Graf Spee in the movie was portrayed by an American cruiser, USS Phoenix, which I believe was later sold to Argentina, renamed General Belgrano, and torpedoed by the British during the Falklands conflict.

Many older war films really hold up today.  One is "Paths of Glory" with Kirk Douglas, about French soldiers shot for cowardice during the First World War.  It is especially poignant today, now that Canadian soldiers who were executed are about to be posthumously pardoned.


----------



## anna-823

..band of brothers, by far!


----------



## anna-823

..band of brothers, by faaaaaaaaar!!


----------



## tanker1984

My Favs are

Bridge to Far
Patton
Bridge on the River kwai
Midway
Longest Day
Battle of Britian


----------



## Shec

The Ghost and The Darkness.   While technically not a war movie it nevertheless has a military spin.  It is the true story of  efforts of Lt. Col. John Henry Patterson of the Royal Engineers in managing the building of a railway bridge in colonial East Africa.   Besides being an engineering officer and a hunter Lt. Col. Patterson went on to command the  British Army's Zion Mule Corps, the first organized Jewish military unit in 2000 years, at Gallipoli in 1915.    Two years later he was leading the  38th Royal Fusiliers (The Jewish Legion) under Allenby's command in Palestine.   He is held in great esteem by the IDF.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Wow Shec, is that right? I've always really liked that movie but had no idea about that! I'm off to Google right now but thats really interesting. Your right about it not being a military movie but hell, he spends most of it in a uniform! Thats got to count for something.


----------



## warspite

Master and Commander
Enemy at the Gates 
Saving Private Ryan
Tora! Tora! Tora!
U-571


----------



## newfin

Not in any particular order:
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Breaker Morant  ("We read them rule .303")
Murphy's War

Just watched "The Dam Busters" and the cinematrography of the Lancasters in formation low and fast is terrific.


----------



## William Webb Ellis

I saw a movie Sunday night on the history channel.  It was set in Algeria, in the late 50's during the FLN "troubles".  It was B/W and filmed in a docu-drama format, oh yeah it was French with sub-titles.

Any one know the name??


----------



## GAP

Was that not Algiers?


----------



## armyrules

I saw "The Longest Day" the other night and what a spectacular movie I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Kat Stevens

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> I saw a movie Sunday night on the history channel.  It was set in Algeria, in the late 50's during the FLN "troubles".  It was B/W and filmed in a docu-drama format, oh yeah it was French with sub-titles.
> 
> Any one know the name??



"The Battle of Algiers", I believe.


----------



## bubba

A couple of my favs/ Wild Geese with the best Sargent Major ive seen depected in a movie.Dogs of War,Uncommon Valour cause i like Randell 'Tex' Cobb who in real life is one tough son of a b***h he played Sailor.I liked when he beat the crap out of Patrick Swayze's charactor kinda like the old dog young dog thrashing kind of fight.Ive got others but these for me 20 some years ago were good. :cam:


----------



## GAP

It was on Sunday and it was "Battle of Algiers" 1965 with Jean Martin. The 1954 to 62 Algerian fight for independence according to the TV Guide I have.


----------



## rmacqueen

Privates on Parade  :rofl:


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Carry On Up The Khyber" is well up on my list.... those dirty big Bhurpas... ;D


----------



## TCBF

"I saw "The Longest Day" the other night and what a spectacular movie I recommend it to anyone. "

- We saw it at the Drive-In theater when it came out.  I had to go with my parents, as I was too young to drive.  Bicycling to the Drive-In was considered gauche.  Besides, the mosquitos would make off with the speaker if it wasn't secured in a car window.  

- The guy who made The Longest Day slammed 'actors who formed their own production companies.'  This PO'd John Wayne (who had) and he held out for more money.

Which he got.


----------



## armyrules

What did you think of it TCBF?


----------



## TCBF

'The Longest Day'?  I thought it was a great movie.  Of course, I was maybe seven years old when the movie came out.  My step-father and uncle had fought in Italy, so events that had happened a mere 18 years earlier were still quite fresh in their minds.

Like us talking about 1990.


----------



## Shec

Similar experiences here Tom my old friend.  I too got taken to the drive-in to see it by my WW2 vet dad.  And your observation that the event was still fresh in the mnds of that generation is exemplified by the fact that Richard Todd. who in the movie led the Brit glider troops who seized and held the bridge "until relieved" , had been the 2-i-c of that very unit at that very action.


----------



## 1feral1

Apparently tonight in the Platoon Room, the movie is Platoon.

 ;D

Wes


----------



## Red 6

Hey Wes: Platoon is an outstanding picture. It definitely has my vote for one of the best ever! It works on a lot of levels that you want in a movie.


----------



## armyrules

Platoon is a great movie. I also enjoy the movie


----------



## MARS2INF

five...point...five...six...millimeter...FULL...METAL...JACKET...



...but The Hunt For Red October was OK too...


----------



## 1feral1

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Hey Wes: Platoon is an outstanding picture. It definitely has my vote for one of the best ever! It works on a lot of levels that you want in a movie.



Those last scens of hand to hand etc, that stands out in my mind. The soundtrack is good too.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Red 6

I got a copy of the 20th anniversary edition of Platoon and watched it with commentary by Oliver Stone and Dale Dye. It really brought a huge amount of insight to the movie for me. The first time I saw Platoon was at the theather in Camp Aachen located in sunny Grafenwoehr. It was packed and you couldn't hear half the movie. Whenever something exploded, half the audience would yell "HOOAH!" and the other half would yell "SHUT THE **** UP!"

Anyway, the conflict between Barnes and Elias is one of the best ever created on screen. Plus, the supporting cast did an outstanding job. 

Keep your powder dry, over there, Wes.


----------



## Danjanou

You know I don't think I've ever seen the words "sunny" and "Grafenwoehr" used in the same sentence before?  ;D


----------



## Red 6

MARS2INF said:
			
		

> five...point...five...six...millimeter...FULL...METAL...JACKET...



Negative Ghostrider, that's "seven point six millimeter, FULL METAL JACKET." Gomer Pyle wasted himself & Gunny Hartmann with an M14 rifle.


----------



## MARS2INF

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Negative Ghostrider, that's "seven point six millimeter, FULL METAL JACKET." Gomer Pyle wasted himself & Gunny Hartmann with an M14 rifle.



Correction to my last. I'll drop and give you 25. But not for the jelly donut...


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket."

On your face and start pumpin' em out, Red.... ;D


----------



## rmacqueen

This one is a little out there but watched Operation Petticoat today.  Not exactly a heavy war movie but always enjoyable.


----------



## Red 6

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You know I don't think I've ever seen the words "sunny" and "Grafenwoehr" used in the same sentence before?  ;D



I remember seeing the sun at Graf once... remember how the trees on the tank trails were all that light gray color from all the dust. You got so used to seeing them like that. When it'd rain and wash off all the dirt, the leaves were so green it almost hurt your eyes.


----------



## Red 6

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> "Seven-six-two millimeter. Full metal jacket."
> 
> On your face and start pumpin' em out, Red.... ;D



"Seven-six-two millimeter. Full Metal Jacket, aye aye, sir."

All together in cadence.... "1…2…3…4… I LOVE THE MARINE CORPS!"


----------



## MARS2INF

Red 6 said:
			
		

> "Seven-six-two millimeter. Full Metal Jacket, aye aye, sir."
> 
> All together in cadence.... "1234 I LOVE THE MARINE CORPS!"



One for the commandant... one for the corps...


----------



## Trooper Hale

How about a post war movie? a movie like...MAD MAX! Now theres a post apocolyptic classic. RecceByDeath loves this film and lets face it, whats not to love?

On a serious not though, theres a movie about a bunch of blokes stuck out in a little fort in the African desert during the war while the Germans try to capture a well in the fort. I think its called Sahara but i'm not sure. Theres a Grant tank, an Australian who gets shot in the head by a sniper and it was made in the 80's or so. American saves the day i think but then that could be any one of a million movies! I just remembered watching that a while ago but i cant think of the name now, or what its really about. Any ideas?


----------



## navymich

Hale, is it  "The Desert Tigers"?  The plot seems to be along the line you are talking about:



> ...On a mission in the African desert, during the second world war, a group of British and American soldiers attack and destroy a German compound..


----------



## Red 6

"Sahara" was made in World War II and starred Humphrey Bogart as a TC on an M3 tank after the fall of Tobruk.


----------



## LCIS-Tech

A Bridge too Far. One of the best movies ever, not to mention the war movie aspect. I actually had the opportunity to do a "Market-Garden" Tour when I was posted to Germany in the early 90's. We followed the route right up to Arnhem. It was actually pretty cool, since we had copies of all of the orders and the map traces that all of the Unit COs were given.


----------



## Trooper Hale

I reckon Red's right with Sahara, although i could have sworn it was a HELL of a lot more recent, maybe a recent version? Desert tigers sounds good though! I reckon i'll look that one up.


----------



## Kalatzi

84 Charlie MoPic  
set in nam
Just did a google to on the title to see if anyone else thought it worth a look
lowbuget - handheld camera follows a recce patrol in Nam
In my view sorta the precursor to the Blair Witch

Bonus question: How many Nam Flics did Francis Ford Coppola put Out?


----------



## Danjanou

Hale said:
			
		

> On a serious not though, theres a movie about a bunch of blokes stuck out in a little fort in the African desert during the war while the Germans try to capture a well in the fort. I think its called Sahara but i'm not sure. Theres a Grant tank, an Australian who gets shot in the head by a sniper and it was made in the 80's or so. American saves the day i think but then that could be any one of a million movies! I just remembered watching that a while ago but i cant think of the name now, or what its really about. Any ideas?



Hate to break it to ya mate but the guy in the bush hat was “Stegman”  a South African not an Australian. Sahara is a great movie, mind it’s hard to find a bad Bogey movie. I own a rather battered VHS copy and was watching it for the umpteenth time last week.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036323/


----------



## Blindspot

Breaker Morant http://imdb.com/title/tt0080310/
"What rule did you apply?"
"Rule 303!"

The Hill http://imdb.com/title/tt0059274/
Connery's best performance. What NCO doesn't aspire to be like Harris?  

Das Boot http://imdb.com/title/tt0082096/
A classic.

Stalingrad http://imdb.com/title/tt0108211/
Much better than Enemy at the Gates although a little melodramatic at times.

The Bofors Gun http://imdb.com/title/tt0062746/
Hasn't everyone had an O'Rourke in their platoon?

The Duellists http://imdb.com/title/tt0075968/
Ridley Scott's first movie. Love the Napoleanic uniforms.

The Bridge http://imdb.com/title/tt0233386/

Master and Commander http://imdb.com/title/tt0311113/
The 2nd Lt. must be an ancestor of mine.

Ran http://imdb.com/title/tt0089881/
What's cooler than samurai and Akira Kurowsawa?


----------



## sleeman

Der Untergang (The Downfall) Really good movie about Hitler's last days.  Definitely worth a look.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363163/  

Band of Brothers has got to be my favourite so far.


----------



## Shec

Tri-service WW2 era Brit flicks:

One of Our Aircraft is Missing:   A Wellington crew is spirited home by the Dutch resistance

The Captive Heart:  Army PoWs endure after being captured when France fell.

In Which We Serve:  RN destroyer and crew from commissioning to sinking.

And there is another army story about the proverbial squad of recruits who are molded into infantrymen.   Follows them from depot to the closing scene - an advance with fixed bayonets in North AfricA.  Can't remember the name but it had cameo appearances by Trevor Howard, Peter Ustinov, and David Niven.  Ring any bells ? Danjanou??


----------



## Red 6

I know the answer by heart - "The Immortal Battalion." One of the truly great war films, along with these:

Battleground & The Story of GI Joe.


----------



## Shec

Thanks.  Have never seen the Story of GI Joe but  thanks for mentioning Battleground which.harkens memories of Red Ball Express and Darby's Rangers and one about the Japanese-American regiment that fought in Italy & France.  Don't remeber the name of that one either but like Battleground I think it starred Van Johnson.


----------



## RangerRay

Red 6 said:
			
		

> I know the answer by heart - "The Immortal Battalion."



I enter that into the search, and I get "The Way Ahead".

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037449/

Same movie?


----------



## Old Sweat

"The Immortal Battalion" and "The Way Ahead" are essentially the same film. 

The latter was the version released in the UK; the former was edited and then distributed in the US. The major difference that I recall was the handling of the story of a member of the platoon, whose wife was having an affair. In the original, the solider went AWOL and his platoon commander (David Niven) and platoon sergeant tracked him down and then brought him back after they stood guard while he beat the crap out of his wife's boy friend. They then went to bat for him and were able to get his time in the digger reduced because of the circumstances. Perhaps because of Hollywood's moral censorship, the incident did not appear in the US version.


----------



## ExSarge

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You know I don't think I've ever seen the words "sunny" and "Grafenwoehr" used in the same sentence before?  ;D



Graf, the only place in the world where you can be up to your ass in mud, yet still have to wipe wind driven sand and grit out of your eyes!

Does anyone remember a movie, starring Glen Ford, set during the Ardennes offensive. He plays the part of a Sergeant who masquerades as a General (?) to rally a shattered unit and hold up the German advance. It was a comedy/drama. Can't remember the name of it and haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Danjanou

Ok I went through the IMBD data base on Glenn Ford and can’t find anything that matches this plot/character?

Go For Broke (1951) was the movie based on the real life exploits of the 442nd Regimental Combat Team formed from Japanese Americans. IIRC the real 442 RCT was one of the most decorated units in the army and their nickname was the “Purple Heart Bn.”

Van Johnson was the big name star in this one.

Some interesting bits of triva in IMBD on this movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043590/


----------



## Blackadder1916

ExSarge said:
			
		

> ... movie, starring Glen Ford... plays the part of a Sergeant who masquerades as a General ...


Imitation General  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051767/


----------



## Danjanou

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Imitation General  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051767/



Damn missed it :-[

I blame the mess tins


----------



## rmacqueen

FYI, Glenn Ford died today at the age of 90.


----------



## Danjanou

Hale said:
			
		

> I reckon Red's right with Sahara, although i could have sworn it was a HELL of a lot more recent, maybe a recent version? Desert tigers sounds good though! I reckon i'll look that one up.



It appears you were right Hale. It turns out there was remake of Sahara made in 1995 in Australia with James Belushi in the Bogart role of Sgt Joe Gunn.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114324/


----------



## Trooper Hale

Haha! I knew there were Australian involved. Thanks heaps for that mate, i'm going to look it up as soon as i get home. Cheers,
Hales


----------



## Haggis

von Garvin said:
			
		

> There was a Star Trek (The Original Generation) episode based on that.  It was the one where the Romulans first had their cloaking device (they were the Germans, I guess) and the Enterprise tried to blindly fire at it (depth charges) and Kirk was being obsessed with its destruction.



The episode was called "Balance of Terror".  Imitation is the sincerst form of flattery.

Nice to see "*No Man's Land*" mentioned a couple of times waaay back (around page three).  That movie showed how f**cked up the Balkans were "back in the day".

I was surprised that it took about 20 pages before "*Master and Commander*" made the grade.  Although I'm not a big fan of Russel Crowe, I thought it was an excellent film.


----------



## warspite

Master and Commander is truly a great movie. I just finished rewatching it.


----------



## Shec

While we are talking about wooden ships & iron men there is also:

Mutiny on the Bounty with Trevor Howard & Marlon Brando,
The Bounty with Anthony Hopkins &  Mel Gibson.
Damn the Defiant with Alec Guinness & Dirk Bogarde 
Captain Horatio Hornblower RN with Gregory Peck


----------



## warspite

I'll have to look into those


----------



## Red 6

I just watched The Bounty on Encore and it's truly an outstanding film. Well worth hunting down.


----------



## odin

uncommon valor and behind enemy line's , excellent movie's no drama straight to the point fact's of true sacrificejust between the grunt's.


----------



## patrick666

Does anybody remember "Sniper" with Tom Berenger and Billy Zane? From what I remember it was pretty good.


----------



## odin

" Sniper " was an exceelent movie and the second one wasn't to bad either but number three was terrible.typical Hollywood money grab on the sequel train.


----------



## patrick666

I had no clue there was a sequel and then some. 

I've been waiting to order 'Stalingrad' - a German movie about... Stalingrad!


----------



## odin

sorry about that , should be " excellent " shame on me.


----------



## rmacqueen

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember "Sniper" with Tom Berenger and Billy Zane? From what I remember it was pretty good.


Watched for the first time on Sunday on the History channel.  Thought it was pretty good


----------



## Elwood

My favourites are the 1960's movies "Battle of Britain" and "Lawrence of Arabia". The 2000's "Band of Brothers" (not a movie, but close), "Saving Private Ryan" and "Jarhead" are just as sweet as the classics.


----------



## Brixxie

Tears of the sun was my husbands and my first ever date/movie ...LOL
I watch FMJ all the time for inspriation maybe if I watch it tonight it will help with push ups
I also really like GI Jane..I know I know 
there are far to many to list but I really really wish Over there would have another season I have the DVD box set and Sgt Scream /Smoke were the best. Mind you Vanessa's story line made me really mad. I wish Dumpty would have walked away from that head case. the best for me was the medic and Angel trying to save the little boy. It was sad.


----------



## from darkness lite

Anyone remember a movie in the 80's called "The Final Option"?

Loosely based on the SAS storming the Iranian Embassy (they stormed the US Ambassador's residence in the movie).

Actual SAS Reservists used for assault scenes.

Favourite line in the movie was when the Bobby asked the breaching team to do that again since it was "a little fast" the first time.

Would love to get that movie on DVD.  If anyone can help........

FDL


----------



## old medic

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083941/

Who Dares Wins
Also Known As:
The Final Option (USA)
Runtime: 125 min 

Is that the one?


----------



## from darkness lite

Only available in DVD format region 2 (PAL).  Will wait for region 1 version

Thanks for link

Loved the movie though, (at least I did when I was a Pte)

FDL


----------



## Haggis

old medic said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083941/
> 
> Who Dares Wins
> Also Known As:
> The Final Option (USA)
> Runtime: 125 min



The star, Lewis Collins, was an SAS Reservist himself.  He was planning to move on to 22 SAS (THE Regiment) but the authorities felt he was too recognizable due to his "other" career.


----------



## medicineman

The Final Option is a really hard to find movie these days - a little corny at times, but a few really cool bits in it.

MM


----------



## George Wallace

I thought that it should have been used to educate people on how easily a Leftist, Hippie, Peace Movement could be infiltrated by a group such as a Communist/Socialist/Terrorist organization and how they received funding from laundered sources.  I particularly remember the assassination of the Undercover Police/SAS Agent, at the beginning, during the Protest march, using a Crossbow.  Then of course the Storming of the 'Flat' and ending in the Storming of the Embassy.  Lots of eye opening 'themes' in the plot of that movie.


----------



## Red 6

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> Only available in DVD format region 2 (PAL).  Will wait for region 1 version
> 
> Thanks for link
> 
> Loved the movie though, (at least I did when I was a Pte)
> 
> FDL



You know, if you have a DVD player installed on your computer, you can watch PAL format DVDs on it.


----------



## Too Poor II

All the ones that have been mentioned so far are excellent, but my favourite is “The light Horsemen”


----------



## Trooper Hale

Light Horsemen being about my regiment i'd have to agree! About the DVD player, at least in Australia i've found that most dead cheap DVD players will play Region 1 &2 dvd's. I know that i've got 4 seasons of Canadian bought Trailer Park Boys sitting in the lounge room and being watched ad-nauseum. Either that or you can go through the DVD players features and sometimes change it. Give it a crack if you can. The computer does of course work too


----------



## youravatar

Deer Hunter.


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail

What do you all think of the movie Tigerland?  (if it hasn't been mentioned already)

I thought it was pretty good, a little unorthadox (as far as war movies go) but I dunno...what do you guys in the service think about it?


----------



## Gunner

http://www.flagsofourfathers.com/

I saw an advanced screening of Flags of Our Fathers on 12 Oct 06.  The battle scenes are outstanding and the story line is good.  I highly recommend going to see it.


----------



## CanEhdian

Saving Private Ryan as my favorite movie and Band of Brothers as my favorite TV series. I bought Stalingrad on EBay a while ago think it would be an excellent movie based on reviews and other opinions but it was just too damn cheesy.


----------



## niner domestic

My favourite subject, war films... ;D

Carve Her Name with Pride
Cockleshell Heroes
Dam Busters
Man Called Intrepid
A Bridge Too Far
Sink the Bismarck
Mrs Miniver
Battle of the Somme
Kelly's Heroes
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Battle of Britain
Guns of Navarone
Judgement at Nuremberg
The Great Escape
The Battle of Algiers
The African Queen
Battle of the River Plate
Reach for the Sky
Stalag 17
A Town Like Alice
The Naked and the Dead
Run Silent, Run Deep
Hell is for Heroes
Pork Chop Hill
The Caine Mutiny
Twelve O'Clock High
Casablanca
The Way Ahead
In Which We Serve
Farewell to the Arms
Dirty Dozen

 to name a few...LOL


----------



## Remius

Too Poor II said:
			
		

> All the ones that have been mentioned so far are excellent, but my favourite is “The light Horsemen”



+1


----------



## TN2IC

Canadian Bacon?

Canada at Cold War the USA. Pretty funny movie. The CN Tower has a nuke missile on it...am guesing.

Must Watch..


----------



## 1feral1

Well all, just marking time i n my last 15mins here in the CP. Sure, I have afew fav movies, The Wild Geese is one of many, but another is Kelly's Heroes. so, a quick KH special effects story for ya....

I had bought a box set of pirated Clint Eastwood movies, 30 in all for $14US at one of the local Iraqi market shops here in the FOB. Nicely boxed.

On the 11th of this month at about 2300h, I had just started watching, it was a bit late, the lads were sleeping, the lights out, so I had on my earphones as you would.

At the beginning of the movie, a series of either mortar or arty bombardment commences, I was reliving the last time I saw this movie, back in Australia, and wishing I was there, you know.

So, as the movie bombardment began, I heard what I thought was a series of doors slamming. It got closer and louder, and then dust and old Iraqi wiring clips began falling from the thick concrete ceiling of our accn blk, a former Republican Guard accn blk. For we were under an indirect fire attack, and some nasty things fell uncomfortaly close. Enough for the doors to open and close from the concusion. Anyways, the movie was postponed until later, ha!

Anyways, this went on for some time, and finally we went to sleep when it ended some 2hrs later, but I won't forget those special effects, although not timed to the movie that well. Next time I see that movie, i won't forget 'that time in Baghdad'.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## vonGarvin

Wes: they start off as Mulligan's 81s, but at one point Telly Savalas says "Those ain't Mulligan's mortars firing anymore.  Those are German 88s!"
Glad to hear you're fine over there.  Next time you watch a war flick in a war zone, have someone near you be "on guard" 

Cheers!


----------



## Red 6

Hey Wes: Sounds like the special effects in that bootleg copy were a little too good. Keep that flak jacket and your pot close by!


----------



## Oskar

S





			
				CanadaPhil said:
			
		

> These are flicks in my own collection. Noted in no particular order.
> 
> Saving Private Ryan
> Black Hawk Down
> A Bridge Too Far
> Apocalypse Now
> Battle of Britain
> U571
> The Longest Day
> Zulu
> Gallipoli
> Waterloo
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Alamo (1960)
> Sahara (1941) 		(Great wartime flick with Bogart in an M3 Tank)
> Sands of Iwo Jima
> Twelve O’clock High
> Memphis Belle
> Glory
> Gettysburg 		  (at least the Little Round Top scenes)
> The 300 Spartans 	                    (need at least one old sandal epic)
> March or Die       (best Foreign Legion flick ever)
> Gladiator 	                                (Hey..the opening scenes count as a battle right?...I cant help it… I love this movie)
> 
> Honourable Mentions for most “Over the Top” NONSENSE:
> 
> Pearl Harbour
> The Patriot
> Braveheart
> 
> And if we were to include future sci-fi type wars:
> 
> Aliens   ;D





Wow, CanadaPhil..some REALLY good movies listed....Saving Private Ryan..the opening scenes omg...from what I have been told from survivors..some of the most realistic scenes...good taste in movies  

Oh, yeah..I liked Gladiator, too !


----------



## geo

- Band of Brothers!


----------



## 3rd Herd

EisermanFrederick A. Major  

War on Film: Military History Education,Video Tapes, Motion Pictures,and Related Audiovisual Aids

http://www-cgsc.army.mil/carl/resources/csi/Eiserman/EISERMAN.asp


Eleven chapters and brief descrition of each moive, film etc. Let the marathon begin.


----------



## armyvern

Topics merged.

The Army.ca Staff


----------



## MarkOttawa

An excellent movie from !956 that doesn't seem to have been mentioned, in fact seems to have been forgotten generally (a most unusual American war movie for the time, showing a cowardly US Army officer, political pull at the front, and severe dissension within the unit):
http://imdb.com/title/tt0048966/

"'Attack' (1956)

Directed by
Robert Aldrich

Writing credits
Norman Brooks (play)
James Poe (screenplay)

Genrerama / War / Action more 
Tagline:It rips open the hot hell behind the glory! 
Plot Summaryuring the closing days of WWII, a National Guard Infantry Company is assigned the task of setting up artillery observation posts in a strategic area... more 
User Comments:Impressive War Drama more 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Cast overview, first billed only)

 Jack Palance ...  Lt. Joe Costa, Fox Co. 
 Eddie Albert ...  Capt. Erskine Cooney, CO, Fox Co. 

 Lee Marvin ...  Lt. Col. Clyde Bartlett, CO, White Battalion 
 Robert Strauss ...  Pfc. Bernstein 
 Richard Jaeckel ...  Pvt. Snowden 

 Buddy Ebsen ...  Sfc. Tolliver, Fox Co..." 

Also from 1956:

"Away All Boats"
http://imdb.com/title/tt0048971/

And "Command Decision" (1948)
http://imdb.com/title/tt0040242/

Good grief! One US Army, one USN, one USAAF!

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## mckee19

i wanna know whats everybody`s all time top 10 war movies. if you can`t come up with 10 then just think of as many as you can.  
mine are
1. Saving Private Ryan
2.Band of brothers box set
3.Black Hawk Down
4.300
5.Jarhead
6.Full Metal Jacket
7.Enemy at the Gates
8.We were Soldiers
9.The Patriot/Braveheart
10. Gladiator/three kings

i got many more that could probably fit in my top ten like Ghettysburgh, Last of the Mohican's, behind enemy lines, U-571, Pearl Harbor,and Platoon just to name a few.


----------



## Jammer

A Bridge Too Far
The Longest Day
Battle of Britain
The Guns of Navarone
The Cruel Sea
The Sands of Iwo Jima
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
The Great Escape
The Green Berets
(Young guys!!!!!!!!!!! Jeesh)


----------



## FredDaHead

I think this has been done before but what the hell, I'm bored.

In no particular order: (And yes, I know there are more than 10.)
Das Boot
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon Leader
Das Untergang (Downfall)
Saving Private Ryan
The Enemy Below
Crimson Tide
Hunt for Red October
Hamburger Hill
TORA! TORA! TORA!
Blackhawk Down
The Day After
Thirteen Days
Path to War
Apocalypse Now
Jarhead
Behind Enemy Lines

...Yeah, I think that's enough for one sitting.


----------



## geo

U 571?  Where the US singlehandedly saved the world & got enigma?
soo much BS, soo much BS

Now, "das Boot" - That's a submarine movie!


----------



## FredDaHead

geo said:
			
		

> U 571?  Where the US singlehandedly saved the world & got enigma?
> soo much BS, soo much BS
> 
> Now, "das Boot" - That's a submarine movie!



Have you ever seen the 6-hour "unedited" version? (Also known as the "miniseries") A masterpiece, although you have to be dedicated if you want to watch it all at once.


----------



## mysteriousmind

In no particular order

Saving private ryan
Full metal Jacket
We were soldier
hunt for red october
Crimson tide
Black hawk down
Gladiator (which is not totally a war movie)
Brave heart
Top gun
US navy seal

And I could continue on and on and on and on and on....


----------



## mckee19

Gladiator has one of the better war scenes of that time in it, and that makes it enough to classify it a war show in my books haha


----------



## Staff Weenie

Definitely Saving Private Ryan as number one, and Das Boot in my top ten.

I'd also add:

Stalingrad
Ran or the Seven Samurai (Japanese - not really all war - but wickedly good battle scenes)
Gallipoli (went there last year)
All Quiet on the Western Front
Bridge on the River Kwai
Zulu
Glory
The Killing Fields

I'd just about give my left nut to see _*And No Bird's Sang*_, Red Storm Rising, or Team Yankee made into movies!


----------



## mysteriousmind

Like I said...

*Not totally* yes the war part is very good, hte movie is excellent.... but not totally a war movie...


----------



## Staff Weenie

"On my command....unleash hell...."

Wickedly good line.


----------



## Bobby Rico

Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers (series I know, but I had to mention it)
Black Hawk Down
84 Charlie Mopic
Enemy at the Gates
We Were Soldiers
Apocalypse Now
Braveheart


----------



## mckee19

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Like I said...
> 
> *Not totally* yes the war part is very good, the movie is excellent.... but not totally a war movie...



Oh i know, i agree with you i was just pointing out that the war scene is one of my favourites
but no i do agree not all about war


----------



## Stetson and Spurs

There's an Australian Box Set that was made into a movie called 'Anzacs' that's worth watching.


----------



## Mike Baker

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Platoon
> Full Metal Jacket
> Saving Private Ryan
> Band of Brothers (series I know, but I had to mention it)
> Black Hawk Down
> Braveheart


They are my fave, and Red Dawn


----------



## 3rd Herd

try "Bridge At Nervata". An older film but based on the battle between Tito's Partisans verses the Germans, Chetnicks and Ustache. Some say this was the decisive battle that allowed Tito consolidate power. For those that have served in Yugo you will recognize the various towns and villages as the entire movie was filmed there. An aside T-34s converted to resemble Tiger 1s, and allot of the other vehicles featured are the real thing instead of computer graphics.


----------



## Shec

Stetson and Spurs said:
			
		

> There's an Australian Box Set that was made into a movie called 'Anzacs' that's worth watching.



Another fine flick about Australians:  *Breaker Morant*

http://imdb.com/title/tt0080310/


----------



## goingback

300 was pretty good
The seige of firebase gloria I think has one of the best lines R. Lee Ermey ever said.
SGT major what should we do about the nurses?
Nurses? What Nurses?
The Nurses at the aid station.
Well J*** H. Christ are there any nuns or girl scouts on my firebase I need to know about?
(may not be 100%right but you get the idea)


----------



## vonGarvin

Top ten a la Hauptmann:

Cross of Iron
Zulu
Blackhawk Down
Tora!  Tora!  Tora!
Patton (in spite of the horrible use of US tanks to represent German Tanks, it's the story and acting I like)
Paths of Glory
Full Metal Jacket
The Lighthorseman
The Thin Red Line

There you have it.  Those are my faves.  Maybe not in that order, but certainly those ten.


----------



## MarkOttawa

Another very good one:

Twelve O'Clock High
http://imdb.com/title/tt0041996/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## BernDawg

The Duellists

Story about two french officers and some suffered offence and the resulting duels all throughout the Napoleonic wars finally coming to a finish after the wars have ended.  Well worth looking for.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075968/


----------



## medicineman

"The Wild Geese" was finally released on DVD as a 30th anniversary edition - just got it and it's still a great movie.

MM


----------



## 3rd Herd

It seems many of the video rental outfits are now all switching to DVD. In the last week I  picked up forty odd videos for a dollar apiece. Purchased the entire "War section" at one shot. ;D


----------



## Gager

Wild Geese
Cross of Iron
Dogs of War
Devils Brigade - required viewing
Tunes of Glory - not so much a war movie as what happens to a regiment after the war (Sir Alec Guiness)
Where Eagles Dare - more of a sneaky operative movie but watching Clint Eastwood blast Germans in a mountain castle retreat is good enough for me.


----------



## Brockvegas

My #1 Fav has to be The Great Escape. Others in my top 5 would be;

2- Saving Private Ryan
3- Platoon
4- The Longest Day
5- The Dirty Dozen

Black Hawk Down would have been in there, if I hadn't found out that the guy who Ewen MacGregor's character was based on is a convicted child molester. Totally ruined an awesome movie for me


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919

#1  Band of Brothers. "Capt. Sobel....You salute the Rank, not the man."

#2 Battle of Britain.    "They can teach monkey's to fly better than!....Taka Taka Taka Taka.....!

#3  A Bridge Too Far   "Were going to fly 35'000 men, 300 miles, and drop them behind enemy lines."

#4 The Eagle has Landed "He reminds me of something that I occasionally pick up on my shoe in the gutter! Very unpleasant, on a hot day"

#5 Platoon "What's the matter boy? He ain't gonna bite you. That's a good gook; good and dead"

#6 The Hunt for Red October"You're afraid of our fleet. Well, you should be. Personally, I'd give us one chance in three. More tea anyone?



Some dark horse picks. Not in any particular order, but fantastic movies all the same.


Tumbledown - About an officer in the Scott's Guards, is shot in the head, and survives.
Taps - and early Sean Penn Flick
Wargames - a Cold war classic
Saving Private Ryan - another classic.


I could go on. But that is my top 6, with a few other favorites.


----------



## Signalman150

I have several "favs" (I'll list them later) but I think I've got a new "best".

Was vy impressed w/ the TV movie "Lost Battalion". Originally it was done for the US History Channel, and I picked it up on video from the local Rogers store.  

Unlike so many US based movie efforts, there were well developed, believable characters and a genuine docu-drama feel to it.  No John Wayne magazines, no false heroics. Any "hokey" or cliched dialogue that existed came across as being appropriate to the era or part of contemporary thought/ideology.  I finished watching the movie appreciating the frailities and foibles of the soldiers involved, and the genuine heroism displayed under desperate circumstances. Excellent movie.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I just tought of 2 movies I love...

dirty dozen (I think its the name) WW2 thing 1967
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061578/

Heartbreak Ridge (Im not sure of the title in english) with Clint eastwood playing Gunnery Sgt. Tom 'Gunny' Highway 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091187/


----------



## MarkOttawa

"Piece of Cake", TV mini-series.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0157239/



> `Piece of Cake' is one of those exceedingly rare examples of filmed perfection (or as near to it as you're likely to get) that have graced the small screen. Based on the 1983 Derek Robinson novel of the same name,
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piece-Cake-Derek-Robinson/dp/0006473334/ref=sr_1_1/026-3042056-4343667?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1174697030&sr=8-1
> 
> `Piece of Cake' follows the fortunes of the fictitious RAF Hornet Squadron from the outbreak of the Second World War, through the infamous Phoney War and the Battle of France, to climax with the life and death struggle of the Battle of Britain...
> 
> Visually `Piece of Cake' is stunning. The flying sequences are breathtakingly good and if, like me, you are an aviation enthusiast, you will be able to ignore the inaccuracies in Spitfire marks used or the fact that no Spitfires were sent to be stationed in France (Hornet Squadron in the novel flew Hawker Hurricanes) due to the simple fact of how good they are. The low flying and dogfights are magically filmed and fleshed out with some outtakes from 1969's `Battle of Britain' produce a visual aerial feast!..



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919

Mark,

Piece of Cake was an excellent flick. Hornet Squadron I believe it was. My favorite character was Flash.

Another good series was Danger UXB. About Bomb disposal in the UK during the blitz. Great series.


----------



## uptheglens

CrazyCanuk in a TrailerPark said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> Piece of Cake was an excellent flick. Hornet Squadron I believe it was. My favorite character was Flash.
> 
> Another good series was Danger UXB. About Bomb disposal in the UK during the blitz. Great series.



Completely forgot about "Piece of Cake" until it was mentioned. My favourite in the series was Moggy.

Anyhow, here's my picks (after reading all 27 pages in one shot, I realize that almost all of my choices are repeats, but there you are):

1. The Dam Busters
2. The Cruel Sea
3. Downfall
4. Das Boot
5. The Charge of the Light Brigade (Late 1960s version)
6. Zulu
7. Target for Tonight (1941. It's been ages since I've seen this, but it's a film about a Wellington bomber crew)
8. Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
9. La Grand Illusion (A French film from the 1930s set in a prisoner of war camp in 1916)
10. Twelve O'Clock High

A few honourable mentions: 

Oh! What a Lovely War! (admittedly, it's an anti-war, anti-military movie, but I enjoy it more for the historic music. The songs ARE the songs that were sung by soldiers in the Great War, and they are sung well. My fave is "Forward Joe Soap's Army" to the tune of "Onward Christian Soldiers")

The Best Years of Our Lives (about men returning from WW2)

Hope and Glory (Life during the Blitz as seen through the eyes of a young boy)

Captains of the Clouds (ok, ok. The story is unbelievably bad, and James Cagney is insufferable as the star, but it is entirely redeemed by: 1. It's a Hollywood movie about Canada's involvement in WW2.... 2. It is shot entirely in colour...... 3. Excellent flight scenes of BCATP trainers..... 4. Getting to see Trenton, Uplands, Jarvis, and Picton training schools as they looked in 1941..... 5. Alan Hale (The Skipper from Gilligan's Island) is in it..... 6. A few shots of recruiting billboards of the time (Cameron Highlanders, and Royal Winnipeg Rifles are the only two that I remember for certain)...... 7. Billy Bishop himself appears in the film, giving a speech before a passing-out parade of new flyers).

Corvette K-225 (Haven't seen this one in over 20 years, but it's another war-time film about Canada. Can't remember if it's any good or not, just thought I'd mention it).

The Caine Mutiny

U-571 (I nominate this one, only because it made Jon Bon Jovi finally get a real man's haircut. Otherwise, the movie is totally forgettable)

and.........

any gunfight in The Trailer Park Boys

My contribution to the worst war films:

Joyeux Noel (about the Christmas armistice of 1914. I had high hopes, but I want my money back on this one)
Apocalypse Now (I know I'll be branded a heretic, but I hated, hated, HATED this movie)
Pearl Harbor ('nuff said)
The Patriot (tiresome, tiresome bilge from Mel "Gibbon").


----------



## Signalman150

Uptheglens---

Actually, the character of Tiny Murphy in Captains of the Clouds was the "Skipper's" father, Alan Hale Sr.  The two of them look so much alike it is difficult to tell them apart.  Hale Senior died in 1950, but was one of the great character actors of his time, and vy popular in the 30s and 40s.  According to IMDB, he was also a close bud of Errol Flynn.


----------



## uptheglens

Signalman150 said:
			
		

> Uptheglens---
> 
> Actually, the character of Tiny Murphy in Captains of the Clouds was the "Skipper's" father, Alan Hale Sr.  The two of them look so much alike it is difficult to tell them apart.  Hale Senior died in 1950, but was one of the great character actors of his time, and vy popular in the 30s and 40s.  According to IMDB, he was also a close bud of Errol Flynn.



I'll be! Thanks for that, signalman! I would have bet money and lost that it actually was the Skipper.


----------



## Blackadder1916

I have to include this only because it played a few times at the base theatre (Astra? Terra?) in Borden while I was on 3's in the 70's:

Ilse She Wolf of the SS   (they were in uniform, well... part of the time)


----------



## Flip

My faves,

1. Battle of Britain- first war movie
2. Bridge on the River Kwai - love how the Colonel took over
3. We were soldiers.- Vietnam should have finished so well.
4. Bar 21 - A new Fave


----------



## The Rifleman

*Best:*

The Light Horsemen - the true story of the Australian Light Horse charge at Beersheba in 1917

Cross of Iron - classic Russian Front

The Way Ahead - originally a tBritish Army raining film that made it to the big screen. Starred Lt Col David Niven, Private Peter Ustinov and directed my Carol Reed (Oscar winner for Oliver!)

A bridge Too Far - superbly detailed account of the Arnhem op

Battle of Britain - classic backs against the wall stiff upper lip win against the odds

Master & Commander - brilliant & accurate account of Napoleonic sea warfare

In Which We Serve - the "story of a ship" told in flashback by the survivors after going down in the Meds

Too Late the Hero - cocky Michael Caine (ex Royal Fusiler Korea vet) in a WW2 jungle search & destry mission (complete with obligitory Yank actor for international appeal!)


----------



## cameron

Cockleshell heroes about the Royal Marines Special Boat Squadron and Hunt for the Bizmarck(1st and2nd respectively) are two of the few movies I never get tired of watching (I have a thing for old black and white pics).  3rd place was a movie starring Frank Sinatra, about this train carrying Allied POW's, one of you guys help me out please, I can't remember the name.  4th place the Tuskegee Airmen.  After that Force 10 From Navarone then Guns of Navarone.  7th place Glory, starring Denzel Washington.  8th place Blackhawk Down.  One I haven't seen yet but would certainly like, to based on what i've heard, is Tears of the Sun.


----------



## dangerboy

cameron said:
			
		

> 3rd place was a movie starring Frank Sinatra, about this train carrying Allied POW's, one of you guys help me out please, I can't remember the name.



I believe the movie is called "Von Ryan's Express.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059885/


----------



## stealthylizard

Apocalypse Now (I know I'll be branded a heretic, but I hated, hated, HATED this movie)
 Whew, thought I was the only one.  I have watched the original and the redux, and didn't care for either.  I couldn't stand Saving Private Ryan either.  I think it is because of the basis of the movie, going out to find Pte. Ryan so he can go home.

Fave War Movies:

parts of the Rock (Nicholas Cage, Sean Connery) - great speech by Gen X Hummel about forgotten soldiers
parts of Courage Under Fire (Denzel Washington, Meg Ryan)
Apocalypto (newest Mel Gibson movie about the Incas/mayans)
FMJ of course
Men Of Honour (Cuba Gooding Jr)
Hunt For Red October

I know there are a few others.... but can't think of them right now

There is supposed to be a possible Disney movie based off of one Cordell Cross' books about cadet life in Vernon during the 50's being considered.  He was supposed to write one more book - "Rubber Gear Next Year", but hasn't been done unfortunately.


----------



## MarkOttawa

cameron: "Von Ryan's Express":
http://imdb.com/title/tt0059885/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## a_majoor

One I havn't seen mentioned:

The Odd Angry Shot (Australian SF in Viet Nam). Favorite line:

Harry: I said 'get fucked', you great beer-sodden bag of shit!
Sergeant-Major: Right, you're all on a charge.
Harry: Well, you'd better make it murder, because I'm gonna *knock your block off.*


----------



## krustyrl

There was a good Naval flick (USN) with Richard Thomas (John-Boy Walton) and Stacy Keach about their ship being torpedoed and sinking and deals with the tribulations of sea survival . One character loses his mind and is so thirsty he claims if you dive deep, the water is potable and proceeds to jump into shark infested waters. There is a BOI at the end to see if the Cap'n is guilty of disobeying orders etc.

The name of the movie escapes me , does anyone remember this one.!??


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Looked through what everyone else had done and here is all that I can remember:
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
A Bridge Too Far
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
We Were Soldiers
Black Hawk Down
Clear and Present Danger
A Thin Red Line
Zulu
The Devil‘s Brigade
Apocalypse Now
Das Boot
The Bridge on the River Kwai (Never seen the whole thing in one shot though)
Top Gun (I know laugh at me, but I liked it)
Flags of Our Fathers (I don’t think this was mentioned yet, really good, watch it)
MacArthur (Another one I don’t think I seen mentioned but I guess it is more of a personal favourite)
Dirty Dozen
The Tuskegee Airmen
Tora Tora Tora
The Battle of Britain
Jarhead
Kelly’s Hero
Memphis Belle


One’s I want to see:
Patton
Platoon
Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## niner domestic

The Richard Thomas film was a 1991 movie made for TV called: Mission of the Shark: The Saga of the U.S.S. Indianapolis


----------



## krustyrl

Bingo....we have a winner.!

Thanks for the info. Did you like that movie.?


----------



## niner domestic

If you want a great reference book for war films (up to about 1973) pick up a copy of, A Pictorial History of War Films by Clyde Jeavons   ISBN number 0-8-65-0426-9

The B&W pics in the book are stunning.  

Cameron, I believe the title of the 1960 Lewis Gilbert film is, "Sink the Bismarck!" not "Hunt the Bismarck".


----------



## Shec

krustyrl said:
			
		

> There was a good Naval flick (USN) with Richard Thomas (John-Boy Walton) and Stacy Keach about their ship being torpedoed and sinking and deals with the tribulations of sea survival . One character loses his mind and is so thirsty he claims if you dive deep, the water is potable and proceeds to jump into shark infested waters. There is a BOI at the end to see if the Cap'n is guilty of disobeying orders etc.
> 
> The name of the movie escapes me , does anyone remember this one.!??



Mission of the Shark.   it's based on the true story of the cruiser USS Indianapolis which the Japanese sunk after it had delivered the first A-bomb to the US airbase on Saipan and whose survivors endured a series of shark attacks while they awaited rescue, a rescue which was delayed because the ship was on a secret mission.


----------



## cameron

Thanks dangerboy and MarkOttawa, yes Von Ryan's Express was the name of the movie, cheers.


----------



## a_majoor

A bit more obscure, but now available through outlets like Amazon or Netflixx are the films of Sergi Eisenstein http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001178/

Although mostly Soviet propaganda, Eisenstien was a very talented film maker, and "Alexander Nevsky" is one of the really great war movies of the 20th century.

The other best known films are "Battleship Potempkin" and "Ten Days that shook the World".


----------



## midget-boyd91

Movies that I like ore mostly strictly based on a certain event, so, here goes:
In no particular order:
*We were soldiers
Zulu
Blackhawk Down
Men of Honour (I think thats the name. It's the one with Cuba Gooding Jr as the naval diver)
Sink the Bismark
Dam Busters
Kelly's Heroes----> Ok, I know it was pretty much a fiction. But Donald Sutherland was great  ''woof woof woof." *


----------



## Weinie

I haven't read all the posts in here, but one movie that seems to be missing from a lot of lists is Memphis Belle. I have seen this movie at least 10 times, and I think it is great.


----------



## freeze_time311

Platoon. By far one of the most descriptive war movies of all time.(for that particular war)

Catch 22 is also one of my favorite military books.


----------



## Emenince Grise

For Cold Warriors, the 1955 Jimmy Stewart movie, "Strategic Air Command" is a classic. The in-flight B-36 sequences are awesome.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Definately the recently made (as in, made last week!), "Battle Of Long Tan", starring yours truly as Cpl Gross' driver and faceless infantry man on a couple of occasions! I'm really looking forward to seeing it and i'm sure a few of you out there will be interested as well. When i can get it i'll try to post a link up on here.


----------



## Soldiers-wear.dk

my favorites war movies is:

Band of Brothers
Stalingrad
Der Untergang
Bravo Two Zero


----------



## Emenince Grise

Hale said:
			
		

> Definately the recently made (as in, made last week!), "Battle Of Long Tan", starring yours truly as Cpl Gross' driver and faceless infantry man on a couple of occasions! I'm really looking forward to seeing it and i'm sure a few of you out there will be interested as well. When i can get it i'll try to post a link up on here.



Wikipedia entry:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Long_Tan


----------



## Blackadder1916

Hale said:
			
		

> ..."Battle Of Long Tan", starring yours truly as Cpl Gross' driver and faceless infantry man on a couple of occasions! ... When i can get it i'll try to post a link up on here.



IMDB entry

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0441881/


----------



## cameron

I watched the Shooter starring Mark Walhberg two weeks ago on DVD.  It's quite good.


----------



## CougarKing

I was wondering if anyone remembers an old 1980s movie- which is also another Spielberg work I'm surprised to find out- called "Empire of the Sun"? 

I find the young, British, main character's admiration- played by a young Christian Bale-for the Japanese Imperial Military's traditions curious and understandable, but it's also a good look into the life of Western Expats who were became civilians or POWs in Japanese-occupied China during World War II.

And interesting battle scenes too- including that climactic air raid by USAAF Mustangs on the IJN airfield at Suchow.


----------



## Yrys

I've watch parts of "We Were Soldiers" . I'm glad that the annoucement to the famil change since then
(taxi driver handing a telegram to the wife) .


----------



## 3rd Herd

It seems a couple of our ships have a curious movie acting carear.

Movie Review
By: Rob MacIlreith
http://acam.ednet.ns.ca/newslet/sept2002/sept2002.pdf
page 18

"K-19 is a little out of the regular scope of movie review that I normally do.........................

The story, while significantly altered historically, is very good. K-19 was tense, gripping and a movie that I would highly recommend. The port of Halifax has a cameo at the beginning of the movie as the dockyard scenes were shot here. Additionally HMCS Ojibwa and HMCS Terra Nova also had cameos as a Russian sub and American destroyer respectively. These 3 make the movie worth seeing alone......."


----------



## timma

A critique of Band of Brothers : www.101airborneww2.com/bandofbrothers3.html


----------



## Blue Trapper

1. Full Metal Jacket
2. Band Of Brothers
3. Enemy At The Gates


----------



## 18-and-ready

Enemy at the gate for sure


----------



## R.O.S

Some good old ones:
 - Memphis Belle
 - A Bridge too far
 - The Great Escape


----------



## Brockvegas

There was on on TV last Sunday about the time leading up to and a little after the seperartion of Isreal and Palestine. I believe Marlon Brando was in it, it was pretty good.


----------



## PMedMoe

When Trumpets Fade
A Midnight Clear
Band of Brothers (of course!)


----------



## RCR Grunt

Blackhawk Down
Band of Brothers
Tears of the Sun
and of course ..... FULL METAL JACKET!


----------



## a_majoor

Resaw "Glory" and it is just as good as ever on repeat viewings. The ensemble cast and the way the story focused on the people rather than the "special effects" of the battle scenes makes this a much truer to life story than many other (indeed most) war movies ever made.


----------



## vonGarvin

I agree.  Glory is an outstanding movie.  Matthew Broderick really surprised me with his performance in that movie.


----------



## BernDawg

I whole-heartedly concur.  I've been keeping an eye out for it but it's not one of the ones you find in the $6 bin.


----------



## Trooper Hale

I just watched "We dive at Dawn". Its an absolute classic and i loved it. Especially the tattooing the wrong girls name tangent that went on. I almost felt like joining the navy... Then i remembered that all the Navy offer is Rum, Sodomy & the lash. 

And i dont like the lash. ;D


----------



## karl28

BernDawg  

IF you want glory Sam the record man usually has it  but not for 6 dollars usually runs about 20 if I remember correctly .


----------



## vonGarvin

Not sure if it would classify as one of my faves yet, but 9th Company was a good flick.  
http://imdb.com/title/tt0417397/


----------



## Mike Baker

Enemy at the Gates is also a great one. It was on a few nights ago, and I had to miss the ball game to watch it


----------



## karl28

Some older War movies that I have enjoyed watching and own is Das Boot , The Great Escape (with Steve McQueen) ,  and All Quiet on the western front the original black and white version .


----------



## Shec

Anybody remember "The Boys in Company C" notable in that it was Lee Ermey's cinema debut in which he played, you guessed it, a Marine DI.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0077270/

And "The Great Santini" in which Marine Lt. Col, Robert Duvall ran his family and home  as if  they were regimental depot.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0079239/

Both movie came out in the late '70's which IMHO seems to be a pretty barren era with slim pickings for  "favorite" war movie candidates - post Vietnam angst.


----------



## guns_and_roses

Braveheart
Blackhawk down
Saving private ryan
Platoon
We were soldiers
Enemy at the gates
Band of Brothers
American soldiers
Behind enemy lines
Pearl Harbour
Troy
300
King Arthur
Battle of the Bulge
Jarhead
Full metal jacket
Im sure theres more...


----------



## Smity199

What are some of your favourite movies that involve the military, or for those of you with experience which ones are more or less accurate? a couple of my favourites are: A few good men, Three Kings and Black Hawk Down


----------



## Merven

Has anyone seen the movie Tunnel rats, And if you have, what you thought about it?
Thanks


----------



## mariomike

Merven said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the movie Tunnel rats, And if you have, what you thought about it?
> Thanks



No, I have not. There's something about Australian "Tunnel Rats" in Vietnam here:
http://www.diggerhistory.info/pages-conflicts-periods/vietnam/tunnel-rats.htm


----------



## Engineer79

"Iwo Jima" was very good!


----------



## PMedMoe

Which "Iwo Jima"?

Letters from Iwo Jima

Sands of Iwo Jima

To the Shores of Iwo Jima

 ???


----------



## BernDawg

Letters from Iwo Jima was very moving and an excellent companion piece to Flags of our Fathers.  I enjoyed Iwo more than Flags, I guess because it was grittier and more relatable to me.


----------



## mariomike

"Sands of Iwo Jima", in glorious black and white.
"SADDLE UP!"


----------



## SARgirl

Does anyone here remember a movie called, "Father Goose"?

You can watch the entire movie online, here is the first part and then other parts are listed on the same page.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKHS8b0sC2I&feature=PlayList&p=ACE97905E24CEAFE&index=0

The movie stars, "Carry Grant", and takes place during WW11.  It's a 1964 comedy, very funny movie, worth watching for those who are interested in a WW11 comedy.

Not sure if this movie qualifies for this particular thread?


----------



## BernDawg

That one is a family favorite.


----------



## SARgirl

BernDawg said:
			
		

> That one is a family favorite.



It's tough to find on DVD.  I could only find one DVD copy, online, in the U.S; I ordered it for a gift, but I still haven't been able to find any additional copies on Canadian soil for myself.  I found some other copies in the U.S. (on line), but they wouldn't ship to Canada (grrr).  Oh well... I'll probably come across a copy when I least expect it.


----------



## mariomike

I don't really remember "Father Goose". However, one I did enjoy was "Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison." It was the story of a nun and a US Marine stranded on a Japanese held island in WW2. It was a good combination of romance and action. It was done in very good taste and fun to watch.


----------



## SARgirl

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison." It was the story of a nun and a US Marine stranded on a Japanese held island in WW2. It was a good combination of romance and action. It was done in very good taste and fun to watch.



*Question:* is the romantic relationship formed between the nun and another character in the movie?  

Just curious.


----------



## mariomike

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> Question: is the romantic relationship formed between the nun and another character in the movie?
> Just curious.



No. Bob Mitchum did get into some Sake one night however. He said how frustrated he was to be stuck on an island with her like Adam and Eve. She got scared, ran into the rain and got sick. He found her, and brought her back to their cave. Then he stole some blankets for her from the Japanese. I think he killed a few of them with his Ka-Bar in the process. 
As he said, "You've got your cross. I've got my globe and anchor."


----------



## SARgirl

mariomike said:
			
		

> No. Bob Mitchum did get into some Sake one night however. He said how frustrated he was to be stuck on an island with her like Adam and Eve. She got scared, ran into the rain and got sick. He found her, and brought her back to their cave. Then he stole some blankets for her from the Japanese. I think he killed a few of them with his Ka-Bar in the process.
> As he said, "You've got your cross. I've got my globe and anchor."



Sounds interesting; I'll see what I can do to find a copy.  

I'm so glad the movie doesn't have the nun character breaking her chastity vows; that would be terrible.  

Thank you for the information.


----------



## mariomike

It's a beautiful movie. I saw on black and white TV years ago. I want to get the DVD.
It's not about love, it's about friendship. The nun had not yet taken her final vows. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVsxx2TlKrc

I would have to say my favorite was "The Last Detail". A lot of it was filmed in my hometown.
I read the book, but the movie was superior:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUfuN2DNJ0
"I'm just trying to show the kid a good time."


----------



## Engineer79

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Which "Iwo Jima"?
> 
> Letters from Iwo Jima
> 
> Sands of Iwo Jima
> 
> To the Shores of Iwo Jima
> 
> ???


Ah to be honest, I didn't even know there were that many Iwo Jima movies. But, I was talking about "Letters from Iwo Jima" - very moving!


----------



## SARgirl

mariomike said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful movie. I saw on black and white TV years ago. I want to get the DVD.
> It's not about love, it's about friendship. The nun had not yet taken her final vows.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVsxx2TlKrc


I found this movie to rent online through iTunes.  I just finished watching it.  You are right, it is a "beautiful movie", I really liked it a lot.  This will be another movie to add to my list of DVD's to get.  A very good movie.

I'm confused about something.  When the Japanese first landed on the island, why were they shooting at nothing just for the sake of shooting... that doesn't make sense to me?  Are they not suppose to have something or someone to shoot at or did they just assume there might be someone to shoot at and so started shooting at nothing in case there was something?  

I like the part where the Marine makes a hand made comb for the nun using his knife skills; he even put a flower he picked for her by the comb... very thoughtful, loving and romantic.  To date, I have only seen such things take place in the movies.  Not sure if some guys in real life really do use their skills to make hand made gifts for their girl or not, but its nice to think that at least some men do such things. 



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I would have to say my favorite was "The Last Detail". A lot of it was filmed in my hometown.
> I read the book, but the movie was superior:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUfuN2DNJ0
> "I'm just trying to show the kid a good time."


The preview for this movie didn't sell it for me; just seems like a bunch of sailors running a muck to me, but maybe the movie is better than the trailer is making it come across.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

*spec fire*


----------



## Shec

I tend to agree with mariomike about both The Last Detail ("I am the motherf****ng shore patrol, motherf***er! I am the motherf***ing shore patrol! Give this man a beer") and Heaven Knows Mr. Allison.  Which brings to mind servicemen and Clerics in:

Sand Pebbles:   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060934/

and while on the Asiatic theme:
55 Days at Peking:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056800/

EDIT to add one more that ties the themes of Servicemen, Clergy, and Asia:

Battle Hymn:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050171/


----------



## tango22a

633 Squadron
A Bridge Too Far
Battle of Britain
Zulu
The Hill
Passchendaele
The Desert Rats

Guess I kinda like Brit war films.

tango22a


----------



## SARgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> *spec fire*


Thank you.  This is an area in which I'm not very well versed.  I appreciate the information.  Since you provided an answer, I did a little of my own research- very interesting and neat subject.  This is one the morsels of information I found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reconnaissance_by_fire .  Again, thank you for the assistance.


----------



## vonGarvin

tango22a said:
			
		

> Guess I kinda like Brit war films.


Have you ever seen Threads?


----------



## tango22a

Midnight Rambler:

Sorry, but I have not seen "Threads"

tango22a


----------



## MPwannabe

What are some of your favorite Armed Forces movies? It doesn't have to be super realistic, but not as crazy as Starship Troopers. 
I just saw The Hurt Locker the other day, I thought it was pretty baddass. Saving Private Ryan, Black Hawk Down, and Full Metal Jacket all kicked ass in my opinion.


----------



## mariomike

Topic: Favourite War Movies:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/28627/post-36722.html#msg36722

( 32 pages )


----------



## MPwannabe

Ah, sorry! I should've known. I don't know how to delete or lock this thread, or even if I can.


----------



## PMedMoe

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry! I should've known. I don't know how to delete or lock this thread, or even if I can.



I'm sure a Mod will merge the two.   :nod:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm sure a Mod will merge the two.   :nod:



I'm in the room ya know.


----------



## PMedMoe

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm in the room ya know.



Yeah, I know.  I checked the "Contact Staff" before I posted!


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm sure a Mod will merge the two.


.....and maybe start docking MilPoints from people starting threads......just to boost the numbers to feed their _Afghan Ops_ addiction.



You felt that clutch of fear, didn't you? 
That cold turkey dread of losing your game. Ah, the metalic bile taste of addiction withdrawal    ;D


----------



## MARS

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You felt that clutch of fear, didn't you?
> That cold turkey dread of losing your game. Ah, the metalic bile taste of addiction withdrawal    ;D


 ;D


----------



## Antoine

> Not sure if it would classify as one of my faves yet, but 9th Company was a good flick.
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0417397/



Just watched it, worth it.


----------



## Danjanou

Antoine said:
			
		

> Just watched it, worth it.



Agreed really worth it. Wish I'd kept up with my Russian Language skils in the 1980's as they dubbing was atrocious on the DVD I watched though.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe

I wanted to like 9th Company but thought it was horrible. To be fair though I think I just couldn't get past the catastrophic dubbing. It was the same voice for every character practically. It was like someone making fun of the dubbing on a Kung Fu movie from the '70's.

Maybe if I watched it in Russian it would have been better, even though I don't speak Russian.


----------



## Danjanou

Hey they had a different voice for Snow White. 8)

I probably should have checked the DVD options to see if I could have watche it in Russian with sub titles.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

I watched "Waterloo" last night on an aging VHS player. Some of the battle scenes are amazing, with thousands of extras and wide panoramic  camera shots. Think I'll be buying it on DVD soon.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066549/


----------



## Antoine

> I probably should have checked the DVD options to see if I could have watched it in Russian with subtitles.



The DVD I have rented yesterday had English subtitles. Indeed the dubbing wasn't good.

The movie was a good recall for civilian like me how combat is a serious and painful matter. It always amazed me how courageous are our soldier.

To all


----------



## The Bread Guy

Spent part of this week watching the Soviet production of War & Peace (1967) - pretty extravagantly staffed and shot battle scenes there - no CGI to multiply the number of people there, just LOADS o' people and horses.


----------



## Journeyman

I saw an interesting movie this week called Max Manus; a true story about a Norwegian resistance fighter at the centre of the Oslo Group in WW2.

While it's not likely to win any Oscars, and it is in Norwegian with English sub-titles, it's well done and shows a part of the war we don't often see/think about.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Max Manus was a great movie and worth the watch.  

Also, Beneath Hill 60 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1418646/, an Australian production and a true story set in WW1.  What Passendale should have been like instead of an almost Canadian Pearl Harbour.   

Another film that I recommend is The Countereiters http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0813547/, another true story this time from WW2.


----------



## Danjanou

JM  I saw Max Manus a couple of months ago and agree very well done. I'd be interested in picking up his bio,  
as his pre WW2 career seemed just as interesting.


----------



## Journeyman

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ...his pre WW2 career seemed just as interesting.


Absolutely. The Russo-Finnish War should provide for some interesting discussion amongst CF pers (ie - small army in cold terrain).


----------



## Danjanou

I was thinking more of his brothel hopping exploits in Habana, but hey to each his own.  8)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Manus


----------



## CombatDoc

I also saw Max Manus this week, and thought that it was very well done.  The story of the German occupation of Norway is one that has not received a lot of attention in the English language cinema.

Another excellent movie is called North Face (Nordwand), set in the pre-war period of 1936 and based on a true story.  It concerns a Nazi party desire to climb the north face of the Eiger in order to boost national pride by being the first country to climb it.  The story follows two German friends who quit the Mountain Brigade in order to go climbing, and their rivalry with a pair of Austrian climbers also vying to be the first to summit.  Phenomenal camerawork,  very suspenseful story.

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/movies/reviews/article_1529654.php/North-Face-Nordwand-Movie-Review


----------



## vonGarvin

Is "Triumph des Willens" considered a "war movie"  >


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I saw an interesting movie this week called Max Manus; a true story about a Norwegian resistance fighter at the centre of the Oslo Group in WW2.
> 
> While it's not likely to win any Oscars, and it is in Norwegian with English sub-titles, it's well done and shows a part of the war we don't often see/think about.



I haven't seen the movie, but it seems to be part of a trend to show various resistance groups that fought against the Nazi's. So far, I've seen one about the Danish resistance ( Flame and Citron) and another about a French resistance group that was made up mostly of foreigners (The Army of Crime ). Interesting, in the Army of Crime the guys who track them down are French police and not the Gestapo. 

There's been a couple of other films, but I'm unsure of their historical accuracy or fact they may be entirely fiction.


----------



## Journeyman

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> ......a trend to show various resistance groups that fought against the Nazi's.


We'll always have Paris....er, there's always Casablanca


----------



## The Bread Guy

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the movie, but it seems to be part of a trend to show various resistance groups that fought against the Nazi's.


Another good one along these lines (although not recent - but more recent than Casablanca) is Soldier of Orange, a Paul Verhoeven (of Starship Troopers, RoboCop and Basic Instinct fame) flick showing the Dutch resistance in a wide range of greys - generally, but not _all_ good guys.  VERY good flick, but not for the weak of stomach in some scenes.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I saw an interesting movie this week called Max Manus; a true story about a Norwegian resistance fighter at the centre of the Oslo Group in WW2.
> 
> While it's not likely to win any Oscars, and it is in Norwegian with English sub-titles, it's well done and shows a part of the war we don't often see/think about.


Thanks for the tip. I bought it as a Christmas gift for my father, who spent 6 years in Norway at Kolsas in the late 70s. He's afflicted with a passion for all things Norwegian, and after watching the King's Guard perform at a Tattoo in Gibraltar, I can't say I blame him.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Another film from New Zealand that has not been mentioned is utu, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086497/.  It can be hard to find, in DVD it's Region 4 as a rule.  But it can be found as a torrent download for those who do these.  Worth the watch.


----------



## Ritchie55clayton

Life is beautiful is a good war movie, a must watch for movie and specially war movie lovers. The struggle of a father to protect his child is really touching.


----------



## dimsum

I'm surprised HBO's Taking Chance hasn't been mentioned.  One of the best "war movies" I've seen, even though it has almost no action in it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1019454/

The journal entry that was the basis of the movie is here:  

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/04/12/sunday/main2677251.shtml


----------



## George Wallace

Ritchie55clayton 

We do not appreciate SPAMMERS on this site.  If you want to advertise, please contact the site owner.



George
army.ca Staff


----------



## Delaney1986

I agree about Passchendaele..what a disappointment. I might be a woman but the whole love story thing was just lame. There are times when the connection to home and loved ones are important like in We Were Soldiers, but sometimes they just blatantly stick it in there to attract a wider audience and it can take away from what the movie is supposed to be about.

I haven't seen Generation Kill on here, not that that means it's not here, just haven't seen it. Band of Brothers is by far my favorite though.

FMJ(the first half), Platoon, Tigerland, Flags of our Fathers, SPR - all from my War Through Film class, it was awesome.

Rambo? Ha, I actually hate these movies but my husband mentioned it. Hunt for Red October, U-571. 

There are some great ones on here I haven't seen, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mariomike

I enjoyed "From Here to Eternity" the other night. Won many awards. Lots of fine actors were in it. 

Sergeant: "Maybe back in the days of the pioneers a man could go his own way, but today you got to play ball."

Woman: "Sit down and - and get comfortable. I'll make you a martini and see what's to cook for dinner."
Soldier: "Hey, this is like being married, ain't it?"
Woman: "It's better."

Sergeant jailer: "Tough monkey. Guys like you end up in the stockade sooner or later. Some day you'll walk in; I'll be waiting. I'll show you a couple of things."


----------



## JBrock

Watched 'The Pacific' again last night, awesome series. If I had to choose between Band of Brothers and this one though...I think I would go with BoB. But for those who haven't watched it yet I highly recommend it!


----------



## REDinstaller

A Bridge Too Far.


----------



## a_majoor

While not exactly a "War Movie"; Barry Lyndon has some superb battle scenes and an informed view of a soldier's life during the period of the Seven years war. Of course, it is a Stanley Kubrick film, which just adds to its luster.

"Gates of Fire" by Steven Pressfield is a fantastic book which was slated to become a movie, they got in a race with "300" and lost (adapting a comic and filming in 100% Green Screen is far faster than a conventional production). Hoping someone will make it some day...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Yes, Gates would have made a fantastic movie.  Better than that POS "300".  Maybe they might make up for it and do the Afghan Campaign instead.


----------



## Smirnoff123

It's a pretty unrealistic movie, but i love 'Shooter'.


----------



## OldSolduer

Tango18A said:
			
		

> A Bridge Too Far.



Agreed.


----------



## krustyrl

I still am partial to "All Quiet on the Western Front" black and white version.


----------



## vonGarvin

krustyrl said:
			
		

> I still am partial to "All Quiet on the Western Front" black and white version.


As am I, though the one with "John Boy Walton" was pretty good, too.


----------



## Kat Stevens

A Bridge Too Far is way up on my list, as is The Longest Day (Corneleus Ryan can tell a helluva story), but I've got to go with The Great Escape as number 1.


----------



## Blackadder1916

It was on TV recently and while it may not be a traditional war movie - no battle scenes, no enemy (unless you count "Staff Williams") - The Hill has one of my favourite portrayals of an RSM.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Technoviking said:
			
		

> As am I, though the one with "John Boy Walton" was pretty good, too.



Yes, that one surprised me in how good it was, once you got beyond still thinking of him as "John Boy".  In some ways it was better from the point of better cameras, colour and modern technology etc.  But the original, has class all of it's own.


----------



## krustyrl

Another half decent movie (IMO) although not an action packed, shoot'em up,bombs bursting in air type of movie but more than a true story of survival at sea after being torpedoed.
Film features veteran actors Stacey Keach, Richard Thomas and a young David Caruso.
I will say I enjoyed the movie and how /what survivors battled during the incident.


"Mission of the Shark: The Saga of the U.S.S. Indianapolis (29-Sep-1991) "


----------



## Rifleman62

*Paratrooper (1953)*

Also titled The Red Beret

Allan Ladd plays"Canada' a former US Army pilot who was responsible for the death of a friend. Later in the movie his past is disclosed ( a crewman recognizes him) when USAAF C-47's transport the British Paras.

Soapy scenes. To me, an authentic reproduction of early WWII British Para training, operations and equipment. Harry Andrews is very good as the RSM as he payed in The Hill in 1965.

I have been waiting for this movie so I can PVR it. 

TCM FULL SYNOPSIS

In an English military training camp in mid-1940, Canadian Steve "Canada" McKendrick begins the grueling regime of training as a parachutist under his new commanding officer, Major Snow. The night before the men's first group jump from a balloon, several men nervously study their training manual and learn that a "Roman candle" is the term used to describe a parachute that fails to open. Canada piques the men's interest by admitting to having witnessed a Roman candle. The following morning a superstitious Canada exchanges his chute with packer Penny Gardner and makes the first jump successfully. Canada then asks Penny for a date, but when she overhears him threaten drill instructor Sgt. Breton, she refuses. The next day the men leave on their first airborne flight, and when none volunteer to be the first one off, Breton cheerfully jumps, only to "Roman candle" as the men watch, horrified. The trainee in command quickly recovers and forces the men to make their jumps. That night, several men toast Breton, but when Corp. Dawes mocks America's Lend-Lease program, Canada instigates a brawl, while Penny watches, dismayed. When brought before Snow, both Dawes and Canada admit to beginning the row and escape punishment. Curious about Canada's barely concealed rage, Snow orders a private investigation into his past. The men continue their training and after several weeks earn their wings. Shortly afterward, Snow hand-picks a group, including Canada, for Operation Pegasus, whose objective is a vital radar site inside Germany. Before take-off, Canada gets his chute from Penny, but is indifferent when she reads him the "Packer's Prayer," a verse reflecting the packer's unique involvement with each operation. On board, Canada finds a small handkerchief tucked into his chute. Upon landing, Dawes breaks both legs, but despite continual enemy fire, the mission is successful and the men are picked up safely by a naval cruiser. Canada visits Dawes at the base infirmary and discovers that both of his legs have been amputated. Canada waves Penny away when she notices his concern and angrily tries to return the handkerchief, which she explains is only a good luck custom. The men choose a red beret as their unit emblem, which becomes part of their uniforms. Snow summons Canada and offers him a commission, which Canada flatly refuses, insisting on remaining a private. Later, the base receives several Dakota airplanes from the U.S., flown by American pilots, one of whom claims to recognize Canada. Penny invites Canada to her parents's home in the country and prods him into revealing his past. He admits to having served as an officer in the U.S. Army as a test pilot. He remains guilt-ridden over the death of his best friend, whom Canada forced to jump from a damaged plane, then watched him "Roman candle." Penny reassures Canada that he did the right thing and encourages him to take the commission offered by Snow, but he again declines. Snow summons Canada and repeats his commission offer, acknowledging that he knows about Canada's past service. Canada turns down the offer and demands a transfer, which Snow denies. Believing Penny has informed Snow, Canada upbraids her, but when she maintains her innocence, they quarrel. With news of the Allied invasion of North Africa, the Red Beret unit is ordered to jump into Tunis to support the landing forces. On the morning of the mission, Canada, still angry, initially rejects Penny's chute, but when he is refused another from the other packer, grudgingly accepts it. Before boarding his craft he finds another handkerchief tucked in the chute and waves a pleased acknowledgment to Penny. The men, now calm and relaxed about jumping, make a successful landing, despite heavy enemy attacks. In the desert, the outfit evades a German tank division and fights its way through a road block only to find themselves in a minefield. Both Snow and the sergeant major are wounded. As a German officer makes a surrender demand, Canada discovers they are carrying a bazooka and ammunition and suggests to Snow that a safe path might be blown through the minefield. Snow orders Canada to take command and lead the men to safety and after some hesitation, Canada proceeds. The segeant major dies before the evacuation is completed, but the unit meets up with the invasion force as planned. Snow presents Canada with the transfer he had requested earlier, but Canada refuses and instead asks for another chance at the officer commission.


----------



## helpup

Thucydides said:
			
		

> "Gates of Fire" by Steven Pressfield is a fantastic book which was slated to become a movie, they got in a race with "300" and lost (adapting a comic and filming in 100% Green Screen is far faster than a conventional production). Hoping someone will make it some day...



Gates of Fire is a awesome book and if I remember correctly required reading for parts of the U.S military.  

I hope they do it justice. 

favourite movie for me, Saving Pte Ryan is up there but I cant say I just have one favourite


----------



## Bass ackwards

There are far too many really good movies to be able to name one favourite.

I was recently pleased to be able to get a DVD copy of an obscure, early '80's, made-for-TV movie called _WWIII_.
It stars David Soul, Rock Hudson, Brian Keith. It's about Russian paratroopers landing in Alaska with the intent of disrupting the pipeline. They accidentally run into an Alaska National Guard unit on exercizes.
I enjoyed it way back in the day and had been looking for a copy of it for some time. 

Another good, semi-obscure, cold-war movie was _The Fourth War_ with Roy Scheider and Jurgen Prochnow. 
(Filmed in Canmore, AB no less!)


----------



## BernDawg

I remember WW3 on TV and the "Buzz-saw defence" scene. Kind of an interesting flick. Later I was reminded of it when I read Slater's books in the WW3 series. Very similar plot lines if I recall correctly.


----------



## Chilme

After reading this, I realized I have some movie watching to do.

Big fan of The Green Berets with John Wayne.


----------



## vonGarvin

A cold war movie that was not only good, but very scary was Threads.   It came out in 1984, a very scary time indeed (in retrospect for me, anyway).


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It was on TV recently and while it may not be a traditional war movie - no battle scenes, no enemy (unless you count "Staff Williams") - The Hill has one of my favourite portrayals of an RSM.



An awesome movie! I watched this the night before I went back to Gagetown for another summer of training. Made me drink a little more on the train ride!


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I remember the Hill from years ago, a great movie. My wife and I watched "blackhawk down" and she really enjoyed it. She grew up on the show "Combat" and enjoyed how the movie portrayed the interactions of the charactors. Mind you she was a little miffed when I explained how the Malaysian got stiffed a bit near the end.


----------



## GR66

One of my personal favourites is "Breaker Morant" an excellent, fact-based Aussie movie about the Court Martial of Harry "Breaker" Morant duing the 2nd Boer War for the summary exectution of Boer prisoners and a German missionary.  Not your typical shoot-em up movie but extremely well written and acted in my opinion.


----------



## a_majoor

Stanley Kubrick actually directed quite a few war movies, and films with war as a theme in the background (out of a total output of 13 movies made during his lifetime. If he had ever made "Napoleon" that would have been 5/14)


Paths of Glory (the Sparticus Revolt)
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (war comedy)
Barry Lyndon (set during the Seven Years War)
Full Metal Jacket (based on "The Short Timers" by Gustav Hasford, USMC during the Viet Nam war)


----------



## pitdroid

Blackhawk Down is probably my favourite war movie, I also really like Shake Hands With The Devil.


----------



## Chilme

pitdroid said:
			
		

> Blackhawk Down is probably my favourite war movie, I also really like Shake Hands With The Devil.



Both of those are spot on.  I forgot about Shake Hands With The Devil.


----------



## pitdroid

I forgot to mention Passchendaele, Valkyrie, Flags Of Our Fathers and Letters From Iwo Jima, those are pretty good movies to.


----------



## turtlerace79

This might be a bit out of the range of this discussion, but I loved Starship Troopers (although I'm not sure which war that was... ;D). I really liked how they portrayed the media and recruiting propaganda. In today's world of "Breaking News" all the time, it doesn't seem that improbably that a war could be played out on tv like it was during this movie. 

On a note more related to the spirit of this discussion, I love Band of Brothers as well as the China Beach series. I really enjoyed hating the character in BoB played by Ross from "Friends". 

I only liked the initial 20 minutes of Saving Private Ryan, and I don't understand how it gets so much praise. I was always confused that the opening scene takes place through the eyes of Tom Hanks, but at the end of the movie Matt Damon seems to be reflecting back in time of all these events. Matt Damon's "Private Ryan" wasn't even present until the movie was half-over, so how could he reflect back to the storming of the beach??? Maybe it's been too long since I have seen it, but I remember being disappointed as I left the theatre.


----------



## PMedMoe

turtlerace79 said:
			
		

> On a note more related to the spirit of this discussion, I love Band of Brothers as well as the China Beach series. I really enjoyed hating the character in BoB played by Ross from "Friends".



Capt Sobel.  Yes, I think that David Schwimmer did a great job.  Definitely not typecast, eh?


----------



## The Bread Guy

Some of my more recent fave views....

Waltz with Bashir:  An animated documentary on the Shatila/Sabra refugee camp massacres, using interviews from soldiers in/around the action - riveting atmosphere in animation, esp. the dream sequences.

Four Feathers (1939) vs Four Feathers (2002):  Although I generally don't like remakes, I have to say I enjoyed the feel of the newer version more than that of the old version.

The Wind that Shakes the Barley (2006):  Good story showing how the extremists-vs-moderates equation sorts itself out (or sometimes doesn't quite so well) in the Irish War of Independence.

Blessed by Fire (2005):  The Falklands, from the Argentinian perspective.  Don't know how much of the brutality of some Argentine officers shown is exaggerated, but interesting perspective.


----------



## ModlrMike

A short list of some of my favorites:

The Cruel Sea,
The Man Who Never Was,
All Quiet on the Western Front,
Paths of Glory.


----------



## BernDawg

turtlerace79 said:
			
		

> I only liked the initial 20 minutes of Saving Private Ryan, and I don't understand how it gets so much praise. I was always confused that the opening scene takes place through the eyes of Tom Hanks, but at the end of the movie Matt Damon seems to be reflecting back in time of all these events. Matt Damon's "Private Ryan" wasn't even present until the movie was half-over, so how could he reflect back to the storming of the beach??? Maybe it's been too long since I have seen it, but I remember being disappointed as I left the theatre.



Here's how I interpreted that movie.
He goes to the grave, obviously some sort of pilgrimage with his entire family, and finds the head stone. Then it hits him. He sees exactly what they went through. He telegraphs into their state of being at that moment, so to speak. He then goes through the entire ordeal from start to finish and it hits him, he's known all along but now it really hits him. these guys gave up absolutely everything, without a doubt or a second look back, to bring him home and he owes everything, everything to them and there's no way to pay that back, none.
I think it just may be the best movie ever made.


----------



## vonGarvin

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Here's how I interpreted that movie.
> .....
> I think it just may be the best movie ever made.



Here's how _I_ interpreted that movie:


Junk.


From a special effects point of view, it was awesome.  But for realism, plot, story, etc, it was utter junk.  Hell, right off the bat I wanted to punch the military advisor for how the German MGs were set up.....


But I digress.


----------



## a_majoor

SPR was "combat porn" in the sense that every time the story hit a slow spot the writers seemed to say "lets find another gruesome way to kill people".

And of course it perpetuates the myth that American troops faced Tiger tanks in the Normandy campaign, which is an immense tribute to German tank designers and troops considering only @18 operational Tigers were to the north facing Canadian and Polish troops...


----------



## BernDawg

Nobody said that SPR was a documentary. It's a feature film, a work of art and I take it as such.  :2c:


----------



## Old Sweat

Thucydides said:
			
		

> SPR was "combat porn" in the sense that every time the story hit a slow spot the writers seemed to say "lets find another gruesome way to kill people".
> 
> And of course it perpetuates the myth that American troops faced Tiger tanks in the Normandy campaign, which is an immense tribute to German tank designers and troops considering only @18 operational Tigers were to the north facing Canadian and Polish troops...


As I recall, SPR was in the first few days after the landing. The first Tigers, those of 101st SS Heavy Tank Battalion only arrived on about the 9th and were deployed as the 1 SS Panzer Corps Reserve behind 12 SS Panzer and Panzer Lehr divisions. Thuc is quite correct in that there only were about 18 Tigers available at this time, and most had serviceability issues. but, there's always a but, the Poles did not arrive until August.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Not to mention there was likely a limited selection of operating Vismods kicking around and they would use those over creating a new one if they could. Haven't seen a Vismod of a Panther or Pz IV kicking around and only a few running real ones.


----------



## mariomike

Thucydides said:
			
		

> SPR was "combat porn" in the sense that every time the story hit a slow spot the writers seemed to say "lets find another gruesome way to kill people".



I went to see SPR at the theater with my father. I probably would have appreciated its gruesome "reality" more if I was 25 years younger.


----------



## masterchief

Definitely Black Hawk Down,
  That was a great movie.


----------



## Bearpaw

I just viewed "The Trench"---a film about a small unit in the days leading up to the Battle of the Somme in WW1.  I recommend it to all.

Bearpaw


----------



## midget-boyd91

Kelly's Heroes..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cL-h3Pj1o

Woof Woof.. That's my dog immitation.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

'Das Boot'

One can almost smell the diesel and sweat...
+ engenders sympathy for the 'enemy'


----------



## Rifleman62

Watch it in German, even if you do not understand the language.


----------



## Romanmaz

Restrepo (2010)

- Great movie  :camo:


----------



## Tow Tripod

Best war movie ever is "STRIPES"!! Timeless classic that sometimes resembles the real army.Sometimes!!


----------



## Dirty Patricia

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> Best war movie ever is "STRIPES"!! Timeless classic that sometimes resembles the real army.Sometimes!!



I am pretty sure TOW TRIPOD was *in* Stripes!  :cheers:


----------



## Teflon

Dirty Patricia said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure TOW TRIPOD was *in* Stripes!  :cheers:



WOW! - Now I see it! I can't believe I have worked with a guy so long and never figured it out till you made the connection!


----------



## kawa11

Without naming too many cliches and getting flamed for it, I'll just throw in my  :2c: with "No Man's Land (2001)"

Not my favourite but still thought it was really good..


----------



## Pat in Halifax

I liked Tuskegee Airmen (Yeh, I know, it skipped over the P-38s, P39s and P-40s)

For those knifing SPR, U571, Pearl Harbor, Passchendaele and the like, there is something to keep in mind. What these movies achieve is something no teacher (and NO DISRESPECT to teachers whatsoever intended!) could. A 'youngster' watches one of these and almost immediately 'Googles' the topic/title to learn the "real" story. I (my opinion only) believe that is why we now see an influx of (young-er) people at Remembrance Day/BOA/D-Day Ceremonies across this great country each year...and you know what?-If that is what it takes to interest them then so be it.
I wont post it here but I wrote a review years ago for the movie Pearl Harbor when it came out in 2001. I actually called it a "Not a review" because what I did was take UNBELIEVABLE moments from the movie and provide the real life inspired parallel. This blatant falsification of history through the movies is not new, it is just more realistic nowadays.

BTW In Robert K Morgan's own book (The Man Who Flew the Memphis Belle: Memoir of a WWII Bomber Pilot) on the subject, he was embarrassed by the Hollywood presentation from Willian Myler's own daughter; the 1990 movie- Memphis Belle. (Willian Wyler did the wartime documentary 'Memphis Belle'), but 'stuck' it out out of respect for the father.


----------



## FactorXYZ

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The Wind that Shakes the Barley (2006):  Good story showing how the extremists-vs-moderates equation sorts itself out (or sometimes doesn't quite so well) in the Irish War of Independence.



I'm really glad you mentioned that movie. It is my all time favorite movie, a small  movie by director Ken Loach, where the bullets don't make any holes and there's no blood either (haha), but the story is very compelling and the ending is heart wrenching. It's a little hard to find but if you get the chance watch it you won't be disappointed


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Here's how _I_ interpreted that movie:
> 
> 
> Junk.
> 
> 
> From a special effects point of view, it was awesome.  But for realism, plot, story, etc, it was utter junk.  Hell, right off the bat I wanted to punch the military advisor for how the German MGs were set up.....
> 
> 
> But I digress.



Yes, there are many in-accuracies (e.g. moving across open fields in daylight), but to if they had tried to be to realistic they would have lost the viewers. What the movie did do, very well I might add, was to show the viewing public the hell that their fathers, uncles, grandfathers, etc had gone through during WWII. A friend saw the movie with his father (now deceased), who was with the Hasty P's in Italy on D-Day, and it was real eye-opener because he had no idea what his father had gone through. So, in that way the movie succeeded, the in-accuracies notwithstanding.

As an aside, I was in Winnipeg when the movie came out and the local CBC interviewed two Canadian vets who had landed at Juno and asked them about the accuracy of the films opening scene and both said it was a lot of crock, that they never experienced anything like that. Which is true, they didn't, but what happened on Omaha was a living hell for the U.S. forces who lost more soldiers at Omaha then were lost on the other four beaches put together! Which surprised me as I thought they would have heard about the casualties the Americans had taken.   ???


----------



## Danjanou

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Which is true, they didn't, but what happened on Omaha was a living hell for the U.S. forces who lost more soldiers at Omaha then were lost on the other four beaches put together! Which surprised me as I thought they would have heard about the casualties the Americans had taken.   ???



Oh I used to love playing with stats while getting my Military History degree

http://warchronicle.com/numbers/WWII/ddaycasualtyest.htm

Nation Sector/ Estimated Casualties

US Airborne / 2,499
Utah / 197
Omaha / 2,000	
UK Airborne / 1,500	
Gold / 413	
Sword / 630	
Juno / 1204

Total = 8,443


Not even close to more than all others combined.  Also that little know fact that Juno was the second bloodiest beach, which is probably why they hadn't heard about Omaha. Looks like they might have been a bit busy that day..


----------



## mariomike

More on the above.
"In April and May 1944, the Allied air forces lost nearly 12,000 men and over 2,000 aircraft in operations which paved the way for D-Day."
http://www.ddaymuseum.co.uk/faq.htm#casualities
Control of all strategic air power was transferred from Harris/Eaker/Spaatz to General Eisenhower on 14 April, 1944 at noon.

"In the first weeks after D-Day, the casualties of Bomber Command were higher than those of the British Second Army in Normandy."
Ref: "Bomber Command" page 289.
Sir Max Hastings:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Hastings#Books


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Oh I used to love playing with stats while getting my Military History degree
> 
> http://warchronicle.com/numbers/WWII/ddaycasualtyest.htm
> 
> Nation Sector/ Estimated Casualties
> 
> US Airborne / 2,499
> Utah / 197
> Omaha / 2,000
> UK Airborne / 1,500
> Gold / 413
> Sword / 630
> Juno / 1204
> 
> Total = 8,443
> 
> 
> Not even close to more than all others combined.  Also that little know fact that Juno was the second bloodiest beach, which is probably why they hadn't heard about Omaha. Looks like they might have been a bit busy that day..



I didn't include losses to the airborne forces when I made my statement. As for the number of casualties at the different beaches it depends on the which source you use. For example, some sources estimate that only 2,000 U.S. casualties at Omaha, while other put the number at  3,000 . If we use the high figure of 3,000 casualties at Omaha then yes, there were more casualties at Omaha then the other four beaches combined (3,000 vs 2444). As I stated earlier I didn't include the losses to airborne forces in my calculations. 

And yes, I realize that the Canadians were busy on D-Day, and afterwards, and initially were unlikely to be aware of the American losses at Omaha. However, I'm sure that between June '44 and May '45 they would have heard of the American loses at Omaha, let alone in later years when they had returned to Canada.


----------



## toyotatundra

Folks have mentioned a lot of films that were well-written and well-acted.  Films that try to capture actual war, or attempt serious statements on human conflict. Paths of Glory. Platoon. The Deer Hunter. Those are all movies I remember and respect

However, if I were to refer to the war movies I most _enjoy_, they would be the comedies and the fantasies. Dr. Strangelove. Empire Strikes Back. 300. The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Motaba

Alot of great war movies mentioned, mostly in the last 100 yrs history. Not sure if this was mentioned, but ive only seen it once, and never heard of it from anyone. It's called "When Trumpets Fade"...takes place in germany WW2. The leading actor is the guy who played the pilot in Black Hawk Down, the one who got captured.

Anyways, I too prefer the older historic movies....Alexander, Kingdom of Heaven, Braveheart.


----------



## pfinlayson

I liked "*Black Adder Goes Fourth*".  Especially the last episode where they finally get sent over the top.  Check out Hugh Laurie before he turned into an angry doctor!

I have trouble with any war movie with John Wayne after learning about his skirting around serving... Kind of makes him look a hypocrite. 

How able the pair that Clint Eastwood directed: * Flags of Our Fathers* and *Letters from Iwo Jima*.  Best watched one after the other.


----------



## pfinlayson

I almost forgot:  *Tora! Tora! Tora!*.


----------



## Fredjones01

My favorite army movies are :-
1. The Dirty Dozen (1967)
2. The Great Escape (1963)
3. Top Gun (1986)
4.  Letters from Iwo Jima (2006)
5. The Caine Mutiny (1954)


----------



## The Bread Guy

Interesting choices - there's already a pretty extensive discussion on war flicks elsewhere, so I see a merge coming shortly.


----------



## Ex-SHAD

One of the best films on the subject of the Soviet War in Afghanistan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVB9Xz2DyME


----------



## dangerboy

Right now watching "Das Boot" in German with the sound system cranked. Got some weird looks from the salesman that came to my door trying to sell alarm systems.

Every time I watch this movie I think to myself, there is no way I could have been a member of a submarine crew during WWII.


----------



## Rifleman62

If you have the DVD, watch it in Germain even if you do not speak the language.


----------



## dangerboy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> If you have the DVD, watch it in Germain even if you do not speak the language.



I always do, I watched it once with it dubbed in to English.  It was brutal, just sounded weird.  After that I stuck with watching it in German and reading the subtitles, after a while you don't even notice you are reading not hearing dialog.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

The German works with the english subtitles, I noticed this as well, like the German version better and your brian just adds the emotions to the written word.


----------



## acen

I'll throw in my vote for Kokoda, it's been discussed elsewhere on Army.ca beforehand but for those who haven't seen it, it's a great flick. It's all about some Aussies on the Kokoda Trails in Papua New Guinea, and brutal conditions is a gross understatement. Worth the watch.


----------



## jollyjacktar

acen said:
			
		

> I'll throw in my vote for Kokoda, it's been discussed elsewhere on Army.ca beforehand but for those who haven't seen it, it's a great flick. It's all about some Aussies on the Kokoda Trails in Papua New Guinea, and brutal conditions is a gross understatement. Worth the watch.


Agreed.  Good flick.


----------



## TN2IC

Stalingrad for me. Love the movie. 

FYI Tora Tora Tora is on NetFlicks right now.

Regards,
Macey


----------



## Spooks

9th Company

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC

9th Company was good too. Do you remember if they landed in KAF or BAF on the film?


----------



## Spooks

I'm not sure on particular details. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## mariomike

Macey said:
			
		

> 9th Company was good too. Do you remember if they landed in KAF or BAF on the film?



"On their arrival at Baghram air base...":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_9th_Company#Plot


----------



## Spooks

Thank you Mike...

You have now cleared up my evening so I can watch Slice and figure our which dress some woman said yes to :facepalm:


----------



## TN2IC

Zulu is on NetFlicks too. Watching it for the first time now. Very impress.


----------



## Danjanou

Watched this again on the weekend, excellent.







http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118453/


----------



## chriscalow

Motaba said:
			
		

> Alot of great war movies mentioned, mostly in the last 100 yrs history. Not sure if this was mentioned, but ive only seen it once, and never heard of it from anyone. It's called "When Trumpets Fade"...takes place in germany WW2. The leading actor is the guy who played the pilot in Black Hawk Down, the one who got captured.
> 
> Anyways, I too prefer the older historic movies....Alexander, Kingdom of Heaven, Braveheart.



When Trumpets Fade.. Havent seen that in years. I thought it was great. Now im going to have to look ot up again.


----------



## PMedMoe

Gumby said:
			
		

> When Trumpets Fade.



Awesome movie.   :nod:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0135706/


----------



## CombatDoc

Macey said:
			
		

> Zulu is on NetFlicks too. Watching it for the first time now. Very impress.


Lieutenant:  Colour Sergeant Bourne.
CSB:  Sah!


----------



## Terracide

My favs are pretty much all listed already, and internet is pretty slow today. Thought I could share a few titles some may enjoy:
*Grave of the Fireflies * - Japanese animation about a boy surviving after Hiroshima;
*Stalag 17 * - Movie from the 50's, comedy portraying a german POW camp;
*Commandos* - Didn't see it mentionned. Don't remember much of it, other than americans are trying to stealthily capture buidlings and eliminate targets (saw it some 20 years ago, and I remember it only because of Arnold's similarly-named movie);
*Joyeux Noel* - WW1 movie where both sides decide to have a cease-fire for christmas, but end fraternizing and face charges for treason. 

Now will be googling to see if there are any titles missing, and start looking to find them on DVD or online. I used to watch plenty of war movies with my dad when I was a kid, there were some that were really good.


And since someone mentioned "In the Army now", why not add
Sgt Bilko
Major Payne


----------



## Char1991

I'm mildly surprised my favourite isn't mentioned on the list, so I guess I'll toss my hat into the ring.  Inglourious Basterds, even with how over the top it's done I love it, haha.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Contact

Reminds of my Twenties… except for all the exciting stuff of course  ;D

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MOQZZ_ULPI

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BliIZpRjgA

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMx-6falfjE&feature=relmfu

Part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUhkGAAUO7s&feature=relmfu

Part 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAM5N65vd8o&feature=relmfu

Part 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3bRIfiSUM&feature=relmfu

Part 7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcssnmlhylw&feature=relmfu


----------



## krimynal

Okay so yeah I'm trying to find some decent war movies ( maybe 80's and up ) That aren't too far from reality !

I have no problem with some Hollywood movies , but I still wanna try to stick a bit to the reality ....

I enjoyed movie's like : We were Soldiers , Black Hawk Down ( very hollywood like ) , Saving private Ryan ( hollywood , but still kinda relevant ) , !5:13 The life a soldier I really enjoyed , Band Of Brothers and Pacific

I'm still trying to find more movies , Might be about WW2 , WW1 , Gulf War , Korea , I don't have any fixed ideas , I just really like those kind of movies , but if they could be more real thing then to much fiction!!!

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## The Bread Guy

krimynal said:
			
		

> Okay so yeah I'm trying to find some decent war movies ( maybe 80's and up ) That aren't too far from reality !
> 
> I have no problem with some Hollywood movies , but I still wanna try to stick a bit to the reality ....
> 
> I enjoyed movie's like : We were Soldiers , Black Hawk Down ( very hollywood like ) , Saving private Ryan ( hollywood , but still kinda relevant ) , !5:13 The life a soldier I really enjoyed , Band Of Brothers and Pacific
> 
> I'm still trying to find more movies , Might be about WW2 , WW1 , Gulf War , Korea , I don't have any fixed ideas , I just really like those kind of movies , but if they could be more real thing then to much fiction!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


24 pages of military movie goodness right here....
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/28627.0.html


----------



## The Bread Guy

Terracide said:
			
		

> .... *Joyeux Noel* - WW1 movie where both sides decide to have a cease-fire for christmas, but end fraternizing and face charges for treason ....


One of my Christmas gifts - looking forward to watching it.


----------



## krimynal

thanks a lot , most of them are also kinda old , that means not to much special hollywood effect wich is great !!!


----------



## The Bread Guy

krimynal said:
			
		

> thanks a lot , most of them are also kinda old , that means not to much special hollywood effect wich is great !!!


Happy to help - prepare to merge....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## BeyondTheNow

"Band of Brothers" by far. For those who may have not seen it, not a movie, but a mini-series. Simply superior in its depiction/following of 'Easy Company' and the realities of WWII that they faced. (Not to mention seeing some of the real-life heros who were involved and listening to them speak.)


----------



## Danjanou

krimynal said:
			
		

> thanks a lot , most of them are also kinda old , that means not to much special hollywood effect wich is great !!!



Yeah not much in thos old ones just good plots, acting, writing etc.  :


----------



## PMedMoe

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah not much in thos old ones just good plots, acting, writing etc.  :



Umm, I thought his comment meant that he liked the old ones....   :dunno:


----------



## eurowing

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053137/

On The Beach.  Excellent movie about Australia dealing with the aftermath of global nuclear war.


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Battle of Algiers... shudder:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bOr_U_92xE


----------



## krimynal

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Umm, I thought his comment meant that he liked the old ones....   :dunno:




I meant that usually those new movies , have bunch of special effects and pretty much sets the movie way different then reality , I'd rather watch an older movie , with a better story line and better meaning , I mean Really good war movies are the one that are base on the actual WAR itself , not on a crapy love story made by hollywood to get the people loving it ( Pearl Harbor ) 

sorry if I wasn't clear !


----------



## PMedMoe

krimynal said:
			
		

> I meant that usually those new movies , have bunch of special effects and pretty much sets the movie way different then reality , I'd rather watch an older movie , with a better story line and better meaning , I mean Really good war movies are the one that are base on the actual WAR itself , not on a crapy love story made by hollywood to get the people loving it ( Pearl Harbor )
> 
> sorry if I wasn't clear !



Oh, I got your meaning.  I just don't think Danjanou did.


----------



## Danjanou

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Umm, I thought his comment meant that he liked the old ones....   :dunno:



oops seniors moment :-[


----------



## krimynal

it's all good hahaha , sometimes what I say makes a lot of sense in my head , but it's pretty much the only place where it does hahaha


----------



## Eye In The Sky

A couple I've watched on Netflix recently:

- Twelve OClock High

- TORA TORA TORA


----------



## kkwd

Cross Of Iron

How about the  Intro and  Demarcation.


----------



## daftandbarmy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F2OX7xtSZo

Not a movie, yet....


----------



## CombatDoc

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F2OX7xtSZo
> 
> Not a movie, yet....


Pretty much this exact same sequence was in the movie Act of Valor, where they turned the bad guys' pickup truck into Swiss cheese.


----------



## MikeL

The Bandito Brothers made that SWCC video as well as Act of Valour



> Production
> 
> [edit]Development
> In 2007, Mike McCoy and Scott Waugh of Bandito Brothers Production filmed a video for the Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewmen which led the U.S. Navy to allow them to use actual active duty SEALs. After spending so much time working closely with the SEALs, McCoy and Waugh conceived the idea for a modern day action movie about this covert and elite fighting force. As Act of Valor developed with the SEALs on board as advisors, the filmmakers realized that no actors could realistically portray or physically fill the roles they had written and the actual SEALs were drafted to star in the film. The SEALs will remain anonymous, as none of their names appear in the film's credits.[5]
> For the Navy, the film is an initiative to recruit SEALs.[6] According to The Huffington Post, the Navy required the active-duty SEALs to participate.[7]
> Relativity Media acquired the rights to the project on June 12, 2011 for $13 million and a $30 million in prints and advertising commitment. Deadline.com called it "the biggest money paid for a finished film with an unknown cast".[8] The production budget was estimated to be between $15 million and $18 million.[9]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_of_Valor


----------



## FJAG

Midway

Watch it every time it comes on.


----------



## OldSolduer

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F2OX7xtSZo
> 
> Not a movie, yet....



Soon maybe....


----------



## Jarnhamar

Battle: Los Angeles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9otTzrO9Bfw

Ultramarines 
(lovely royal blue colour and at one point on the trailer they talk about fighting chaos, just like the CF recruiting commercials  :nod: )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vF_VLZotWc

I'm pretty sure this one is about the Idlenomore movement...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcwTxRuq-uk


----------



## The Bread Guy

I just finished my second viewing of "Intimate Enemies", a fictional film about the French's fight in Algeria.  This flick shows the fight in the bush, making it a good back-to-back watch against "Battle of Algiers", showing the fight in the cities.

Shows the gritty life of troops in the field, as well as all the moral issues/questions about fighting a war they're not calling a war back home.  Worth watching if you have a chance.

Not necessarily my top fave, but easily in my top ten.


----------



## Verge1993

Never seen it in your list but that was also ten years ago. 

9th Company is a very good movie(Russian) but you have to read subtitles.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> 9th Company is a very good movie(Russian) but you have to read subtitles.


Believe me, it sounds better with the subtitles than the version with English dubbing.


----------



## Verge1993

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Believe me, it sounds better with the subtitles than the version with English dubbing.



Yeah when I watched it they where still speaking Russian but had English subtitles. I could only Imagine the other way. Fu*king nightmare.


----------



## Gordo221

30 Seconds Over Tokyo.  It's a bit overly patriotic (produced during WW2) but all the scenes with the B-24s are awesome.  I love the old "prop-jobs".  Plus, it shows what you can accomplish with some inter-service cooperation.


----------



## Rifleman62

30 Seconds Over Toyko. Twin engine B-25's vice four engine B-24's which were not operational at the time of the raid.


----------



## Gordo221

Oops, my mistake.  At least I didn't call them B-52s!


----------



## Lightguns

Finished this a few days ago:

http://vmovv.xoom.it/movie-downloads-%E2%80%A2-1939-battle-of-westerplatte-2013-dvdrip-500mb-mng/

The narration was historically incorrect, in that the narrator said the Free City of Danzig had voted to join Poland before the war.  They also made out that the Germans had forced the Poles to turn the Westerplatte in an armed camp by showing how lovely the Westerplatte beaches were when it was a city park.  

The movie was well done and accurate except for the Soviet army helmets used.  Weapons used were accurate being mausers with straight bolts, Browning Automatic Rifles and Spandau HMGs.  The artillery was accurate as well, 37mm Bofors ATG and 65mm Inf Guns.  The action was good and no "over the top" heroics that are the norm in former east block movies.  The commander was portrayed for the surrender fiend he was (of peasant stock he was made out to be a hero under the communists, when the real stubborn defender as his 2IC who was an aristocrat).

Good Movie


----------



## x_para76

Dead Presidents was always one of my favourites. The director obviously had a good military because during the Vietnam scenes hey pay attention to a lot of small details that only people from the military would notice.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just watched _"My Boy Jack"_, a 2007 made-for-TV movie based on a Brit defence blog recommendation.  It's based on the story of Rudyard Kipling's son, John, in World War 1.  Biggest tech complaint:  NOBODY in helmets in the trenches.  That said, very interesting handling of the tug-of-war within Kipling Sr. about his view of the justness of WW1, and the soul-wrenching loss of his son in said war.

I also watched another recommendation from the blog list as well - _"Carry On up the Khyber"_.  What can I say?  It carries on the "Carry On" tradition amusingly well!


----------



## Old Sweat

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Just watched _"My Boy Jack"_, a 2007 made-for-TV movie based on a Brit defence blog recommendation.  It's based on the story of Rudyard Kipling's son, John, in World War 1.  Biggest tech complaint:  NOBODY in helmets in the trenches.  That said, very interesting handling of the tug-of-war within Kipling Sr. about his view of the justness of WW1, and the soul-wrenching loss of his son in said war.



Mr Kipling was killed in 1915 before steel helmets were issued to the British and Empire forces.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Mr Kipling was killed in 1915 before steel helmets were issued to the British and Empire forces.


Thanks VERY much for that tidbit - one really does learn something new every day here.  Milpoints inbound.


----------



## daftandbarmy

This was a very good film. Having spent a fair bit of time in Norway, the land of 'Quisling', I know how much they revere their resistance fighters: 

Max Manus: Man of War is a 2008 Norwegian biographic war film based on the real events of the life of resistance fighter Max Manus (1914–96). The story follows Manus (Aksel Hennie) from the Winter War against the Soviet Union, through the outbreak of World War II and the occupation of Norway by Nazi Germany until peacetime in 1945. The production included around 1,800 extras and 2,000 workers behind the cameras.

The film is based on Max Manus's own books Det vil helst gå godt and Det blir alvor, as well as other accounts and historical documentation. The film stays largely historically accurate, but omits some events, and moves some of the supporting characters around to show them taking part in events in place of others.

The film's première was attended by King Harald V, 'Tikken' Manus, Gunnar Sønsteby along with other notable individuals. Reception from critics was largely positive, though some[who?] found the film to be too traditional, and compared it unfavourably to the Danish film Flame & Citron. Max Manus also sparked a public debate about the role of the Norwegian resistance movement during the German occupation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Manus:_Man_of_War


----------



## RomanE

Saving Private Ryan is my all time fave


----------



## Zulopol

-Band of Brothers
-Saving Private Ryan
-The Hurt Locker


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> This was a very good film. Having spent a fair bit of time in Norway, the land of 'Quisling', I know how much they revere their resistance fighters:
> 
> Max Manus: Man of War is a 2008 Norwegian biographic war film based on the real events of the life of resistance fighter Max Manus (1914–96). The story follows Manus (Aksel Hennie) from the Winter War against the Soviet Union, through the outbreak of World War II and the occupation of Norway by Nazi Germany until peacetime in 1945. The production included around 1,800 extras and 2,000 workers behind the cameras ....


Just started watching this - VERY good, indeed.


----------



## Tibbson

I tend to go more for the older movies that are less "graphic" such as "Mr Roberts", "The Great Escape", "Twelve O'Clock High".  I've just found that after my deployments I can't sit through the more graphically realistic movies such as "Blackhawk Down" or "Saving Private Ryan".


----------



## x_para76

Gladiator had some great scenes!


----------



## jasonjason

I think the start of Full Metal Jacket is one of the best war movies I have ever seen. I also love Saving Private Ryan until the inevitable ‘Hollywoodization’ of the way that the ‘heroes’ are portrayed. Apocalypse Now will also rank as one of my favorite movies though I think it enters into thriller territory instead of being just a war movie.


----------



## Amanda winter

•the phantom
•we were soldiers
•tears of the sun
•band of brothers
•platoon
•pearl harbor
•black hawk down


----------



## BorisK

In no particular order, and with many deserving titles omitted due to laziness and oversight :

-generation kill (full of hilarious one dialogue & vivid camera work) 
-the great escape (enjoyed watching it with my dad)
-guns of navarone
-band of brothers
-saving private ryan
-bridge over the river Kwai
-platoon
-into the white
-das boot
-Patton
-Top gun (lol sorry I loved the combination of fast air & Kenny Loggins)
-Zero Dark Thirty (very accurate depiction of modern history)
-Hurt Locker
-Black Hawk Down
-We were Soldiers
-The Unit (Tv series - went to high school with a guy on it so had to watch it)
-9th company (russia/afghan war)
-lone survivor (Mark really took that role seriously)

& any real documentary on TV or YouTube.  I love hearing about the behind the scenes situations that shaped our world today... Example : the race to develop and counter radar during the Second World War.... Crazy how many lives were saved by early detection of bombing raids.  

Favourite is probably still generation kill though - so many funny parts despite the fact it's a messy situation.

(Edited to include : Lone Survivor)


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Hurt Locker was one of the best war comedies ever made, I was in stitches the whole time.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I found Hurt Locker to be pretty informative and accurate.


----------



## daftandbarmy

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I found Hurt Locker to be pretty informative and accurate.



Terminal Lance thinks differently: http://terminallance.com/2010/01/18/the-hurt-locker/

As do I...


----------



## medicineman

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I found Hurt Locker to be pretty informative and accurate.



:rofl: ... or were you serious?


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Terminal Lance thinks differently: http://terminallance.com/2010/01/18/the-hurt-locker/


Terminal Lance rules in general!


----------



## OldSolduer

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Terminal Lance rules in general!



Let's remember war movies aren't made for us. They are made so the movie makers can make money. 

The actual story and the truth is a secondary consideration. The final few scenes in Argo are proof of that.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

All that said, I always believe that even a badly made historic movie in this day and age of social media, serves a purpose. Many go home at some point following a movie to get the 'real' story. Two good examples are indeed Argo but also Pearl Harbor. Both movies triggered countless discussions in on line media followed by several documentaries to 'tell the truth'. Yes, Hollywood makes the movie for money but people using their own ingenuity use it as a kick off for a history lesson. 
Alas, I will be the first to admit, there are still many who cannot decipher the line between the screen and reality.


----------



## Jarnhamar

medicineman said:
			
		

> :rofl: ... or were you serious?



 ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just finished watching "Operation Thunderbolt" on the IDF raid on Entebbe.  A bit expensive, but the second disk is a documentary done (what looks like) shortly after the raid, with interviews from both hostages and raid participants.  It has the feel of a '70's production (with music sounding like "Mod Squad" at some points), but a good movie showing the military elements with a less flashy approach than some flicks.


----------



## Journeyman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "Operation Thunderbolt"


Notwithstanding the.....downside.....it's always good to see competent leaders at the pointy end _leading_.      


NO, not you staff annoyance visits people, who wear leadership rank, showing up at the "front."


----------



## The Bread Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding the.....downside.....it's always good to see competent leaders at the pointy end _leading_.


Good point.

At the other end of the Entebbe portrayal scale, just finishing watching "Victory at Entebbe" - lotsa famous actors (including a youngish Richard Dreyfuss playing Yoni Nethanayu), but feeling like a sometimes over-acted theatre play.  

Image of the night in this one:  blaxploitation star Julius Harris as Idi Amin, in one scene wearing a pink jacket, ascot and Huggy Bear hat with a feather in it.  We need an eyebleach smiley.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just finished watching "Starship Troopers:  Invasion" ....





Done completely in CGI (including shower scenes).

Good movie as is, but don't compare it to 1 & 3 - it's _generally_ the ST story with the same main characters, but on a very different canvas (Asian anime).


----------



## Winter727

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Just finished watching "Starship Troopers:  Invasion" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done completely in CGI (including shower scenes).
> 
> Good movie as is, but don't compare it to 1 & 3 - it's _generally_ the ST story with the same main characters, but on a very different canvas (Asian anime).



The group that worked on ST:invasion likes doing military/police CGI sci-fi movies... Appleseed1 & 2, as well as Vexille... besides the point though... only for those who can put up with anime and mediocre dialogue.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Winter727 said:
			
		

> The group that worked on ST:invasion likes doing military/police CGI sci-fi movies... Appleseed1 & 2, as well as Vexille... besides the point though... only for those who can put up with anime and mediocre dialogue.


Good background.

I didn't think the dialogue was necessarily better or worse than the others - more of a straight story than a satire like 1 & 3.


----------



## Danjanou

Just watched Roughriders again the other night

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118453/






Good cast and overall well done , okay some minor historical inaccuracies and a bit of overacting fromh George Hamilton and Gary Bussey but still worth the watch.


----------



## The Bread Guy

If you're in the mood for an anniversary viewing, this weekend is a good one:


> You may have heard of the Great Escape. You may have seen the 1963 Hollywood movie starring Steve McQueen as a United States Air Force officer named Virgil Hilts – the “Cooler King”. And if you’ve seen the movie, you may think that the story is a British and American story.
> 
> But it’s not. It’s a British and Canadian story. There were no Americans in the North Compound at Stalag Luft III near Sagan (now Zagan), Poland, when the mass breakout occurred. Rather, most of the officers in the compound were members of the Royal Air Force (RAF), Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF), Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF), Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) and the South African Air Force (SAAF). Others hailed from nations such as Greece, Norway, the Netherlands, Czechoslovakia, Greece, Lithuania, Poland, Belgium and France.
> 
> On the night of March 24-25, 1944, 76 men managed to get outside the wire through a tunnel code-named “Harry”. In the aftermath of the Great Escape, 50 of the escapers were covertly and illegally murdered by the Gestapo acting on a direct order from Hitler. Six of the dead were Canadians. Only three escapers made a “home run” – getting away and returning to their home countries; the remainder were returned to the prison camp.
> 
> And that’s why the commander of the RCAF, Lieutenant-General Yvan Blondin, and other Canadians were at the site of Stalag Luft III on March 24, along with representatives of other allied nations, to mark the 70th anniversary of The Great Escape ....


Here's the movie's IMDB listing, and here's a bit on YouTube.


----------



## expwor

Couple playing tomorrow morning on AMC 
Von Ryan's Express 0600-0845
Sands of Iwo Jima 0845-1100
Hell is for Heroes 1100-1300
Now All Time Classic  The Longest Day 1300-1700

But some interruption
At 1300-1630  The Guns Of Navarone on Silvr

Glad I got a PVR

Tom


----------



## ShadyBrah

Black Hawk Down is #1 for movie..

Pretty much any documentary will do, but Restrepo is by far my 1st pick. (Can't wait for the second)

Also I'm watching Battle For Haditha and it's looking good so far!


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Red Badge of Courage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5xTMl2CJQw


----------



## mtlee

Growing up I was fed a steady diet of "classic" war movies (Battle of Britain, Zulu, Bridge on the River Kwai) courtesy of my Dad and Uncle, so whenever we get together inevitably we'll wind up watching at least one of them. 

More recent favourites of mine include Ken Burns' PBS series on the US Civil War, Black Hawk Down, Band of Brothers, and Generation Kill.


----------



## The Bread Guy

My D-Day anniversary viewing:  just finished "The Longest Day", and am about to start "Overlord".  This is a far-lesser-known film, showing the story of a young trooper from call-up through recruit and other training all the way to D-Day.  What makes it interesting is how it mixes filmed sequences using actors and real newsreel footage shot by military photographers (with a lot of collaboration with the UK's Imperial War Museum) from that time of the war.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Watching _"Guns at Batasi"_ in honour of the passing of Sir Lord Richard Attenborough.


----------



## jollyjacktar

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Watching _"Guns at Batasi"_ in honour of the passing of Sir Richard Attenborough.


That's Lord Attenborough.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Thanks for that JJT.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Trying to remember the name of the brit movie about a bunch of guys in Malaysian Emergency, it was partly humorous.


----------



## ace1125

Does anyone have a suggestion where I can find Johnny Got His Gun? The movie/book that inspired the song "One" by Metallica? It's about a WW1 soldier that loses all his senses and limbs and the struggle he has afterwards.  I have looked online, in stores and in my local library but with no luck.  Just to clarify I'm looking for the film not the book.  Thanks for any tips.


----------



## The Bread Guy

ace1125 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a suggestion where I can find Johnny Got His Gun? The movie/book that inspired the song "One" by Metallica? It's about a WW1 soldier that loses all his senses and limbs and the struggle he has afterwards.  I have looked online, in stores and in my local library but with no luck.  Just to clarify I'm looking for the film not the book.  Thanks for any tips.


Amazon.ca can be your friend.


----------



## expwor

Colin P said:
			
		

> Trying to remember the name of the brit movie about a bunch of guys in Malaysian Emergency, it was partly humorous.



The 7th Dawn?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_7th_Dawn

Tom


----------



## Colin Parkinson

No but your link helped me find it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Virgin_Soldiers_%28film%29

Apparently David Bowie was in it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzfrkmFigZs

 ;D

review: Though the writers have concentrated mainly on making the film ruefully funny, the serious side has not been neglected. The smell of death is often just around the corner and violence in the jungle and streets of terrorist-infested Malaya is in striking, effective contrast to the boisterous, bawdy, barrack-room atmosphere.

Acting all around is first rate, though only a few characters are allowed to develop.

Redgrave as the sulky heroine has her moments but creates no sympathy and, in fact, is mainly dull, but Tsai Chin makes joyful capital out of her small but lively role as the local prostie.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Colin P said:
			
		

> No but your link helped me find it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Virgin_Soldiers_%28film%29
> 
> Apparently David Bowie was in it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzfrkmFigZs
> 
> ;D
> 
> review: Though the writers have concentrated mainly on making the film ruefully funny, the serious side has not been neglected. The smell of death is often just around the corner and violence in the jungle and streets of terrorist-infested Malaya is in striking, effective contrast to the boisterous, bawdy, barrack-room atmosphere.
> 
> Acting all around is first rate, though only a few characters are allowed to develop.
> 
> Redgrave as the sulky heroine has her moments but creates no sympathy and, in fact, is mainly dull, but Tsai Chin makes joyful capital out of her small but lively role as the local prostie.


You had me a "He falls for the daughter of the Regimental Sergeant Major"  ;D  Sounds interesting.


----------



## ace1125

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Amazon.ca can be your friend.



 :facepalm: wow.... I feel stupid.  Thank you!


----------



## Rifleman62

Colin P, I thought it was "Privates On Parade"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084538/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl

The members of SADUSEA (Song And Dance Unit South East Asia) fall in and out of love while trying to dodge Malayan Communist bullets in the late 1940s. Not only that, they have to contend with a loony, bible bashing Major who creates far more danger than any of the jungle inhabitants. Only gay captain Dennis Quilley seems capable of coping with him but even he isn't aware of the cowardly Michael Elphick selling arms to the natives.


----------



## expwor

Speaking of war movies just turned on The Blue Max(1966) starring George Peppard
Recorded it about a week or so ago on my PVR, now getting a chance to watch it

Tom


----------



## The Bread Guy

Not a "fave" but just watched "Ivan's Childhood", a Soviet movie about a young boy working as a Soviet partisan/scout in WW2.  Not a lot of shoot-em-up-bang-bang, and the story's OK, but BEAUTIFUL cinematography/shots!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Contact: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Bf2zN_JY

A bit dated but fairly accurate, except for summary executions and complete absence of humour of course  :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Contact: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Bf2zN_JY
> 
> A bit dated but fairly accurate, except for summary executions and complete absence of humour of course  :nod:


Thanks for this - any other good military flicks (fiction, as well as non-fiction) to recommend from The Troubles?  That era's a bit thin in my DVD collection.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Look for '71.  A young and disoriented British soldier is accidentally abandoned by his unit following a riot on the deadly streets of Belfast in 1971.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/?ref_=nv_sr_1

It's just coming out in theatres or if you're a pirate, copies exist on line already.


----------



## daftandbarmy

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Look for '71.  A young and disoriented British soldier is accidentally abandoned by his unit following a riot on the deadly streets of Belfast in 1971.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> It's just coming out in theatres or if you're a pirate, copies exist on line already.



The above movie is based on a real incident, but sadly is full of BS.

This movie is a little closer to the truth, but still full of lawsuit inspired inaccuracies, yet and topical - Jan 30th is just around the corner! At least they captured why I'm glad I never have to go back to Urban Ulster shiteholes like this...

Bloody Sunday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htk1BRsArRA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloody_Sunday_(film)


----------



## jollyjacktar

Thanks for the clarification daft, I have no first hand knowledge of the place or times so have to take what's out there at face value so to speak.  I do suppose that on the whole, however, most films have a certain percentage BS as they need to be entertaining for the masses and are after all, not documentaries.


----------



## Blackadder1916

One of my favourites that doesn't often show up on TV is "Guns At Batasi".  Best RSM character on film.  After not being available online for many years, just found it on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9PV-smPTds


----------



## FSTO

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> One of my favourites that doesn't often show up on TV is "Guns At Batasi".  Best RSM character on film.  After not being available online for many years, just found it on youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9PV-smPTds



I have watched this movie a couple of times. Very well done.


----------



## Rifleman62

The Voice

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Brittain

Ronald Brittain, MBE (2 September 1899 – 9 January 1981) was a well-known Regimental Sergeant Major (R.S.M.) in the British Army. The Warrant Officer Class 1, who was reported on widely in the newspapers of the day, featured in several British military training films during the Second World War. He was said to have possibly the loudest voice in the British Army. On retiring from the army in the 1950s, R.S.M. Brittain's fame enabled him to enjoy a career in advertising, voice-over work and acting, playing characters that resembled an archetypal Sergeant Major.

Brittain was born in Gordon Terrace, Aigburth Vale, Liverpool, Lancashire, the son of a gardener. After leaving school, he worked in a local butcher's shop until 1917, when he enlisted in the King's (Liverpool) Regiment during the First World War. He transferred into the South Wales Borderers, where his imposing height of six feet three inches soon saw him promoted. Eventually Brittain transferred to the Coldstream Guards.

He was attached to the training staff at the Royal Military College, Sandhurst where he became well known for his parade ground bellow. Known to the cadets as "The Voice", he was credited as the originator of that phrase so beloved of sergeant majors: "You 'orrible little man!". It was said he could reduce gentleman cadets — many of them foreign princes and titled sons of the aristocracy — to trembling wrecks.

In his later years, he was assigned the position of Regimental Sergeant Major of the Guards Depot, one of the most senior non-commissioned appointments in the British Army. He also served at Mons Officer Cadet School in Aldershot, where it was estimated that around 40,000 officer cadets passed through his parade ground.

In 1954 Brittain retired from the army after 37 years service (20 years as an RSM); he was well-above the normal retirement age for service personnel. After a spell as a salesman for an outsized clothing outfitters, he acted in films and plays. He also lent his legendary voice to a number of radio and television advertisements. Still an imposing figure in old age, Brittain was a popular presence at public functions and a member of the Society of Toastmasters.

They Were Not Divided (1950)	Regimental Sergeant Major  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgmD54_-Qgc
You Lucky People (1955)	Appearing as himself	
Carrington V.C. (1955)	Sergeant Major
Alfred Marks Time (1956)	Performer
The Criminal (1960)	Kitchen warder
The Missing Note (1961)	Commissionaire	
The Inspector	MP Sergeant	
The Amorous Prawn (1962)	Sergeant Major	
55 Days at Peking (1963)	Sergeant Major	
The Spy with a Cold Nose (1966)	Commissionaire	
Casino Royale (1967)	Sergeant Major

Selected Clips Of Brittain: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Ronald+Brittain
*
They Were Not Divided (1950) *  (Good Movie)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They_Were_Not_Divided
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIlQ7AvjUFs


----------



## mariomike

Watched Stalag 17 the other night. Hadn't seen it in years. Still one of my favorite war films. It's about American sergeants in a German POW camp.

So many great little scenes. During mail call, one guy gets about five letters. Of course, everyone is envious as some got none at all. But, the fact is, they are from a finance company about to repossess his Plymouth! 

Others from the folks back home complaining about the rationing. Rather ironic considering these guys are in a POW camp. 

They have temporary use of a secret radio. But, the news is depressing as the Germans are counter-attacking at the  Battle of the Bulge. It looks like the war is going to last forever. 
They figure even if they escape, they will be sent to the war in the Pacific.

Another guy gets a letter from his wife, "I believe it. My wife says, "Darling, you won't believe it, but I found the most adorable baby on our doorstep and I've decided to keep it for our very own. Now you won't believe it, but it's got exactly my eyes and nose." Why does she keep saying I won't believe it? I believe it! I believe it.  

He was obviously an intelligent man. Probably a defence mechanism to keep from cracking up.


----------



## my72jeep

mariomike said:
			
		

> Watched Stalag 17 the other night. Hadn't seen it in years. Still one of my favorite war films. It's about American sergeants in a German POW camp.
> 
> 
> Another guy gets a letter from his wife, "I believe it. My wife says, "Darling, you won't believe it, but I found the most adorable baby on our doorstep and I've decided to keep it for our very own. Now you won't believe it, but it's got exactly my eyes and nose." Why does she keep saying I won't believe it? I believe it! I believe it.
> 
> He was obviously an intelligent man. Probably a defence mechanism to keep from cracking up.


That story line is explored in the longest day by 2 brits eating in the rain.


----------



## daftandbarmy

my72jeep said:
			
		

> That story line is explored in the longest day by 2 brits eating in the rain.



Here's the full movie for 'When Trumpets Fade' on YT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFd3NhcPzJA

I like the parts where they are terrified on patrol all the time. Very 'infantry'


----------



## mariomike

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Here's the full movie for 'When Trumpets Fade' on YT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFd3NhcPzJA



Thank-you for the link. I watched it. Had a much higher body count than Stalag 17 ( three were shot ). On the other hand, Stalag 17 won Best Actor, and was nominated for the Best Director Oscar, and Best Supporting Actor.

I also enjoyed "Yanks". It's about a Mess Sergeant stationed in England prior to D-Day.

A good companion is "Welcome to Britain". An official 1943 US Army training film for newly arrived World War 2 American soldiers, informing them of British ways.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyYSBBE1DFw


----------



## daftandbarmy

This looks good.... but not if you're a brand new 2Lt in the Infantry 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUilqE2bT_o


----------



## Blackadder1916

This is a somewhat seasonal selection for a "war movie" and granted the criteria for putting it in that category is flexible.  Having seen it again this year, a holiday tradition that's recurred fifty or sixty times since I first saw it as a youngster, it's still as enjoyable now as it was then.  And for those who don't think of "White Christmas" as having a military theme, just watch and listen to these three numbers from the movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCYGDi0OlpU

https://youtu.be/4DC7FDsVPhU

https://youtu.be/i4c6AwTrUcg


----------



## mariomike

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> And for those who don't think of "White Christmas" as having a military theme, just watch and listen to these three numbers from the movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCYGDi0OlpU
> 
> https://youtu.be/4DC7FDsVPhU
> 
> https://youtu.be/i4c6AwTrUcg



Towards the end of his life, Bing Crosby's nephew asked him privately about the most difficult thing he ever had to do during his entertainment career. 

He didn’t have to think about it. He said in December, 1944, they did an outdoor show in northern France. At the end of the show, he had to stand there and sing ‘White Christmas’ with 100,000 G.I.’s in tears without breaking down himself.

“Of course, a lot of those boys were killed in the Battle of the Bulge a few days later.”


----------



## FJAG

Got _Tora, Tora, Tora_ and _Midway_ DVDs for XMas. These rival _Die Hard_ as our favorite holidays watching.

 :cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy

A cheerful little film, set in the snowy parts of Eastern Europe, to make you grateful that you didn't transgress one of the three unwritten rules, as defined in the Princess Bride  

Stalingrad (1993) English Subtitles  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfk178n80CU


----------



## FJAG

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A cheerful little film, set in the snowy parts of Eastern Europe, to make you grateful that you didn't transgress one of the three unwritten rules, as defined in the Princess Bride
> 
> Stalingrad (1993) English Subtitles
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfk178n80CU



Even less cheerful but in the same vein - Part 1 of _Die Brücke_ (1959). The other eight parts are linked with Part 1. To make you feel grateful that as a fourteen/fifteen-year old you weren't tasked to defend a worthless little bridge for the Fatherland.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLr37hhxReo&list=PLUd6T86XDXM-Z91wRdb7ZLXV3xrQCHxPp&index=1

 :cheers:


----------



## expwor

For those with Netflix a couple 
One requires a Big Bag of Popcorn...it runs almost 4 hours long

It's Lawrence Of Arabia

And a couple documentaries that may be of interest

Apache Warrior

and

Spitfire

Enjoy. 
And if you're like me you'll likely have to spend another four hours re watching Lawrence Of Arabia...think I may have missed a part or two LOL 
Tom


----------



## Weinie

expwor,

Thx for the recommendations.

Just watched Apache Warrior. 

I thought the Warthog was a beast. Seeing the damage done to the Apaches by SA and AAA fire, and their ability to keep flying, was eye opening. Great documentary. Gonna do Spitfire next.


----------



## mariomike

Nightmare on the Red Ball Run - made for TV

Saw it when I was 12 years old. Claude Akins was a tyrannical Transportation sergeant. So obsessed with On Time Performance that his drivers were falling asleep behind the wheel trying to stay on schedule. 

Highlight was when Claude took on a German half-track head-on with his deuce-and-a-half!

The next day I decided to apply for the RCASC, soon as I came of age.


----------



## gryphonv

My favorite war movie has always been The Bridge on the River Kwai. 

I think the story is amazing, and how the events culminate in the end really gives a unique perspective. Not to mention the core of the actors in it did an amazing job as well.


----------



## kkwd

gryphonv said:
			
		

> My favorite war movie has always been The Bridge on the River Kwai.
> 
> I think the story is amazing, and how the events culminate in the end really gives a unique perspective. Not to mention the core of the actors in it did an amazing job as well.



That came on local TV many times when we only had 2 channels. Problem was it was always at midnight and I just couldn't stay awake for all of it. Now I can't get to sleep, figures.


----------



## Blackadder1916

mariomike said:
			
		

> Nightmare on the Red Ball Run - made for TV
> 
> Saw it when I was 12 years old. Claude Akins was a tyrannical Transportation sergeant. So obsessed with On Time Performance that his drivers were falling asleep behind the wheel trying to stay on schedule.
> 
> Highlight was when Claude took on a German half-track head-on with his deuce-and-a-half!
> 
> The next day I decided to apply for the RCASC, soon as I came of age.



It was an episode of _COMBAT!_.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=27&v=88mdwEobZ_I&feature=emb_logo


----------



## MarkOttawa

Dr. Strangelove one of the truly great movies--start of a post focusing on control of nukes in early 1960s:



> "Dr. Strangelove" Not Stranger than Fact, Plus "Confessions of a Nuclear War Planner"
> 
> 1) Further to this post,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Air Force plans to nuke Leningrad from Goose Bay, Labrador, and Stephenville, Newfoundland, in summer 1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excerpts from an article in the _New Yorker_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Everything in “Dr. Strangelove” Was True
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://mark3ds.wordpress.com/2020/02/26/dr-strangelove-not-stranger-than-fact-plus-confessions-of-a-nuclear-war-planner/
Click to expand...




Mark
Ottawa


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

Some great recommendations here, I do enjoy a good war film. Here are some of my favourites:

Downfall (_Der Untergang_) (2004) - Most famous for the Hitler rant scene that has been immortalized through endless Youtube parodies, when I finally watched the actual film I fount it to be exceptional. The acting is top notch and it seemed to be a very realistic and "balanced" portrayal. I say balanced because I thought it seemed realistic -- portraying Hitler as a caricature/monster does no one any favours. Like it or not he was actually a human being.  Anyway, probably one of my favourite WW2 films although it is more of an intellectual thriller without much in the way of battle scenes.

Gods and Generals (2003) - Definitely my favourite War Between the States film. Epic battle scenes, great music and cinematography, excellent cast and performances. It gives a good mix of showing the political side as well as battles themselves. The critics hated it and viewed it as too pro-Confederate but I thought it gave a fair view of the different perspectives. It is a bit slower pace but I liked it.

Those are the two that really stand out for me. I have many others that I think are great but these are probably my current top two.

I took a chance on Defiance (2008) a few months ago ... my wife wanted to watch it because it takes place in Poland (she's Polish) and it stars Daniel Craig. I was a bit skeptical of Daniel Craig as a Jewish partisan, but was pleasantly surprised. The film did not portray the protagonists as spotless paragons of virtue, but gave a realistic look at people dealing with an impossible situation. I wouldn't put this as one of my top 10, but I mention it because my wife would put it among her top films and she is not a war film fan at all. I thought she'd be all about Katyn but she actually didn't like it that much.


----------



## daftandbarmy

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> I took a chance on Defiance (2008) a few months ago ... my wife wanted to watch it because it takes place in Poland (she's Polish) and it stars Daniel Craig. I was a bit skeptical of Daniel Craig as a Jewish partisan, but was pleasantly surprised. The film did not portray the protagonists as spotless paragons of virtue, but gave a realistic look at people dealing with an impossible situation. I wouldn't put this as one of my top 10, but I mention it because my wife would put it among her top films and she is not a war film fan at all. I thought she'd be all about Katyn but she actually didn't like it that much.



And it's also awesome because: 'Bush Wife'


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

Not a film per se, but I have enjoyed this amateur low budget production immensely: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl6MN9Nmn2U

Called "Dusty Faces" (_Verstaubt sind die Gesichter_), kind of like a German version of Band of Brothers.


----------



## FJAG

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> Gods and Generals (2003) - Definitely my favourite War Between the States film. Epic battle scenes, great music and cinematography, excellent cast and performances. It gives a good mix of showing the political side as well as battles themselves. The critics hated it and viewed it as too pro-Confederate but I thought it gave a fair view of the different perspectives. It is a bit slower pace but I liked it.



I presume you know, although that you didn't mention it, that "Gods and Generals" is the prequel to  Gettysburg (1993) (Based on the book "Killer Angels). Both were produced by Ted Turner and based on the books by Jeff Shaara and his dad Michael Shaara respectively. Jeff also wrote The Last Full Measure which completes the Civil War Trilogy and Gone for Soldiers which is a prequel to the whole series and follows the main Civil War characters during their service in the Mexican-American War of 1847 and of a whole hockey sock of other good books.

 :cheers:


----------



## LittleBlackDevil

FJAG said:
			
		

> I presume you know, although that you didn't mention it, that "Gods and Generals" is the prequel to  Gettysburg (1993) (Based on the book "Killer Angels). Both were produced by Ted Turner and based on the books by Jeff Shaara and his dad Michael Shaara respectively. Jeff also wrote The Last Full Measure which completes the Civil War Trilogy and Gone for Soldiers which is a prequel to the whole series and follows the main Civil War characters during their service in the Mexican-American War of 1847 and of a whole hockey sock of other good books.
> 
> :cheers:



Yes, I definitely knew that ... although I wasn't actually aware of the prequel Gone for Soldiers.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

Danger Close
movie about The Australian army in Vietnam. 
it is on Prime. 
cool side note it shows the FN and M 16  vs the AK 47 and SKS 
interesting movie,  based on real events


----------



## daftandbarmy

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Danger Close
> movie about The Australian army in Vietnam.
> it is on Prime.
> cool side note it shows the FN and M 16  vs the AK 47 and SKS
> interesting movie,  based on real events



It's about the Battle of Long Tan... well done those Kiwi gunners  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gUSq7pxux4


----------



## Cloud Cover

Odd Angry Shot is a pretty good flick about Australia in Vietnam.


----------



## Rifleman62

Danger Close was very good movie. The Odd Angry Shot was the Australian SAS.


----------



## FJAG

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Danger Close
> movie about The Australian army in Vietnam.
> it is on Prime.
> cool side note it shows the FN and M 16  vs the AK 47 and SKS
> interesting movie,  based on real events



Not to mention an L5 firing "shields off", "two-legs cranked".

 :cheers:


----------



## Blackadder1916

FJAG said:
			
		

> Not to mention an L5 firing "shields off", "two-legs cranked".
> 
> :cheers:



Then this may give a little thrill.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyOGmIiWmd4


----------



## kkwd

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Then this may give a little thrill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyOGmIiWmd4


Looking at that video I saw a suggested video that includes what they call a hoversled. They came in 1 and 2 stretcher versions. Was that device actually used? I can't find much info on it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH0NYK9Ldhk


----------



## FJAG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Then this may give a little thrill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyOGmIiWmd4



Yes, yes it did. Can't help it but I did like the little buggers. 

Here's another video from Italy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeczuvX98kQ

 :cheers:


----------



## dangerboy

As tonight is the anniversary of when 76 airmen escaped out of Stalag Luft III in 1944. I will be watching "The Great Escape". Even though they did change a lot of things, for example no Americans were in the camp at the time of the escape, they had been transferred prior to the escape, I still like the movie.


----------



## FSTO

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Danger Close was very good movie. The Odd Angry Shot was the Australian SAS.


Finished watching it last night. Good movie. The Brigadier doesn’t come off looking so good. 
So when does the Canadian movie on the Medak Pocket come out?


----------



## daftandbarmy

FSTO said:
			
		

> Finished watching it last night. Good movie. The Brigadier doesn’t come off looking so good.
> So when does the Canadian movie on the Medak Pocket come out?



As long as there is a Liberal government in power? Never, I'm guessing


----------



## FJAG

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> As long as there is a Liberal government in power? Never, I'm guessing



Not sure that the Libs have any influence. It's the namby-pamby Canadian film industry,however, which will never make it (unless Paul Gross wants to relive his critical acclaim for Hyena Road  ;D)

 :2c:


----------



## lenaitch

I just spent a cold and boring isolating afternoon watching 'Ike: Countdown to D-Day' starring Tom Selleck.  I think it was a made-for-TV movie.  It's probably my favourite of all his roles.  Interesting leadership dynamics dealing with some pretty large egos and incredible responsibility.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

One I've always liked to kill some time with was The Wild Geese.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G0xy-XdMqS4
Great cast, good action, fun, intrigue, drama and lots of shooting. Well put together. The cast all work well off each other.


----------



## MarkOttawa

UK War Office and PoWs of Japanese not best pleased with "Bridge on the River Kwai":



> Letters reveal British objections to plot of Bridge on the River Kwai
> _War Office feared war movie would ‘not go down well with British public’_
> 
> The adventure war film The Bridge on the River Kwai may have swept the board of awards and attracted acclaim as one best films of the 20th century, but the War Office was very nervous “it would not go down well with the British public”, documents reveal.
> 
> Letters between the Hollywood producer Sam Spiegel and the UK War Office, from whom he was seeking permission for RAF cooperation in making the 1957 film, show tensions over how its plot depicted the conduct of British officers.
> 
> The film is set in a Japanese prisoner of war camp in Burma. Its leading character, British commanding officer Lt Col Nicholson, played by Alec Guinness, at first refuses to allow his officers to perform manual labour on the infamous “railway of death” and the bridge linking Bangkok and Rangoon. Nicholson eventually compromises, deciding that if they are forced to work on it, they will design and build the bridge properly and with pride.
> 
> Details of behind-the-scenes clashes are revealed in letters held at the National Archives, showing War Office objections, and the anger of a member of the Fepow committee – Far East Prisoners of War – who stressed officers were obliged to focus on escape and sabotage, rather then cooperation with their Japanese captors.
> 
> _On being sent the script, a Maj A G Close, from the War Office’s PR department, wrote: “I do not think much of this story. In the first instance it is quite untrue and only very occasionally resembles the facts as they were at the time. I am perhaps biased as I worked for three and a half years on this particular railway.” He had sent the script to others “and they agree with me that it would not go down well with the British public”_ [emphasis added].
> 
> The deputy director of PR at the War Office agreed, saying it was difficult to believe that any British commanding officers would have acted in the way that the character Nicholson did.
> 
> The scriptwriter Carl Foreman, who was blacklisted in Hollywood after admitting to being a Communist party member, and was not credited in the final film, tried to reassure the War Office, highlighting script changes, and the fact the film did portray acts of sabotage.
> 
> Eventually the War Office grudgingly agreed to RAF cooperation, but stressed it was “not entirely happy about this film story, which does contain certain inaccuracies and which does not, in our opinion, always authentically portray the behaviour and conduct of British officers”.
> 
> The War Office sought a long disclaimer at the beginning and end of the film, rejected by Spiegel, who favoured a shorter one. In the end Spiegel’s wording was used, but only at London screenings and not in other parts of the country.
> 
> This incensed former PoWs, including Lt Gen Arthur Ernest Percival, general officer commanding Malaya, who surrendered on 15 February 1942 at the fall of Singapore, a fall Winston Churchill described as “the worst disaster and largest capitulation in British history”.
> 
> As chairman of Fepow, he wrote to the War Office: “It is reasonable to expect that the public who see the film will think that the events which take place in the film are typical of what actually happened … our members are as a body justifiably proud of their conduct as prisoners-of-war. They suffered a great deal for it and they would now deeply resent the presentation of any film which tended to misrepresent and cast aspersions on their conduct.”
> 
> In a blog to be published on the National Archives website this week, Sarah Castagnetti, its visual collections team manager, said: “These letters reveal the difficulty when fiction conflicts with a very personal reality.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Part of Lt Gen Percival’s letter. Photograph: Crown Copyright courtesy of The National Archives_



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## mariomike

Saw a hidden gem on TV the other night. "Southern Comfort".

Louisiana National Guardsmen get more than they bargained for on a weekend field training exercise. It takes place on the Homefront during the Vietnam era. Although not a war movie, I think the soldiers saw enough action to justify putting it here.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

I think I remember seeing that- bunch of Guardsmen light up some hillbillies with blanks as a joke, and the hillbillies come back, with friends, with live ammo. One guy has a smuggled 20 rd mag of ball ammo that they then share around as they try to escape?


----------



## mariomike

That's the one!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Came across this Brit movie from the 1950s on Youtube.  It may stray into some of the cliches of the genre, but with some decent actors and overlooking the obvious equipment errors (_there probably wasn't a lot of working German equipment readily and cheaply available where they filmed in the Libyan desert_), it's not half bad.

Sea Of Sand (1958)


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Way Ahead....

David Niven, a Commando in WW2, seems to be reliving his wartime experiences on film. The Way Ahead - Wikipedia

Skip to 9:42 for some good examples of proper battle training


----------



## mariomike

Watched "Beachhead" the other day.  Tony Curtis and Frank Lovejoy.






I enjoyed it.

Interesting thing in the notes:



> The producers went to the US Marine Corps to seek technical assistance for the making of the film. Although the Corps liked the idea of the film, they refused to provide cooperation. As two of the four Marines were killed in the screenplay, the Public Information Officer said that the Marines would not provide any assistance to any film showing the Corps taking 50 per cent casualties


----------



## MarkOttawa

On tonight at 2000 on TCM: "Dr. Strangelove":








						Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
					

A mad United States General orders an air strike against Russia.




					www.tcm.com
				




Mark Collins


----------



## mariomike

MarkOttawa said:


> On tonight at 2000 on TCM: "Dr. Strangelove":


Major T. J. "King" Kong:


> Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find: one forty-five caliber automatic; two boxes of ammunition; four days' concentrated emergency rations; one drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills; one miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible; one hundred dollars in rubles; one hundred dollars in gold; nine packs of chewing gum; one issue of prophylactics; three lipsticks; three pair of nylon stockings. Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Dallas Vegas with all that stuff.


----------



## MarkOttawa

mariomike said:


> Major T. J. "King" Kong:


"hair mussed"





Mark Collins


----------



## MarkOttawa

MarkOttawa said:


> "hair mussed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Collins


And a post, with videos:

"Time and Inclination: The Influence of “Dr. Strangelove” on a Future Military Movie"








						Mark Collins – Time and Inclination: The Influence of “Dr. Strangelove” on a Future Military Movie
					

Consider this bit with USAF Brigadier General Jack D. Ripper (Sterling Hayden) at 4:20 here, …politicians.  They have neither the time, the training, nor the inclination… with Jack…




					mark3ds.wordpress.com
				




Mark Collins


----------



## daftandbarmy

The Desert Rats, 1953

Great battle scenes....


----------

